# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Leaks & Datamining] Fouille dans les fichiers, tu trouveras un cadeau !

## Maximelene

*DISCLAIMER*
L'intégralité de ce sujet est basé sur du datamining, qui implique de fouiller dans les fichiers du jeu afin d'y trouver des informations, en avance, sur le contenu à venir notamment.
Ces informations ne sont donc pas totalement fiables : elles peuvent être lourdement modifiées avant d'être intégrées au jeu, leur date d'intégration réelle est inconnue, et elles peuvent tout simplement ne jamais être utilisées.
Spéculez à vos risques et périls !

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vu que l'on commence à voir pas mal de datamining récemment, je me suis dit qu'un sujet dédié pourrait être intéressant, histoire de pouvoir spéculer en paix sur les prochains chapeaux à 10 euros.  ::ninja:: 

ATTENTION, POSSIBLES SPOILERS MASSIFS

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je remet mon message du 25 mai :

Un des chapeaux d'animaux ! Vous pouvez en voir un en jeu avec le code suivant : [&AgFypwAA]


Un casque assez proche de celui du Festival du Dragon de GW1 (et devinez ce qui arrive en juin ? Un truc du même genre que le festival du Dragon) :



Des manteaux :



Des épaulières :



Et en mélangeant le tout :



Nouvelle coupe de cheveux ?



Quelques objets découverts en faisant du datamining du dernier patch :



> *Increase Your Collection Stack Size*! Increase the stack size of all your collections by 250.
> Bring merriment and a festive atmosphere anywhere you go. Spawns a *pinata* that will drop candy when destroyed.
> Get serious about school with this *three-piece outfit* (shirt, pants, boots). No additional skills or benefits. Town clothes cannot be worn in combat. Save when you buy them together!
> This black lion special contains: Aviator's Cap, Riding Broom, Riding Pants, Riding Gloves, Riding Boots Town clothes cannot be worn while in combat.
> This black lion special contains: 1 Revive Orb 1 Instant Repair Kit.
> *Summer Time Swim Wear*! Swim wear perfect for any beach activity. Town clothes cannot be worn while in combat.


Le datamining du patch précédent, contenant notamment le livre de danse qui est sorti depuis :



> *Learn to Dance Like the Pros*!, This permanent book teaches you the dance moves "Dodge Step," "Inventory Shuffle," and "Gear Grind" each time you read it. You can spread the dancing spirit by leading others in these moves while you dance.
> Unbreakable! *Permanent Harvest Sickle*! Invented to survive the Southsun seas, this tool has unlimited charges and the same efficiency as an Orichalcum Harvest Sickle. Available for a limited time only.
> Limited Sale! *Unlimited Logging*! Available for a limited time only. This superefficient tool has unlimited charges and the same effectiveness as an Orichalcum Logging Axe.
> Craft Anywhere! Spawn a crafting station for yourself and your allies that is usable for 15 minutes. The type of crafting station can be chosen immediately after spawning.
> Open a direct line to Zommoros and the Mystic Forge from anywhere in the world. Allows you to use the Mystic Forge without traveling to Lion's Arch.
> Get packed for the return to Southsun Cove. An assortment of souvenirs from the Southsun islands. This chest contains Southsun crafting materials and a chance to get a wide variety of items such as shoulder skins, new boosts and conveniences, and a rare chance to get new weapon skins and mini pets.
> Stylish and Fun! *Animal Hats*! A cute hat to commemorate your favorite creature. This item occupies the head slot of your town clothes. Town clothes cannot be worn while in combat.
> For those wanting a slightly more rugged look. These leather pack shorts will withstand years of casual use. Town clothes cannot be worn while in combat.
> Get more of the *Dragon Festival*. Each festive dragon coffer commonly contains candy and fireworks, rarely contains fortune candies and recipes for fireworks launchers, and even more rarely contains *weapon skins*.
> ...


La description d'une carte sPvP :



> Welcome to Sky Hammer, an arena filled with tricks that favor the nimble and the savvy. Both sides will need to keep a close eye on the floating cannon. Whoever controls it will rain death on the enemy.




---------- Post added at 08h34 ---------- Previous post was at 08h31 ----------

Je vais me faire taunter pour ça, mais le retour de la map mystère, avec des informations qui peuvent difficilement laisser le doute quand au fait que cela concerne le WvW (on note le placement original des points, qui suggère que la map fonctionne d'une façon particulière) :


Une carte qui pourrait être une nouvelle fractale, vu son placement sur les textures :


La carte du nouveau puzzle de guilde (ajouté le 28 mai) :


Notons aussi une carte des points de sortie visibles dans le monde, indiquant potentiellement où sont prévues (ou tout du moins où Anet s'est laissé des possibilités) de nouvelles zones.

----------


## Maximelene

*PATCH DU 28 MAI*

Déjà, le modèle du maillot de bain a été ajouté en jeu (mais je n'ai pas d'image).

Un casque de dragon (encore) :


Back to School !


Deux nouvelles descriptions d'objets :



> Each festive dragon coffer commonly contains candy, tonics, or fireworks. It may also rarely contain a Mini Holo Undead Dragon Knight, recipes, or a *Dragon's Jade Weapon Skin Ticket*.
> Chop-It-All! Unlimited Logging. Limited Sale!


Un système de "gifts", peut-être pour pouvoir offrir des objets de la boutique aux gemmes ?



> 109710_0634     You have received a gift!
> 109710_0636     A gift from %str1%


Des textes liés à Skyhammer (la carte PvP mentionnée dans le patch précédent) :



> 109814_0130     -Maintain control of the Skyhammer cannon to call down lightning and vaporize your foes.
> 109814_0145     Skyhammer Cannon Overcharged     
> 109814_0158     Skyhammer calibrated for Red Team.
> 109814_0161     Halt all movement. Experiment incoming.
> 109814_0163     Test subjects may experience dizziness, confusion, and death.


L'écran de chargement de Skyhammer, justement :


Et, surtout, les premiers textes liés à un outil de recherche de groupe :



> 109814_0598     Click here to list your party for others to be able to search for.
> 109814_0599     You must select a filter from the left before you can advertise your group.
> 109814_0600     Your group is current listed for other players to find.
> 109828_0719     Filter descriptions
> 109828_0720     Refresh
> 109828_0721     Advertise Your Group
> 109828_0722     Group description
> 109828_0945     Join
> 109828_0959     Full
> ...


Le tout, comme toujours, trouvé par that_shaman (et GW2reverser pour l'écran de chargement)  :;):

----------


## Nessou

> Each festive dragon coffer commonly contains candy, tonics, or fireworks. It may also rarely contain a Mini Holo Undead Dragon Knight, recipes, or a Dragon's Jade Weapon Skin Ticket.
> Chop-It-All! Unlimited Logging. Limited Sale!


MORE FUCKING RNG PLZ !  :Gerbe: 

Topic intéressant sinon, j'ai hâte de voir la tête de dragon une fois entièrement modélisée si elle sort bientôt !

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, un peu marre aussi des coffres plein de RNG. J'aimerais au moins une solution alternative...

Vu que le Dragon bash festival (ou du moins sa préparation) démarre le 11 juin, on devrait assez vite voir les têtes de dragon ^^

----------


## purEcontact

RNG pour un noob comme moi, ça donne quoi ?

----------


## olih

> RNG pour un noob comme moi, ça donne quoi ?


Random number generation.
Génération de nombres aléatoires.



Spoiler Alert! 


Enfin le plus souvent ce sont des nombres pseudo aléatoires.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Un système de "gifts", peut-être pour pouvoir offrir des objets de la boutique aux gemmes ?




> 109710_0634     You have received a gift!
> 109710_0636     A gift from %str1%

----------


## Maderone

Ah ouais, c'est cool, on aurait pas besoin de piquer le compte des autres pour leur offrir des trucs  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon,

Etant en train de dev pas mal de trucs, j'avais besoin d'images bien précise du jeu.
J'ai donc été faire un peu de data mining.
Et je suis tombé sur un truc dans les fichiers du jeu que je n'ai vu nulle part pour le moment.

Je vous présente donc la futur image de la compagnie commerciale du lion noir concernant les futurs chapeaux.

----------


## Maximelene

Pas mal !

Tu m'autorises à la poster sur Reddit (avec ton nom bien sûr), ou tu veux le faire (ou ne pas partager) ?

----------


## billybones

Je crois que Tatsu a mis un copyright sur le code qui lui a permis de trouver l'image.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je crois que Tatsu a mis un copyright sur le code qui lui a permis de trouver l'image.


Le code ?

J'ai déjà répondu à max en mp, il peut le poster sur reddit sans aucun soucis.
Dès qu'une maj tombera, j'irais voir dans cette portion du .dat s'ils ont ajouté d'autres trucs. Puisque toutes les images de l'hv depuis le début du jeu sont encore dispo...

----------


## Maximelene

> Le code ?


Private troll. Cherche pas, c'est un nazi.  ::ninja:: 

Posté  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai également trouvé une musique épique qui semble avoir été rajouté pour la suite de l'histoire du secret de sud-soleil.

Edit : Et tout un tas de bruits plus ou moins bizarre, genre bruits de dragons ^^;

----------


## Maximelene

Le topic est actuellement le plus populaire du subreddit Guild Wars 2  ::P: 

Aperçu de 3 des chapeaux déjà dans les fichiers du jeu :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

En fait, y'en a déjà au moins 6  ::): 

Fuzzy Quaggan Hat with Bow - [&AgGjjgAA] - http://www.gw2db.com/items/72388-fuz...n-hat-with-bow
Fuzzy Leopard Hat - [&AgFypwAA] - http://www.gw2db.com/items/77436-fuzzy-leopard-hat
Fuzzy Hylek Hat - [&AgFzpwAA] - http://www.gw2db.com/items/77437-fuzzy-hylek-hat
Blue Quaggan Hat -[&AgFZkQAA] - http://www.gw2db.com/items/71432-sou...passion-flower
Panda Hat - [&AgEaUQAA] - http://www.gw2db.com/items/20972-champagne-glass
Tiger Hat - [&AgEbUQAA] - http://www.gw2db.com/items/21167-champagne-glass


Un autre truc bizarre : 
flûte à champagne : http://www.gw2db.com/items/50115-champagne-glass#

----------


## Maximelene

Merci  ::): 

Aperçu mis à jour, du coup :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Pour le moment, il n'y a que 5 icônes différentes dans les fichiers du jeu ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Je note qu'on a l'icône de l'ours mais pas son aperçu, ça fait donc au moins 7 chapeaux en tout.

----------


## Maderone

On dirait vraiment qu'ils hurlent de peur... C'est flippant et chiant ^^

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hop, petit datamining de la maj :

----------


## Maderone

Jolies images !

----------


## Maximelene

Qui dit patch dit datamining !

Bientôt, le "AoE loot" (ramasser en un clic tous les loots à, par exemple, 2m autour de son personnage) :



> 109710_0931    AoE Loot    
> 109710_0930    Automatically loot all lootable objects in a radius around you.
> 109822_0170    AoE Loot On Interact
> 109822_0171    AoE Loot whenever you press the Interact key.


Un booster WvW :



> 109710_0926    Increase your WvW skills faster.
> 109710_0927    Gain an additional 50%% World vs World experience from kills for one hour.


Plus de textes liés aux succès ((DELETE ME!)), parlant de "Aetherblades" :



> 109624_0261    Complete %num2% Aetherblade achievements.
> 109624_0267    Against the Aetherblades
> 109624_0270    Aetherblade Achievements: %num1%/%num2%
> 109624_0273    Recover Aetherblade caches from across Tyria and the Mists.
> 109624_0279    Caching Out
> 109624_0280    Caches Recovered: %num1%/%num2%
> 109624_0289    Recover the Aetherblade cache from Goemm's Lab located in Metrica Province.
> 109624_0292    Mad Cache
> 109624_0327    Cache Recovered: %num1%/%num2%
> ...


Airships ?!

Certains auront noté la mention, dans le patch notes, d'un formation rocheuse à Gendarran. Evidemment, les joueurs ont cherché... et trouvé.

Des tuyaux !



D'un peu plus près (visiblement il y a moyen de voir à l'intérieur, voire de rentrer) ?



Pis tiens, des armes qui vont avec :



Petite galerie d'armes

Et une autre, avec des armes ethérées (Aetherblades ?)

Et aussi les trois armures "teasées" par tatsu au dessus :



> Light: [&AgGppwAA][&AgGqpwAA][&AgGspwAA][&AgGrpwAA][&AgGnpwAA][&AgGopwAA]
> Medium: [&AgGvpwAA][&AgGtpwAA][&AgGwpwAA][&AgGupwAA][&AgGxpwAA][&AgGypwAA]
> Heavy: [&AgGjpwAA][&AgGlpwAA][&AgGmpwAA][&AgGhpwAA][&AgGkpwAA][&AgGipwAA]


Et les screens qui vont avec :
Homme (dans l'ordre : léger, lourd, intermédiaire)
Femme (dans l'ordre : léger, lourd, intermédiaire)

Avec le prochain patch, attendez-vous à de l'aérien ! La map PvP "Skyhammer", visiblement au moins en partie volante. Des airships survolant la Tyrie. Des armures type steampunk. Et il semblerait même que la nouvelle map WvW comporte la mention d'un PNJ "Sky master", on peut donc potentiellement l'y inclure.

Ce ne sont que des suppositions, bien sûr  :;): 

Bonus :

----------


## Maderone

Tu sais comment ils sont allé derrière la map ?

----------


## Maximelene

La plupart des screens utilisent un outil (non approuvé par Anet) qui débloque le zoom, et permet de dézoomer à l'infini, y compris à travers les structures. Quelqu'un a aussi dit que le "téléport de sécurité" placé par Anet et censé empêcher les gens de trop s'approcher a buggué et l'a envoyé directement dans la montagne.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hop, 

En exclu, un des futurs chapeaux hors jeu GW2 : 

http://i.imgur.com/aGNyvmK.jpg

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Les différents codes Steampunks : 

*Armures*
Light Armor Full Kit: [&AgF2pwAA]
Vest: [&AgGKpwAA]Pants: [&AgGQpwAA]Mantle: [&AgGUpwAA]Goggles: [&AgGOpwAA]Gloves: [&AgGMpwAA]Shoes: [&AgGHpwAA]
Medium Armor Full Kit: [&AgF1pwAA]
Coat: [&AgGYpwAA]Leggings: [&AgGepwAA]Shoulder Pad: [&AgGgpwAA]Helmet: [&AgGcpwAA]Gloves: [&AgGapwAA]Boots: [&AgGWpwAA]
Heavy Armor Full Kit: [&AgF0pwAA]
Chestplate: [&AgF6pwAA]Leggings: [&AgGDpwAA]Pauldron: [&AgGFpwAA]Helmet: [&AgGBpwAA]Gauntlet: [&AgF+pwAA]Boots: [&AgF4pwAA]





*Armes*

Bouclier: [&AgGuqQAA]
Epée: [&AgGzqQAA]
Fusil canon: [&AgGyqQAA]
Marteau: [&AgGqqQAA]
Masse: [&AgGtqQAA]
Pistolet: [&AgGvqQAA]
Sceptre: [&AgGrqQAA]

----------


## Byidi

J'aime beaucoup les armures je suis allez screener en jeu voir le rendu sur les azura si ça intéresse des gens :

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, il ne s'agit pas réellement de datamining, mais voici ce qui pourrait être un leak de l'équilibrage du prochain patch.

*AUCUN MOYEN DE S'ASSURER QU'IL S'AGIT BIEN DE QUELQUE CHOSE DE VRAI, A PRENDRE AVEC DES PINCETTES*




> General
> 
> Weakness: Changed from 50% fumble on regular attacks to 25% fumble on all attacks. Now only stacks up to 5 times.
> Torment: Added a new Condition called Torment. This does damage every second (75% of a bleed), and double damage to foes that are moving(150% of a bleed). Stacks intensity.
> Pet Leash Range updated to 2000 units.
> Fixed Confusion to no longer fire extra times on skills due to hidden script actions.
> Battle Standard, Spirit of Nature, Gathering Plague, Vortex, Tuna Morph, Time Warp, * Mass Invisibility, Purifying Blast, Whirlpool, Murky Water, and Undercurrent have had their underwater after-cast reduced by 1.1 seconds.
> All Elite player transforms (racial and profession) now have a 1 second cool-down on leaving them. This was done to prevent leaving unintentionally through double clicking.
> Mistfire Wolf: This elite now has a 150 second recharge, down from 240 and can be cast while moving. This pet’s health has been increased by 100%.
> ...

----------


## Cepheus

J'ai regardé rapidement les changement fait au voleur. Je suis assez déçu, que des changements mineurs sans grand changements sur les builds de voleur. La seule chose qui me semble notable c'est la reduction du range de la cluster bomb de l'arc court à 900 qui est un bon nerf pour le voleur en général.

----------


## Maderone

Un nerf en quoi ? 
Si tu joues la cluster bombe à 1200 tu... Fin non, c'est juste pas possible de la jouer à distance. L'arc en voleur se joue au CaC, si tu veux une réelle efficacité ne serait-ce qu'avec ton 2. C'est pas vraiment un nerf puisque personne ne balançait sa bombe aussi loin. Le tir est beaucoup trop lent.

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

Ça doit être parce que c'est un équilibrage; vraisemblablement, ils trouvent que la classe des voleurs est surreprésentée. Compare avec les changements de l'élem qui voit (en gros) ses cooldowns divisés par 2, les dégâts doublés, auxquels sont ajoutés des alté de partout, vitesse d'attaque doublée... l'élem est pressenti en voie de disparition, apparemment ^^

Après, ça reste du datamining, hein.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Lightning Flash: *This skill is no longer a stun breaker*. Damage increased by 50%. Cooldown reduced to 40s.


Si c'est vrai, ça me les brise.  :tired:

----------


## meiKo

En espérant que cela soit complètement faux car les ranger se font méchamment nerfer... Le SB à 900 de portée sans réels up associés,la réduction des dégâts de quasiment tous les pets, le changement Instinctual Bond > Zephyr’s Speed qui est juste une grosse blague... 
Ça se trouve c'est pareil pour toutes les classes mais j'ai pas l'impression... :D

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est un patch hyper orienté sPvP en fait. Le ranger BM c'est le truc qui fait le café à haut niveau -> nerf. Le voleur est dans le même cas.
Après ça risque d'induire des sacrés déséquilibres en 3W (a priori pas pour le ranger du RAID  ::trollface:: ) en boostant encore plus le nécro qui était déjà surement un peu "trop" fort.

Bref, pas de panique, c'est peut être pas le vrai patch. Je trouve qu'il y a peu de sorts qui utilisent la nouvelle condi  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Le SB à 900 de portée sans réels up associés


Je ne comprend pas comment vous pouvez considérer ça comme un nerf.

Le côté positionnel de l'arc court (saignement, ainsi que +10% de dégâts via les aptitudes, quand on est sur le flanc ou derrière l'ennemi) oblige à bouger régulièrement autour de sa cible, ce qui ne peut se faire que si on en est proche. La volée de poison est aussi jusqu'à 5 fois plus efficace en étant très proche de l'ennemi. On est donc de toute façon censé être bien en dessous de 900 de portée.

Ce "nerf" ne touchera donc que les rôdeurs afk auto attaque, à 1200 de portée pour ne pas avoir à esquiver. Personnellement, je trouve ça absolument parfait.

En plus, les compétences 3 à 5 gagnent 15% de dégâts chacune, en sPvP où on les utilise pas mal, ça va rajouter un peu de dégâts quand on fera du contrôle.

----------


## meiKo

Justement en sPvP tu ne pourras plus cripple ou stun un joueurs qui fuit à 1200 de portée afin de faciliter ton pet et toi à arriver au cac par ex. En PvP (sPvP, 3W) il sera plus difficile de kite les joueurs pour tempo. En PvE solo j'utilise l'arc court, je vais prendre plus de temps pour tuer les mobs (surtout que les pets se font aussi nerfés  ::'(: )

----------


## purEcontact

Je doute que les changements se fassent en sPvP et en PvE.
Il me semblait qu'ils avaient choisi de bien traiter les modes différemment.

----------


## Narquois

> Un nerf en quoi ? 
> Si tu joues la cluster bombe à 1200 tu... Fin non, c'est juste pas possible de la jouer à distance. L'arc en voleur se joue au CaC, si tu veux une réelle efficacité ne serait-ce qu'avec ton 2. C'est pas vraiment un nerf puisque personne ne balançait sa bombe aussi loin. Le tir est beaucoup trop lent.


T'es un voleur et tu utilises ta cluster bomb à 1200, non mais allo quoi???

*Sinon des modifs que j'aime bien dans mon coeur :*

Death Blossom: Now costs 4 initiative *=> Yabon!*
Pistol Whip: Decreased the time between the sstun and the sword flurry. *=> Yabon!*
Signet of Malice: Increased the base heal by 33% of the passive ability. *=> Yabon!*
Steal: Recharge reduced to 35. *=> Yabon!*

Critical Strikes
Furious Retaliation: This trait now grants 10 seconds of fury when striking a target that is below 50% health. This effect can only occur once every 30 seconds. *=> Yabon!*
Signets of Power: This 5 stacks of might that this trait grants has been increased to 10 seconds.*=> Yabon!*

----------


## Maximelene

> Je doute que les changements se fassent en sPvP et en PvE.
> Il me semblait qu'ils avaient choisi de bien traiter les modes différemment.


Ils n'ont peut-être pas non plus envie de changer totalement "l'esprit" d'une arme d'un mode à l'autre. 25% de portée en moins fais une grosse différence.

Effectivement, en sPvP ce serait assez différent. Mais l'arc court s'est toujours présenté, finalement, comme une arme de proximité (tout comme pour le voleur), donc ça ne me choque pas du tout. Et les 15% de dégâts du 3 à 5 pourraient servir de compensation pour ce mode.

----------


## meiKo

Tu sais qu'avec 15% de plus, les dégâts seront juste égaux à ceux de l'auto-attaque? Ces skills sont et resteront des utilitaires.
De plus, si on compare les SB de rôdeur et du voleur ya de quoi rigoler. Le voleur en 1 vs 1 contre un rôdeur n'aura qu'à rester en auto-attaque : 2 hits sur le rôdeur 1 hit sur le pet! youpi  ::): 
Enfin, perdre 300 de portée rendra plus dur la tâche contre les classes spé TP/fuite. Cette avantage nous permettait de combler notre manque de gap closer (hormis le 3 de la GS ou devoir faire des demi-tours avant d'utiliser un sort de recul).

Bref, je suis d'accord que ça va faire chier les spé afk auto attaque ce qui n'est pas un mal. Mais moi c'est plus au niveau PvP que ça va m'embêter...

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu sais qu'avec 15% de plus, les dégâts seront juste égaux à ceux de l'auto-attaque? Ces skills sont et resteront des utilitaires.


Oui, mais des utilitaires qui plombent moins notre DPS qu'avant. Quoi qu'il arrive, on sera amenésà les utiliser, donc augmenter leurs dégâts est un pur bonus  :;): 

Et effectivement, cela affectera notre style de jeu en sPvP. A voir en pratique, mais ça ne m'inquiète pas trop personnellement. Peut-être à tort  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Soit effectivement c'est purement orienté sPvP comme patch, soit c'est un gros gros fake.

Ma démonstration : le necro n'a jamais eu le droit à l'amour des devs et là ils nous sortent un nouveau skill, une nouvelle condi ET un mur complètement fumé (entre autres, mais c'est le plus gros du patch).
Ce mur c'est déjà un truc de malade en 3w. La nouvelle version c'est la fête du slip.
Genre on a plus besoin des nécros chill tellement ça balance du contrôle.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça fait un mois qu'ils nous annoncent que le Nécro va avoir droit à une grosse, très grosse dose d'amour. Rien d'étonnant, donc.

----------


## Tygra

Mouais.
J'y croirais quand je l'aurais dans les mains, c'est pas la première fois qu'ils nous disent que le Necro va être buff et qu'on est déçus.

Et je maintiens que le mur est complètement fumé. C'en est déraisonnable et pourtant dieu sait que j'aimerai être OP.

----------


## Bartinoob

Et dans un mois, nerf parce que ça gueule, et retour à un stade encore pire que celui d'origine. J'ai bon ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, dowant ce patch, je viens de finir d'up ma nécro et c'est franchement jouissif comme classe, need moar §

----------


## Narquois

Sinon, j'aime bien le nerf subtile du guerrier Dps Greatsword qui ne pourra plus cumuler tous les bonus aux dégâts.

----------


## Nessou

Je trouve pas les changements vraiment OP, pour la majorité ça touche à des trucs qui étaient pas tellement utilisés et qui vont être intéressants maintenant. Par exemple du coup en nécro je vais hésiter entre tout les puits, le mur spectral voir le nuage de poison aussi car ils seront tous bon.

----------


## mikelion

Je n'ai regardé que le ranger pour l'instant :
"Nature Magic
Spiritual Knowledge: This trait has been moved to the Adept tier.
New Grandmaster trait – Nature’s Voice: Shouts apply 10 seconds of regeneration and swiftness to allies in a 360 radius."

J'aurai préféré que ce soit "Spirits Unbound" qui passe en adept, afin que de ne pas dépenser trop de points pour que les esprits nous suivent.
Sinon ça veut dire quoi "Shoots applys 10 sec of regen...." ? Que nos coups, par exemple les flèches, provoquent 10 secondes de régén et de célérité ?

----------


## Maximelene

> J'aurai préféré que ce soit "Spirits Unbound" qui passe en adept, afin que de ne pas dépenser trop de points pour que les esprits nous suivent.


Faut pas déconenr quand même, ils ne vont pas faire passer l'aptitude qui définit la spé au premier palier (surtout si ça implique de la faire reculer de deux paliers). Les aptitudes sont là pour spécialiser son personnage, si on fait passer les (rares) aptitudes qui permettent de réellement se spécialiser au début des arbres, on va perdre toute notion de choix. Et crois moi, c'est une mauvaise idée.

----------


## meiKo

> Sinon ça veut dire quoi "Shoots applys 10 sec of regen...." ? Que nos coups, par exemple les flèches, provoquent 10 secondes de régén et de célérité ?


Non ce sont les cris (Protège moi, Garde, etc...) donc on pourra en perma regen en gros. Par contre il y aura peut être un cd interne  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> New Grandmaster trait – Nature’s Voice: Shouts apply 10 seconds of regeneration and swiftness to allies in a 360 radius."
> 
> Sinon ça veut dire quoi "Shoots applys 10 sec of regen...." ? Que nos coups, par exemple les flèches, provoquent 10 secondes de régén et de célérité *Rapidité*?


Fixed
(La célérité c'est quickness)

----------


## mikelion

C'est la faute à Google Trad qui m'a dit célérité.

----------


## Drlecteur

Pour moi, le plus gros problème [non résolu] du Rodeur reste le fait que la plupart des utilitaires soient nullissimes sans claquer au moins trois trait dedans. Qui prendra un esprit sans le fait qu'ils nous suivent ? Les pièges sans le ciblage/augmentation de la range ? Les sorts de contrôles du pet sans spé pet ? Qui jouera a l'arc sans la percée des flèches ?  D'ailleurs, qui ne joue pas a l'arc ? On voit bien pop des espadons de temps en temps, mais épée/dague/hache/torche... Faut dire qu'il y'a 1 spell pour les haches [ +10% de dégâts si vous maniez une hache] et 1 pour l'épée [CD réduit] ça valorise pas...
Du coups, faut prendre +2 sort utilitaire de sa spé [piege, esprit, whatever]

Alors oui, ça marche, c'est même plutôt efficace, mais que c'est chiant... Je vois pas ce que ce "grand" équilibrage m'apporte a moi. Juste pas mal de nerf et le up d'une spé esprit. Joie.

Ps: c'est totalement mon ressenti sur le rodeur, il n'est sans douté pas partagée, mais je nous trouve moins polyvalent/libre de ses choix que les autres classes

----------


## billybones

> Pour moi, le plus gros problème [non résolu] du Rodeur reste le fait que la plupart des utilitaires soient nullissimes sans claquer au moins trois trait dedans. Qui prendra un esprit sans le fait qu'ils nous suivent ?


 Demande aux ingénieurs tourelles comment ils font

----------


## Tygra

Et aux nécros puits ... la plupart des utilitaires sont injouables sans des traits appropriés je dirais.
(sauf peut être les classes de low genre War, où tout passe, il y a qu'à basher le clavier)

C'est pas un mal en fait : tes armes sont toujours valides, et tes choix de skills & traits doivent être corrélés pour donner de la consistance à ton build.

----------


## meiKo

> Demande aux ingénieurs tourelles comment ils font


Ya peut être une diff au niveau de la portée et des cd  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

On en revient à la notion de choix : c'est tes choix d'aptitudes qui dictent l'utilité de tes compétences.

Tu ne peux pas, comme tu le fais, regretter que les utilitaires soient inutiles sans s'y spécialiser, et en même temps regretter le manque de choix pour certaines spécialisations. C'est à mon avis antinomique : si on rend les utilitaires efficaces sans spécialisation, les aptitudes perdent de leur intérêt. Le seul moyen de rendre les aptitudes intéressantes, et donc d'encourager les joueurs à faire des choix, c'est de leur donner un réel effet, et donc de rendre les compétences affectées bien plus efficaces que les autres.

----------


## billybones

nous en voleur, on utilise tous le même pool d'utilitaires (plus que 3 heureusement) qui sont über.

pour les ingés, les meilleurs tourelles sont à 50s.

----------


## Drlecteur

Non mais entre utile et neutre, je comprends, mais entre utile et complètement useless, y'a une différence. Pour les pièges par exemple: le piège a pique ou de givre pourrait être intéressant dans n'importe quel spé comme un controle; sauf qu'il est posé sur ta position, range minable, activable par passage de l'ennemi. Pour le rendre utile, il faudrait que je puisse le lancer sur l'ennemi, ou en un point stratégique, et que sa range soit un peu plus grande: deux trait pour juste faire ca. On parle pas de up la durée de l'alté, de réduire le CD, juste de pouvoir placer le sort ailleurs que sur sa gueule. Et en plus, spé piège [donc alté a priori] dans la branche critique, youpi \o/

Encore une fois, prendre UN esprit pourrait être intéressant parfois [Ajout brulure, givre ou protection, c'est pas dégueulasse] sauf que sans allez chercher les trois traits : il se fait depop en un aoe, a 35% de chance de proc quand vous touchez l'ennemi ou vous faites toucher, ne bouge pas. Je parle même pas de l'actif.

Le necro, tu peux jouer puits en puissance, en alté, mais tu vas garder le fondement de ton puits: convertit les alte/avantages selon lequel tu utilise. Qu'est ce qui t’empêche de pick un puits sur un boss a alté, même si c'est pas ta spé ? il ferra le taff attendu.

Pour revenir au Rodeur, les signes sont bien foutu, par contre. Pris séparément ils sont utiles, et mettre un trait ou deux dedans changes la façon dont on le joue [je pense au 150% ou a l'invulnerabilité]

EDIT: bref c'est pas le bon topic pour ça de toute manière.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sauf qu'un necro puits il doit spé pour que son puit soit pas à ses pieds, que son puit ait un recast décent,etc... Et en plus c'est dans des lignes de trait différentes.

----------


## Zepolak

Alors qu'un warrior avec une seule bannière, c'est un warrior sympa.

Un warrior qui utilise les deux traits spécialisés dans les bannières, il est un peu concon sauf s'il utilise les 4 bannières et ne fait que ça. En fait, il fait ce qu'il veut.

Il peut prendre ses utilitaires comme il l'entend et ses aptitudes comme il l'entend. Ça l'oblige à faire des choix qui ne cascadent pas et ne limitent pas ses choix ailleurs.

En fait, j'ai joué envout sur GW1 et guerrier sur GW2. Ainsi, j'ai joué les deux classes aimées des dévs sur chacun des deux jeux. Je suis aimé. C'est agréable. Quelle douce attention...

----------


## Tygra

Ouais le problème du nécro c'est qu'on doive chopper 2 traits pour le baton, 3 traits pour les puits et qu'en plus ils s'éparpillent sur 2 lignes de trait différentes (pour les puits) ou alors ils sont dans des lignes complètement inutiles (comme le baton qui nous force à se balader avec un pet alacon).

M'enfin, on joue pas à "cékikèlepire", chaque classe a ses aberrations. Sauf le war.

----------


## Snydlock

> Il peut prendre ses utilitaires comme il l'entend et ses aptitudes comme il l'entend. Ça l'oblige à faire des choix qui ne cascadent pas et ne limitent pas ses choix ailleurs.


D'ailleurs, par paresse, j'ai réparti les traits et aptitudes de mon war de façon à pouvoir changer d'armes et de compétences utilitaires sans re-spé.
Truc que j'ai pas du tout réussit avec mes rerolls.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Data mining rapide.

La hache infinie arrive.

----------


## Maximelene

> Data mining rapide.
> 
> La hache infinie arrive.


Vu qu'elle a été annoncée pour aujourd'hui, pas étonnant  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Cerfs volants !



> Fly a Kite!
> This inventory toy summons a kite bundle which you can fly as you move around. Kites cannot be used in combat.
> Discover the wisdom found in kites.


Des... boîtes en papier ?



> Open these paper boxes to receive a flavorful fortune. You will also get 10 minutes of a random boost—Speed, Experience, Karma or Magic Find—with each fortune you open. Collect one to four fortune scraps per box for prizes, or a rare "golden fortune" for an immediate prize.


Et merde, une flûte...



> Get Your Own Playable Flute!
> This flute rests in your inventory and can play up to two octaves of notes. Express your creativity with mellow piping sounds.


Des "finishers" de PvP permanents



> Stomp your enemies
> This item will let you crush your opponents with a falling cow finishing move in PvP and WvW. This is a perminant account unlock.
> Crush your enemies
> This item will let you crush your opponents with Whump, the giant's finishing move in PvP and WvW. This is a permanent account unlock.
> Customize your PvP finisher
> This modifies your finishing move in PvP and WvW combat. This is a permanent account unlock.
> This item will literally let you send your opponents back to the grave in PvP and WvW. This is a permanent account unlock.
> Be a Throrn in Your Enemies Side
> This item will let you summon a lethal bramble finishing move in PvP and WvW. This is a permanent account unlock.
> ...


Et quelques textes du moteur de recherche de groupe.



> Select a subcategory from the list on the left to populate the list of available groups.
> The party you tried to join is no longer accepting requests to join. The party is either full, no longer searching for additional members or has been disbanded.
> Enter a text filter here.
> Need more group members? Click here for the LFG system.


Le débaut d'un nouveau modèle de dragon ?


Un écran de chargement, aussi :

----------


## Nessou

L'écran de chargement risque très fort d'être la map PvP.

----------


## Tygra

Nom de l'image : BotFW. Comme c'est bizarre.
C'est joli en tout cas ! Ou est ce que ça se trouve ? Mystère.

Les couleurs font penser à Southsun ...
Maintenant si le "W" de BotFW se réfère à Wind (puisque les releases semblant partir dans cette direction), ça pourrait être le dominion tengu ... mais il n'y a pas de Tengu, juste des humanoides sur ce concept.

lots of speculation from everyone !

----------


## Maximelene

On aura les infos mardi de toute façon  ::P: 

Notons que certains y voient la quartier écroulé de la capitale humaine, ancien quartier canthien. Mais bon, la moitié des spéculateurs voit Cantha dans chaque mot d'Anet. D'ailleurs, pas mal de pirates du dernier patch sont typés asiatiques, ça veut forcément dire que Cantha arrive !  ::P: 

PS : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Cantha

.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouai mais Cantha plus trop envie de jouer tu t'en fou de tout ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

C'est le premier truc auquel j'ai pensé : structures verticales urbaines, tentures, plein de monde, ambiance bidonville sur la partie gauche, proche de l'eau avec un bateau pas mal typé ...
C'est juste la palette de couleurs qui correspond pas trop. Rien ne les empêche de l'avoir redesignée tu me diras, 250 ans later, tout ça tout ça.

Mais je les vois mal nous sortir un Cantha hors gros pack d'extension.
Ou alors, l'histoire avec NCsoft est vraie, mais pour contenter les fans ils vont le faire sur une petit map (genre accès à Shing Jea, qui a bien changé, parce que tout le reste est sous l'eau).
Mais je m'égare.

----------


## Maximelene

Je les vois mal sortir Cantha en dehors d'une extension, ou ne nous en sortir qu'un "extrait" (à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une introduction).

Je les vois bien, par contre, introduire doucement une extension par le biais de l'Histoire Vivante. Mais pas encore, à mon avis.

EDIT : et en un peu plus grand ?  ::ninja:: 



Moi ça me fait quand même vachement penser à des structures d'origine canthienne. Le décor, par contre, me rappelle Sud-Soleil. Des réfugiés canthiens à Sud-Soleil comme introduction à une phase d'Histoire Vivante amenant l'extension, à défaut d'être original, ce serait plausible, non ?

EDIT2 : oui mais non, je ne démord pas du Wind pour le W. Trop de trucs qui concordent, l'arène PvP, la map WvW, le cerf volant, la mise en avant des dirigeables des pirates, etc...

----------


## Tygra

Battle of the Four Winds.
Pour les 4 maisons Tengus.
Mark my words. Ou pas ^^

----------


## Maximelene

C'est aussi ce que je crois. En tout cas, je ne démord pas du Wind !  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, le Wind était gagné  ::P: 

Un tout petit datamining (datant visiblement de la semaine dernière) en rapport avec les deux branches WvW ajoutées la semaine prochaine :



> 109834_0171    Build Master I: Spend 4 supply at a time when building siege
> 109834_0172    Build Master II: Spend 6 supply at a time when building siege
> 109834_0173    Build Master III: Spend 8 supply at a time when building siege
> 109834_0174    Build Master IV: Spend 10 supply at a time when building siege
> 
> 109834_0176    Repair Master I: Spend 4 supply at a time when repairing
> 109834_0177    Repair Master II: Spend 6 supply at a time when repairing
> 109834_0178    Repair Master III: Spend 8 supply at a time when repairing
> 109834_0179    Repair Master IV: Spend 10 supply at a time when repairing

----------


## Maximelene

Qu'est-ce qui est mieux que le datamining ?

Le datamining de client de test !

Allez, 150 icônes sorties du client de test !!!

On note : les icônes du nouveau mini jeu, visiblement des icônes pour un jeu de basket, le set d'armes complet obtenu via les succès (Zenith), les pièces d'armure des succès (deux armures de 3 pièces visiblement, casque épaulières et gants, comme le laissaient penser les screens), des icônes pour certaines catégories de succès qui n'en avaient pas de distinctives (chaque catégorie d'histoire vivante, le keg brawl, etc...), des cerfs volants, du quartz, et plein de conneries diverses et variées.

J'en profite pour vous remettre le skin d'un des casques de ce patch, qui est dans les fichiers du jeu depuis un petit moment :

----------


## Maximelene

Qui dit patch, dit Datamining !

Les links des armes de Zénith :



> Zenith Recurve Bow (Longbow) : [&AgGtqgAA][&AgGuqgAA][&AgGvqgAA]
> Zenith Shortbow: [&AgGwqgAA][&AgGxqgAA][&AgGyqgAA]
> Zenith Spire(Staff):[&AgGzqgAA][&AgG0qgAA][&AgG1qgAA]
> Zenith Thunder (Hammer): [&AgG2qgAA][&AgG3qgAA][&AgG4qgAA]
> Zenith Avenger (GS):[&AgG5qgAA][&AgG6qgAA][&AgG7qgAA]
> Zenith Blade (Sword): [&AgG8qgAA][&AgG9qgAA][&AgG+qgAA]
> Zenith Cesta (Scepter):[&AgG/qgAA][&AgHAqgAA][&AgHBqgAA]
> Zenith Scroll ( Focus): [&AgHCqgAA][&AgHDqgAA][&AgHEqgAA]
> Zenith Reaver (Axe): [&AgHFqgAA][&AgHGqgAA][&AgHHqgAA]
> ...


L'armure radiante :



> [&AgGJqgAA][&AgF3qgAA][&AgGbqgAA]


L'armure Hellfire :



> [&AgGSqgAA][&AgGAqgAA][&AgGkqgAA]


Les armures célestes craftables en quartz (pas de nouveau skin) :



> Heavy Celestial Armr Set: [&AgEEqwAA][&AgEFqwAA][&AgEGqwAA][&AgEHqwAA][&AgEIqwAA][&AgEJqwAA]
> Light Celestial Armr Set: [&AgEKqwAA][&AgELqwAA][&AgEMqwAA][&AgENqwAA][&AgEOqwAA][&AgEPqwAA]
> Med. Celestial Armr Set: [&AgEQqwAA][&AgERqwAA][&AgESqwAA][&AgETqwAA][&AgEUqwAA][&AgEVqwAA]


Une augmentation du nombre de slots de banque maximum ?



> 109837_0747    Even More Space! Expand your Bank Up to 15 Tabs!
> 109837_0748    Add an extra bank tab for your account. Each account can purchase up to 14 additional tabs including any previously purchased in game.
> 109837_0749    Double-click to add an extra bank tab for your account. Each account can have up to 15 total bank tabs.


Des objets d'invocation à durée limitée :



> 109837_0743    Unlimited use for one week. Summons a Banker NPC to your location for 15 minutes.
> 109837_0744    Unlimited use for one week. Summons a Black Lion Trading Post NPC to your location for 15 minutes.
> 109837_0745    Unlimited use for one week. Summons a merchant NPC to your location which lasts for 15 minutes.


De nouvelles coupes exclusives :



> 109837_0746    Exclusive Hairstyles! Only in Hair and Makeover Kits!


Du Basket Brawl :



> 109838_0444    Basket Brawl
> 109838_0445    —Put the ball in the basket to score points for your team.
> 109838_0446    —Close-up shots are worth 2 points.
> 109838_0447    —Faraway shots are worth 3 points.
> 109838_0448    —Shoot mid-jump to enhance accuracy.
> 109838_0449    —Once time's up, the team with the highest score wins.




Une flute :



> 109839_0085    Raise your flute to start playing.
> 109839_0086    Start Playing
> 109839_0087    Lower your flute.
> 109839_0088    Stop Playing


Encore des lignes liées à des finishers PvP déblocables :



> 109839_0265    This is your active finisher. When you finish a downed foe, this finisher will be used.
> 109839_0266    This is your default finisher. If your active finisher expires after all its uses have been consumed, your active finisher will automatically be set to this finisher. You may not set the default finisher to the same skill as the active finisher.

----------


## Maximelene

That_shaman, le dataminer fou de Reddit, a trouvé des champs texte en lien avec le prochain patch, opposant Ellen Kiel à Evon Gnashblade, le dirigeant du Lion Noir.

L'objectif : voter pour celui que vous désirez voir élu au Conseil de l'Arche. Oui, vous votez. Et, en fonction de celui qui est élu, nous obtiendrons une récompense différente :

Ellen : réduction du coût des TP, organisation d'une compétition au Sanctum, et elle aidera le Consortium à trouver, dans les Fractales, le donjon Etherlame.
Evon : réduction du prix des clefs du Lion Noir, organisation d'une compétition à Sud Soleil, et il aidera le Consortium à trouver le donjon de Flammes & Froid.

Bon, personnellement, j'imagine que ça déterminerait surtout quel donjon on obtient en premier, je les vois mal ne pas ajouter l'autre plus tard.

Votez Evon !  ::lol:: 


Sinon :

Le retour du Hunger Royale, qui a servi à clôturer le Weekend de Beta 3 :



> Wasting Game
> 109788_0629 Earn top score %num2% times in a Wasting Game.
> 109789_0244 Complete %num2% Wasting Game achievements.
> 109790_0964 Defeat %num2% enemies as an assassin.
> 109790_0965 Defeat multiple enemies in succession in a Wasting Game.
> 109792_0287 Injure enemies using Exploding Rations %num2% times.
> 109794_0677 Give ammunition to other assassins %num2% times while you are a helper golem.
> 109794_0678 Survive %num2% times in a Wasting Game.
> 109799_0813 Win %num2% Wasting Games.
> 109809_0300 Defeat %num2% enemies as a helper golem.


Et une arène ?



> 109748_0190 Help defeat %num2% enemies in the Arena.
> 109751_0205 Defeat multiple enemies in succession in the Arena.
> 109754_0008 Defeat multiple enemies without dying in the Arena. 109754_0261 Complete %num2% Arena achievements.
> 109754_0360 Defeat %num2% enemies in the Arena.
> 109754_0489 Revive %num2% allies in the Arena.
> 109754_0498 Spend %num2% supply in the Arena.
> 109754_0500 Survive %num2% rounds in the Arena.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Votez Evon !


Non. Je prends plus souvent les tp que des clés du lion noir, et je préfère étherlames à flammes et froid. 

Et j'attends avec impatience les exploits bug qui vont survenir au moment du vote, ça promet de grands moments  ::lol:: ²

@dessous : Ouais, c'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais. "Dites, les mecs, on a dépassé le milliard de votes, y a combien de joueurs sur GW2 déjà ?"

----------


## Maximelene

> Et j'attends avec impatience les exploits bug qui vont survenir au moment du vote, ça promet de grands moments ²


"Tiens, Ellen vent de recevoir 18 millions de votes, c'est normal à votre avis ?"

----------


## billybones

Et puis si les clés sont moins chères, à tous les coups ils vont baisser les RNG.  ::ninja::

----------


## NayeDjel

> Votez Evon !


  :tired:  not sure if trolling



- Réduire le côut des TP je dis mille fois oui, les coffres du lion noir je trouve pas ca super utile.
- Pour la compétition, entre Sud Soleil et Le Sanctum je n'hésite pas une seconde, les karkas peuvent aller se faire voir chez les Kraits.
- Cruel dilemme pour les donjons  ::sad:: .

Pour ma part il n'y a pas photo, je voterai Ellen Kiel  ::love::

----------


## Maximelene

Je veux revoir le donjon Flammes & Froid, c'est tout ce qui m'importe.

----------


## Maderone

J'aime vraiment vraiment vraiment pas ce système... A moins que comme tu dis, à terme ils foutent les deux et que c'est juste pour savoir ce que les joueurs veulent revoir en premier. Mais avec Anet je m'attends à tout et n'importe quoi, mais surtout à n'importe quoi.

----------


## NayeDjel

> J'aime vraiment vraiment vraiment pas ce système... A moins que comme tu  dis, à terme ils foutent les deux et que c'est juste pour savoir ce que  les joueurs veulent revoir en premier. Mais avec Anet je m'attends à  tout et n'importe quoi, mais surtout à n'importe quoi.


Pour le coups je le trouve génial ce système. Les votes des joueurs impacteront le monde. On aurait une vraie influence sur la Tyrie et ca rendra le jeu bien plus immersif !

----------


## Maderone

Moi ce qui m'emmerde c'est que chez Anet le bon contenu est assez rare (par rapport au nombre de maj). L'instance F&F et Etherlames sont deux très bonnes instances, alors pourquoi vouloir rendre une des deux inaccessible pour toujours ? (Dans l'hypothèse où vraiment le choix ne permettra plus d'accéder à l'autre instance).

Je sais pas si ça rend le jeu plus immersif, mais je trouve ça juste dommage de dire adieu à une instance réellement amusante à jouer.

----------


## purEcontact

Je trouve ça bien.
Si j'ai bien compris, d'un serveur sur l'autre, on aura de la diversité dans le monde (aujourd'hui les fractales, demain la tyrie !).
On a vraiment un impact sur le serveur sur lequel on joue et pas un truc comme les événements dynamiques qui "changent la face du monde pour le prochain quart d'heure".

C'est un peu sur ça qu'ils ont fait la promo du jeu, et j'avoue que l'impact sur le monde, pour le moment, il était pas vraiment présent.

----------


## Myron

Sympa si on peut faire les 2 donjons grâce au compagnonnage.  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Moi j'imagine que les votes vont être comptabilité pour l'ensemble des serveurs, et donc y'aura pas moyen d'aller sur un autre serveur pour faire autre chose. Après j'ai peut être raté une info, auquel cas ne tenez pas compte de ce que j'ai dis.

----------


## Maximelene

Impossible de savoir à l'heure actuelle comment ça sera organisé, ni même si ça le sera.

Gardez à l'esprit que cette discussion se base uniquement sur trois phrases extraites des fichiers du jeu. Phrases pouvant être modifiées, ou tout simplement non utilisées, d'ici la sortie du patch.

Mais personnellement, je ne les vois pas séparer ça par serveur. Déjà pour une raison simple : les Fractales, comme tous les donjons, sont indépendantes des serveurs. Leur contenu peut donc difficilement différer pour chaque serveur. Le compagnonnage, de plus, fausse toute séparation des serveurs.

De plus, mettre le monde entier dans le même panier peut créer des choses sympathiques, et éviter de limiter les interactions à son serveur. Imaginez les campagnes à la con que vont lancer certains joueurs. C'est une grosse volonté d'Anet, de faire des joueurs un "pool commun" (hormis en WvW, pour des aisons évidentes). Ça peut faire partie de cette logique.

Du coup, on aurait un impact sur le monde entier, pas seulement sur son serveur, mais ça resterait le même principe.

----------


## Maximelene

Les récompenses de succès jusqu'à 10 000 points étaient sur le wiki c ematin, extraites des fichiers .dat, mais ont été retirées. Selon la source, 10k n'est pas le maximum actuel, c'est juste qu'il s'est arrêté là.  :;): 

Si on s'y fie, néanmoins, voilà ce que vous aurez, en tout, une fois à 10 000 points :
- 7 skins d'armes,
- trois picèes d'armures (casque, gants et épaulières),
- 800 gemmes,
- 2 titres (à 5 000 et 10 000 points),
- 80po,
- 55 lauriers,
- 6% MF (lol),
- 6% d'or,
- 8% karma,
- 12% xp,
- plein de coffres, évidemment, au contenu inconnu.



Vendredi prochain, quand les gens ouvriront leur coffre à 5000 points, y'aura un sacré afflux d'argent dans le jeu  ::P:

----------


## gnouman

Jolie les récompenses tout les 5000.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avoue, les 400 gemmes c'est sympa de leur part. Par contre, ça indique qu'on doit vraiment choisir l'une ou l'autre armure, on aura pas plusieurs chances comme les armes Zénith  :Emo: 

Sinon, erratum : 




> - plein de coffres, évidemment, au contenu inconnu de merde.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'avoue, les 400 gemmes c'est sympa de leur part. Par contre, ça indique qu'on doit vraiment choisir l'une ou l'autre armure, on aura pas plusieurs chances comme les armes Zénith


Non, ça indique qu'on doit en choisir qu'une avant 10k. Rien ne dit qu'on a pas l'autre paire de gants à 12k, épaulières à 15k, et casque à 18k.

----------


## billybones

18K succès ? Best Nolife Success Ever !

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est prévu pour durer longtemps aussi.

Par contre, il n'y a que 6 skins d'armes Zenith dispo actuellement si je ne m'abuse ?

----------


## Maximelene

Non non, tous les skins sont disponibles. C'est juste qu'ils n'affichent pas la liste entière dans la fenêtre d'aperçu. Mais quand vous ouvrez un coffre offrant un skin (je l'ai fait ce matin), vous avez le choix entre tous les types d'armes.  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu t'abuses. Y en a en fait bien plus, t'as le choix dans toute la liste, les 6 sont juste là à titre d'exemple.

Ah, et quand je parlais d'un seul choix d'armure, c'était implicitement pour signifier que je compte pas vraiment monter à 18k succès  ::P: 

Edit : Grilled  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah, et quand je parlais d'un seul choix d'armure, c'était implicitement pour signifier que je compte pas vraiment monter à 18k succès


Ah, okay.  ::P: 

Quoi que si tu restes sur e jeu un certain temps, ça montera tout seul. Faut voir ce que donne l'Histoire Vivante déjà.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah en 8 mois de jeu avec un rythme relativement violent, je ne suis qu'à 6 ou 7k. J'ai comme un doute sur la possibilité de tripler mes points avant quelques années  :Emo:

----------


## Snydlock

> Sinon, erratum :


Perso les pierres de la forge mystique et les insignes 3W je prends.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je veux des pierres de transmut, des kits de relooking, un contrat de coiffure permanent, pas un 92ème marchand du lion noir ambulant  :Emo:

----------


## billybones

Ca serait marrant d'embouteiller une zone avec des centaines de marchand express  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

> Perso les pierres de la forge mystique et les insignes 3W je prends.


Dans le coffre d'aujourd'hui, y'a 10 pierres de la forge et 200 insignes RvR.  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

> Ca serait marrant d'embouteiller une zone avec des centaines de marchand express


Tu peux pas ^^




> - 6% MF (lol),


Ah oui et : lol

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> http://i.imgur.com/Lp8VDLg.jpg
> 
> Vendredi prochain, quand les gens ouvriront leur coffre à 5000 points, y'aura un sacré afflux d'argent dans le jeu


Et y'aura également, probablement une baisse du prix des gemmes. Ou de certains loots des coffres du lion noir.
Vu qu'on aura 400 gemmes, certains vont surement essayer d'échanger contre des po. Ou d'acheter des clefs du lion noir ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, va y'avoir uns acré afflux de gemmes sur le marché. Si vous comptez en acheter, ce sera probablement le moment idéal.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hop,

Donc, on va avoir des cerfs volants comme "mini".

Cerf-volant du soleil : [&AgHfqQAA]
Cerf-volant de l'éclair : [&AgHXpwAA]
Cerf-volant du vent : [&AgFEqAAA]
Cerf-volant de guilde : [&AgGaqwAA]

Par contre, pas encore d'aperçu possible

----------


## Nessou

http://raidwarning.com/guildwars-2-e...-weapon-skins/

 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

Merde, grillé à une minute, ça m'apprendre à tout regarder avant de poster.

A vue de nez, on a donc trois sets d'armure (dont un qui ressemble à celui de Braham), mais surtout des icônes pour chacune des armes Steampunk utilisées par les étherlames, que beaucoup attendaient ici (et que l'on peut donc s'attendre à récupérer).

Plus pas mal de trucs en vrac.

----------


## Maximelene

Le wiki a été mis à jour avec les récompenses jusqu'à 24.5k, mais vous devez aller dans l'historique pour le voir (ça a été retiré depuis).

A 12, 15 et 18k, on peut donc à nouveau "choisir" des skins d'armure (oui, choisir est entre guillemets, puisqu'il ne reste qu'un choix), et ilf aut atteindre 23k pour débloquer le dernier skin d'arme.

Aucune récompense "physique", n'est placée à 21k (où devrait se trouver un skin d'armure, s'il en restait) et 24k (où devrait se trouver un skin d'arme... s'il en restait).

Il y a aussi un titre tous les 5k, ainsi que 400 gemmes et 30po (sauf à 5k, où c'est 15po).

----------


## Maximelene

That_shaman a dataminé les armures dont les icônes ont été linkés par Nessou !

Collection d'été, manteau intermédiaire et ses superbes épaulières, version homme :


Modèle femme, que vous avez pu apercevoir porté par notre mannequin, Marjory Delaqua :


Version légère, pour nos amis les casters :


Version lourde, pour les amateurs de pics (personnellement, j'adooooore) :


Mais aussi, notre superbe robe "Kasmeer Edition", dans sa version utilisable par les joueurs :


Hors collection, maintenant, une chemise :


Mais aussi deux superbes paires de bottes :
 

Continuons la présentation avec ces modestes gants :
 

Pour nos amis de petites tailles, las asuras, nous proposons aussi un manteau adapté à leur stature :


Ainsi qu'un manteau pour humaines :


Mais aussi des épaulières pour Charrs !


Et, bien sûr, quelques pantalons :
 

A bientôt pour de nouvelles collections !

----------


## Ptit gras

Les gants ressemblent fortement au skin radiant qu'on aura demain non ?  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

C'est aujourd'hui le skin radiant (je l'ai mis sur mon perso tout à l'heure  :;):  ), et en effet, ça y ressemble, ça pourrait être ça et qu'il l'ait pris pour une nouveauté.  ::P: 

EDIT : en fait non, le haut des gants radiants est rond, la partie brillante est "contenu" dans a partie métallique, ici on voit des pointes qui ressortent, et qui ne sont pas sur les gants radiants.  :;):

----------


## Myron

:tired:  Super encore une jupe super moche...
Toujours pas l'armure de la Comtesse Anise  ::'(:

----------


## Bartinoob

Cool, je cherchais des skins pour mon armure céleste  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Moi je vais coller l'armure lourde sur ma gardienne. Vu que visiblement, c'est celle de Rox, ça ira bien, puisqu'elle a déjà ses armes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Et Rouky ?

----------


## billybones

L'animation du boule est à ce point là pourri, qu'ils doivent mettre en permanence des jupettes qui cachent le cul sur absolument tous les skins du jeu ?

----------


## Maderone

> Et Rouky ?


Ouh, arrête, personne l'avait jamais faite !

----------


## pikkpi

> L'animation du boule est à ce point là pourri, qu'ils doivent mettre en permanence des jupettes qui cachent le cul sur absolument tous les skins du jeu ?


 Ma norn necro à une bonne anim' de boule, par contre je lui ai mis le pantalon culturel t1 et les lanières ont tendance à passer à travers dudit fessier. Je pense que mettre une jupette/trenchoat méga-évasée leur permet de pas avoir à se faire chier pour les collisions.

----------


## Maximelene

Allez, un peu de datamining !

Nouvelle série de familiers :



> 109813_0764    Series 2 Miniatures! Now Available!
> 109813_0767    This pack comes with 3 randomly selected minis (2 common and 1 uncommon) to add to your collection. Minis are tiny models of your favorite monsters and characters from the world of Tyria.


Un accès à la Terrasse royale ?



> 109813_0777    Special Access Pass!
> 109813_0825    Gain entry to the Royal Terrace in Divinity's Reach.
>                 * Asura Gates to All Cities
>                 * Crafting Stations
>                 * Bank and Guild Bank Access
>                 * Mystic Forge
>                 * Merchants 
>                 * And more! All within easy reach, for those who enjoy the ultimate convenience.


Un kit de recyclage "illimité" :



> 109814_0312    Salvage  Without the Fuss!
> 109814_0321    This basic salvage tool can break down items an unlimited number of times, but each use costs a small fee. It does not recover upgrades from armor or weapons.


Golem banquier :



> 109817_0446    Banker Golem[s] (2 weeks)


Nouvelles armes & armures (les armures sont visibles dans le coffre PvP) :



> 109814_0306    Use this ticket to select a special helmet skin.
> 109817_0454    New weapon skins available!
> 109819_0076    Contains a single-use armor skin for heavy helm, coat, legs, boots, shoulders and gloves.
> 109819_0231    Contains a single-use armor skin for medium helm, coat, legs, boots, shoulders and gloves.    
> 109819_0233    Contains a single-use armor skin for light helm, coat, legs, boots, shoulders and gloves.
> 109819_0860    Braham's Warboots
> 109819_0861    Braham's Chestplate[s]
> 109819_0865    Braham's Gauntlets
> 109819_0868    Braham's Warhelm[s]
> ...


Chasse au trésor ?



> 109605_0298    Double-click this item to place an X on your map, then dig at that location to create a treasure event for all nearby players.
> 109605_0299    Treasure Map[s]
> 109814_0424    Find Buried Treasure!
> 109814_0425    Using one of these maps marks a hidden treasure location on your map. Treasures may be guarded by hostile enemies.


Une fonction de Message du Jour ?



> 109840_1006    Message of the day for ____: ____


Une punition pour les leavers en PvP !



> 109840_0728    You are considered Dishonorable because you've repeatedly abandoned your team during rated PvP matches. You may not participate in PvP until this effect expires.
> 109840_0729    Dishonorable
> 109841_0016    You cannot join this match because you have been dishonorable. Please wait before joining another match.


Un peu d'optimisation :



> 109841_0003    Character Quality:
> 109841_0004    Character Limit:
> 109841_0005    Limit detail of particle effects.
> 109841_0006    Effect LOD


Encore du texte pour le système de recherche de groupe :



> 109840_1004    LFG System Abuse
> 109840_1005    Reporting a player for inappropriate use of the LFG System sending a notification to the GM team. GMs may conduct a careful review of that player's behavior. If it is confirmed that the player has been using inappropriate group descriptions, frequently disrupting multiple groups or disbanding other groups' parties, that player's account may be banned.
> 109840_1013    Your Group
> 109840_1014    Group content designed for parties of 5 players. Dungeons are broken into easier Story mode experiences that let you fight alongside Destiny's Edge, learning more about their story, and the more challenging Explorable mode which requires more coordination and skill.
> 109840_1015    A scaling 5-man dungeon displaced by time and space that records players progress every three incidents as they delve deeper into the mists.
> 109840_1016    As the ever evolving world of Tyria changes new stories and dungeons will appear. Like minded adventurers should gather here to find others looking for help with the current content.
> 109840_1017    The story of your character in the world of Tyria.
> 109840_1018    Structured Player vs. Player where everyone is fighting on an even level. All skills and traits are unlocked for 3 capture point Conquest style maps.
> 109840_1019    Large scale conflicts where three worlds face off against each other in a 3-way fight for domination. All players are scaled up to level 80.
> 109840_1020    You cannot join a party while the following player(s) are in instances:


Encore des infos sur les finishers PvP/WvW :



> 109797_0973    Stomp Your Enemies
> 109797_0974    Crush your opponents with a falling cow finishing move in PvP and WvW. This is a permanent account unlock.
> 109797_0976    Crush Your Enemies
> 109797_0977    Crush your opponents with Whump, the giant's finishing move in PvP and WvW. This is a permanent account unlock.
> 109797_0979    Customize Your PvP Finisher
> 109797_0980    This modifies your finishing move in PvP and WvW combat. This is a permanent account unlock.
> 109797_0982    Send your opponents back to the grave in PvP and WvW. This is a permanent account unlock.
> 109797_0983    Be a Thorn in Your Enemies Side
> 109797_0984    Summon a lethal bramble finishing move in PvP and WvW. This is a permanent account unlock.
> ...


Nouveaux titres WvW



> Platinum Invader ____ Legend
> Mithril Invader  ____ Legend
> Diamond Invader  ____ Legend

----------


## Dka

> Un kit de recyclage "illimité" :
> 109814_0312 Salvage Without the Fuss!
> 109814_0321 This basic salvage tool can break down items an unlimited number of times, but each use costs a small fee. It does not recover upgrades from armor or weapons.





> Traduction :
> Cet outil de récupération de base peut briser des objets un nombre illimité de fois, mais chaque utilisation coûte une somme modique. Il ne récupère pas les augmentation d'armure ou d'armes.


Tu sens venir l'arnaque ? quel intérêt de recycler avec si tu paie à chaque fois et que tu ne peu pas récupérer les runes ?
Déjà que les pioches et haches infinies n'était pas de la meilleure qualité (inférieure à celles du lion noir), 
Nous avons (sauf erreur dans la description) pas affaire à un nécessaire de recyclage dans la même veine qui serais équivalent à un nécessaire de recyclage de maître mais une version encore inférieure car incapable de récupérer les runes.




> Nouvelles armes & armures (les armures sont visibles dans le coffre PvP) :
> 109814_0306 Use this ticket to select a special helmet skin.
> 109817_0454 New weapon skins available!
> 109819_0076 Contains a single-use armor skin for heavy helm, coat, legs, boots, shoulders and gloves.
> 109819_0231 Contains a single-use armor skin for medium helm, coat, legs, boots, shoulders and gloves. 
> 109819_0233 Contains a single-use armor skin for light helm, coat, legs, boots, shoulders and gloves.
> 109819_0860 Braham's Warboots
> 109819_0861 Braham's Chestplate[s]
> 109819_0865 Braham's Gauntlets
> ...


Sa sens les skins dans la boutique à plein nez, quand tu achète une armure dans la boutique comme l'armure krytienne tu reçois un objet blanc qui contient toutes les pièces avec une description similaire.

----------


## Maximelene

L'intérêt, c'est d'avoir un kit de recyclage basique (blanc) qui n'aie pas besoin d'être rechargé. Ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas de la meilleure qualité possible que c'est une arnaque pour autant.

----------


## Dka

> mais chaque utilisation coûte une somme modique.





> Tu sens venir l'arnaque ? quel intérêt de recycler avec si *tu paie à chaque fois* et que tu ne peu pas récupérer les runes ?


C'est surtout cela qui me chiffonne car encore sur les pioches tu avais une vraie notion d'infinité, tu paie une fois et c'est bon peu importe qu'il faille miner des millions de filon pour la rentabiliser.
La j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt alors que on peu acheter des nécessaire de recyclage en karma ou encore craft un nécessaire de recyclage mystique.

Ne parlons plus d'arnaque mais si son prix est de 800 gemmes parlons de piège à con.

Edit : même si cela me semble évident rien n'indique qu'il s'agisse d'un objet boutique au final.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bah son avantage est simple, pas besoin d'avoir à stocker et à réapprovisionner en nécessaire de recyclage basique, une seule place prise dans l'inventaire, c'est ça qu'ils vendent. Ils auraient effectivement pu être illimité, mais A-Net du faire des stats sur la baisse de l'achat des pioches/haches/serpes suite à l'apparition de leurs pendant illimités, et se rendre compte que dans le cas des utilitaires de recyclages, faire un truc complètement gratuit aurait été de trop.

----------


## Maximelene

> La j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt alors que on peu acheter des nécessaire de recyclage en karma ou encore craft un nécessaire de recyclage mystique.


Sans connaître le prix que tu paieras à chaque utilisation, qui pourrait très bien être beaucoup moins élevé qu'un kit normal, tu ne peux pas juger de son intérêt.

----------


## Dka

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Crude_Salvage_Kit
28 karma les 15 utilisations cela fait près de 2 karma la charge ... il faudrais comparer la valeur d'un karma et de l'or mais je doute qu'on puisse faire plus cheap, plus pratique je ne dit pas mais plus économe cela me semble dur.

En gros ton quotidien te permet sans compter les bonus de guilde ou quoi un peu plus de 2500 utilisations par jour sans attaquer le porte monnaie.

Au passage vu la taille des sacs avoir besoin de plus est quelque peu surréaliste.

----------


## Maderone

T'oublie quand même la notion de confort. Même si en jouant 7 ans tu risque de ne jamais remboursé ta pioche, tu ne l'a pas payé pour ça. C'est pour le confort, le fait de ne pas devoir en chercher une toutes les 100 utilisations ou d'en garder plusieurs dans son sac, tu n'as plus à t'en soucier. C'est pareil pour le kit.

----------


## Bartinoob

Sauf que cette notion s'écroule quand tu joues plusieurs persos. A quoi bon prendre une pioche illimitée qui coûte un bras si je dois payer trois autres bras pour mes autres persos réguliers ? :/

J'aurais probablement acheté une pioche illimitée au compte (ou mieux, avec une infinité d'exemplaires style les skins de succès  :Bave:  Pour ça, j'aurais payé 2500 gemmes sans broncher  :Bave: )

----------


## Maderone

En quoi cette notion s'écroule parce que tu as plusieurs perso ?

----------


## Dka

comme dit précédemment : 


> plus pratique je ne dit pas


Je veu bien acheter 300 gemmes un nécessaire de recyclage qui me permet de récupérer plus d'ectoplasmes et mes runes 100% de chance mais payer si on parle bien de 800 gemmes pour quelque chose de moins efficace que la normale, si j'avais 10 euro je me paierais surement pas ce plaisir.




> En quoi cette notion s'écroule parce que tu as plusieurs perso ?


La bonne blague était que les haches,pioches et faucille étaient lié a l'âme  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

> La bonne blague était que les haches,pioches et faucille étaient lié a l'âme


Voilà. 800 gemmes par perso, pour qu'au final il y ait toujours plusieurs rerolls sur lesquels je dois me trimballer des trucs normaux, pas la peine.

----------


## Snydlock

Z'avez qu'à faire comme tout le monde et n'avoir qu'un perso que vous utilisez 90% du temps. Nanmého.

----------


## Maderone

Nan mais je comprends toujours pas en quoi ça annule la notion de confort... Que ça soit sur un perso ou 8.

----------


## billybones

Des haches/pioches/serpes illimités sur 8 persos, à 2000 gemmes par perso c'est plus du confort, c'est du grand luxe

----------


## Tygra

> comme dit précédemment : 
> Je veu bien acheter 300 gemmes un nécessaire de recyclage qui me permet de récupérer plus d'ectoplasmes et mes runes 100% de chance mais payer si on parle bien de 800 gemmes pour quelque chose de moins efficace que la normale, si j'avais 10 euro je me paierais surement pas ce plaisir.


Non, parce que ça c'est un avantage "non-cosmétique" et ne "simplifiant pas la vie", c'est un avantage puissant sur les autres.
Autant dire que ça, ça ferait râler les gens.

Là par contre, le recyclage basique infini ça va être un avantage de commodité énorme, surtout avec l'arrivée du système des matériaux obtenus par recyclage des bleus et verts.

----------


## purEcontact

> Nan mais je comprends toujours pas en quoi ça annule la notion de confort... Que ça soit sur un perso ou 8.


Tu le vois pas parce que tu utilises essentiellement un perso.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Nan mais je comprends toujours pas en quoi ça annule la notion de confort... Que ça soit sur un perso ou 8.


Soit je dépense 3*8*800 gemmes, soit j'ai ce confort 1/8 du temps. En gros.

----------


## Narquois

Maderone, comme tu le dis, la pioche/hache/faucille infini, c'est du confort pas une rentabilité économique.
Or si tu dois gérer la logistique de stock en pioche/hache/faucille pour 7 persos, tu peux le faire pour le 8eme sans soucis.
Le fait d'avoir pioche/hache/faucille infini sur un perso ne t'apportera au final qu'un confort minime bien moindre que lorsque tu n'as qu'un seul perso.

Pas sur que ce soit plus clair en fait.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Maderone, comme tu le dis, la pioche/hache/faucille infini, c'est du confort pas une rentabilité économique.
> Or si tu dois gérer la logistique de stock en pioche/hache/faucille pour 7 persos, tu peux le faire pour le 8eme sans soucis.
> Le fait d'avoir pioche/hache/faucille infini sur un perso ne t'apportera au final qu'un confort minime bien moindre que lorsque tu n'as qu'un seul perso.
> 
> Pas sur que ce soit plus clair en fait.


Pas du tout. Et pourtant, je sais ce que tu veux dire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Le degré de confort est proportionnel au pourcentage de temps de jeu dédié au personnage équipé.
Si tu as vraiment un perso principal c'est génial. Si tu switch souvent pour avoir le personnage idéal à chaque situation c'est tout de suite moins cool.

La majorité des gens ayant un perso principal (comme moi) y trouvent leur compte.

----------


## Maximelene

Clairement. Moi qui joue un seul perso 98% du temps, j'adore. Mais je comprends que les adeptes du rerolling accrochent moins.

----------


## Dka

> Non, parce que ça c'est un avantage "non-cosmétique" et ne "simplifiant pas la vie", c'est un avantage puissant sur les autres.
> Autant dire que ça, ça ferait râler les gens.


Cet objet existe déjà c'est le nécessaire de recyclage du lion noir et les gens ne râlent pas on dirais pourtant il est CHER et bien.
C'est d'ailleurs un très bon objet pour spéculer sur le prix des Runes a l'hôtel des ventes ... offre d'achat dérisoire sur un objet l'ayant ... hop sa mord ... on recycle on vend les ectoplasmes et la rune.

----------


## Tygra

> Cet objet existe déjà c'est le nécessaire de recyclage du lion noir et les gens ne râlent pas on dirais pourtant il est CHER et bien.
> C'est d'ailleurs un très bon objet pour spéculer sur le prix des Runes a l'hôtel des ventes ... offre d'achat dérisoire sur un objet l'ayant ... hop sa mord ... on recycle on vend les ectoplasmes et la rune.


Oui mais il s'obtient *rarement* en ne faisant que jouer le jeu : les coffres droppent, les clés aussi.
C'est très rare, et ça à donc un prix équivalent en gemmes (parce qu'il faut x clés pour l'obtenir en moyenne). Faire le même, en illimité, c'est une aberration pour Anet (ou alors ça coute 200€).

----------


## billybones

Je pense qu'il parle du nécessaire qui se crafte et qui a 250 charges, pas celui lootable dans les coffres.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je pense qu'il parle du nécessaire qui se crafte et qui a 250 charges, pas celui lootable dans les coffres.


Ben, non :




> nécessaire de recyclage du lion noir


Il parle du prix en gemmes en plus.

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui mais il s'obtient *rarement* en ne faisant que jouer le jeu : les coffres droppent, les clés aussi.


En récompense de journa, j'ai beaucoup plus souvient des nécessaires que des clés.
Depuis le début du jeu, j'ai dû avoir une 20aine de kit contre 5 clés.

----------


## Maximelene

Je n'ai jamais eu de clés, et je ne dois ap avoir eu 5 kits.  ::(:

----------


## kikifumducu

> Clairement. Moi qui joue un seul perso 98% du temps, j'adore. Mais je comprends que les adeptes du rerolling accrochent moins.


La rerollite aiguë, c'est le bien  :Cigare: , mais punaise, ça coûte la peau des fesses  :tired: .

----------


## Bartinoob

Bof. Stuff zerk cita, stuff soldat karma, et ça roule  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

Tu devrais porter le sous titre "Berserker&Exploit" Barti x)

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est faux, je m'insurge contre cette affirmation.






















Tous mes persos ne sont pas en zerk  ::ninja::

----------


## kikifumducu

Je sens qu'il va falloir qu'on parle Bartinoob. (Il me plait ce gars  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Dka

J'en connais qui vont pleurer quand ils vont devoir stuff tout leurs personnages en full élevé.

----------


## gnouman

Stop dire de la mayrdeuh les objets de récolte illimité n'ont qu'à seul but : nous différencier de la sale plèbe de GW2.

Faite pas chier les pauvres !!!

----------


## Maximelene

On parie sur des vagues de mobs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Owi, avec un niveau 4  :Bave:

----------


## Nessou

http://raidwarning.com/new-gw2-queen...ns-discovered/

Pas mal d'icônes de la prochaine MàJ !

----------


## Maximelene

Hum, je ne vois rien d'innatendu et/ou de facilement reconnaissable cette fois.  ::(: 

Par contre, je compte quand même 23 finishers PvP !  ::o: 

(et 2 catégories de succès, 3 masques et quelques runes)

----------


## meiKo

Ça sent la rune liée au tourment et la rune liée à l'égide ^^ et il y a aussi 3 nouveaux signets (dont le signet du brocoli  ::ninja:: )
Il y a surement les icônes liées au porte-monnaie (Karma, différents donjon, fractals (les 2 monnaies)
Enfin probablement des icônes liées à l’arène et soit des nouveaux sacs soit une refonte de leur symbole.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est d'ailleurs étonnant qu'il y ait les icônes des 2 monnaies des fractales, vu que les reliques immaculées ne sont pas intégrées au porte monnaie.

Et effectivement, tous les sacs sont des loots de champions à mon avis. mais comme relevé sur Reddit, l'un d'eux semble avoir une variation du logo Guild Wars 2, et ne colle pas trop avec les autres. Certains s'attendent à le voir utilisé pour le cadeau de l'anniversaire du jeu.

Sinon, le signet du brocoli m'a fait rire.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Le patch étant téléchargeable, mais les serveurs encore coupés, attendez vous à du datamining. Et comme je n'ai pas de boulot, et que je suis aigri de ne pas pouvoir jouer, je reste sur la brèche pour vous retransmettre tout ça.




> *Appearance* 
> 109627_0671 Double-click to randomly reassign a character's appearance settings: height, body type, skin color, markings, face, and hair. Race, gender, and profession will remain the same. This item will be consumed when finished. 
> 109628_0097 Random Makeover Potion[s] 
> 109629_0520 Random Hair Tonic[s]





> *Bank space* 
> 109780_0685 Double-click to increase the maximum stack size of all bank collections by 250. 
> 109780_0686 Collection Expander





> *Anniversary (not your birthday)* 
> 109837_0747 A thank you to all who celebrate our first anniversary by playing Guild Wars 2 with us. *All those who play on August 28, 2013 receive 200 free Gems*. 
> 109837_0748 Guild Wars 2 First Anniversary 
> 109837_0749 First Anniversary Attended 
> 109838_0212 Receive 200 free Gems for logging in on August 28, 2013.





> *Advanced Transmutation* 
> 109841_0956 Recover Transmuted 
> 109841_0957 Will return the original appearance item and stats item from an existing transmuted item. All items will remain soulbound. 
> 109841_0958 Recover Upgrades 
> 109841_0959 This tool will remove the upgrade from any item, without destroying either the upgrade or the item. 
> 109841_0960 Customize your 
> 109841_0961 Change the stats combination once on a particular piece of equipment. Item will become soulbound. Combination choices are limited by item type, level, and rarity. 
> 109842_0205 Item Stat Changer 
> 109842_0206 Double-click to separate a transmuted item into the two base items it is made from. If the target item has been transmuted more than once, only the current appearance item and the current stat item will be recovered. 
> ...





> *Secret Treasure Maps* 
> 109842_0035 Secret Treasure Map 
> 109842_0034 Use this map while in the Iron Marches to track down hidden treasure 
> 109842_0037 Use this map while in Fireheart Rise to track down hidden treasure 
> 109842_0039 Use this map while in Mount Maelstrom to track down hidden treasure 
> 109842_0040 Use this map while in Frostgorge Sound to track down hidden treasure 
> 109842_0041 Use this map while in Sparkfly Fen to track down hidden treasure





> *Salvaging* 
> 109842_0050 Double-click to salvage crafting materials from an item in your inventory. 10% chance of rarer materials. 20% chance of recovering upgrades. Requires 3 copper per use. 
> 109842_0051 Copper-Fed Salvage-o-Matic





> *Royal Terrace* 
> 109842_0053 Grants access to the Royal Terrace in Divinity's Reach. Redeemable at any time. Expires two weeks after first use. Double-click to display the pass. 
> 109842_0054 Royal Pass (2 weeks)





> *Consumable Portals* 
> 109842_0077 Double-click to receive a bundle item that can create a portal between two locations. 
> 109842_0078 Watchwork Portal Device[s] 
> 109842_0079 Reverse-engineered plans for a personal portal. 
> 109842_0080 Recipe[s]: Watchwork Portal Device





> *WvW* 
> 109843_0106 Supply Master I: Pick Up Supply Faster 
> 109843_0107 Supply Master III: Gain Courier Speed for a Short Duration 
> 109843_0108 Movement speed increased by 50% 
> 109843_0109 Courier Speed 
> 109843_0111 Supply Master IV: Chance to Get Back Some of Your Supply That Is Spent 
> 109843_0112 This buff is to track the cooldown on Supply master 4-5 
> 109843_0113 Supply Master V: Your Placed Siege Sites Are Invulnerable for a Short Duration 
> 109843_0114 Supply Master II: Gain Swiftness When You Spend All Your Supply





> *Other* 
> 109842_0519 *Scarlet Encounter*


Pour ceux qui auraient oublié, ou qui ne lisent pas les dialogues, Scarlet est la supérieure de Mai trin, visiblement à la tête des Etherlames, ou du moins haut placée chez eux.








> Six new runes. (Torment duration + Aoe Torment Stacks on Heal, a rune that converts vit to stats, Confusion duration + confusion on interrupt..)





> Small things I have acquired from datamining:
> You can use the perm. finishers in WvW as well.
> *Series 2 Miniatures* are available soonish or already. The text is in at least.
> Text for an infinite salvaging kit seems in. "Salvage <br> Without the fuzz!"
> More gemstore text hints at masquarad-y stuff.
> 'Aetherblade Cannon' and 'Aetherblade Sword' get referenced in newly updated lines. Not sure why.
> Fiding more text references to the LFG tool. Probably not in yet though.
> It seems, though I am not sure, that the dailies have been updated. I saw references to killing veterans in Orr as well.
> Again, finding stuff about treasure events/treasure maps.
> ...

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, les dataminers habituels de Reddit ont visiblement des infos sur la suite des évènements à venir, mais ne veulent pas spoiler la communauté, et évitent donc d epartager.

Moi, j'estime que si quelqu'un veut se faire spoiler, c'est son choix. malheureusement, je ne suis pas aussi doués qu'eux, mais j'ai quand même trouvé 2-3 trucs :

Un finisher du jubilée :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0789	Queen's Jubilee Finisher


Scarlet est visiblement nommée Scarlet Briar, va prendre en otage des civils (et Lord Faren), poser des bombes, tout ça tout ça (je vous passe les répliques bateau, y'a trop de lignes en tout) :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0542	Scarlet Briar
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0549	Oops, did I say four bombs? I meant five.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0550	Where did I put it... Oh, I remember: right where the Seraph are gathering up the civilians. How careless of me.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0551	By the Tree, what have I done? What a monstrous traged— (laughs) Sorry, I just couldn't keep a straight face.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0552	Nowhere is safe from me. No one can save you. You're going to die alone, and so afraid.


Apparemment, elle fout pas mal le bordel à la célébration finale la Scarlet :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0769	Kryta's grand celebration of the tenth anniversary of Queen Jennah's reign is about to conclude in Divinity's Reach. Her Majesty will be delivering closing remarks at the new Crown Pavilion on the former site of the Great Collapse. If you hurry, you might still make it.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0770	I have terrible news of a vicious attack on Queen Jennah, in the heart of Divinity's Reach. Her Majesty is safe. The villain behind the attack has twisted the queen's watchknights into terrible engines of destruction, striking the countryside at random while she gloats in the ruins of the Crown Pavilion.


Cookies :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0576	Watch my back and I'll give you a cookie.


Faren pris en otage :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0626	Have I mentioned my vast fortune? I'm sure we could negotiate a rewarding ransom figure for you.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0627	I'm a confidant of Captain Thackeray, you know. Were you to release me, I'd be willling to put in a word in your favor.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0628	Ow! Do be careful. I bruise easily.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0629	Those clever mechanisms of yours are certainly impressive. I find them easier to appreciate at a distance, however.


Jennah n'aime pas trop Scarlet :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0641	This was supposed to be our time of celebration. That sylvari's unprovoked attack has instead made it a time of mourning.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0642	I've no wish to discover what motivates Scarlet.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0643	She's a rabid animal, and I intend to see her to put down like one.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0644	We need to coordinate our forces and minimize the damage from Scarlet's attacks.


Logan se fait apparemment tuer quelques soldats :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0649	Gods... She's bombed our evacuation point. My men... All of those civilians...
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0650	I'm finding my own way into that arena. I can't sit idly and allow her to set down roots under our wounded city.


Visiblement, Scarlet utilise des portails pour envoyer des "twisted mechanics" (peut-être les créatures de vapeur ?), que l'on va devoir analyser pour l'émissaire Vorrp :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0669	Though I haven't encountered her myself, Scarlet has earned the awe and fear of some of my most brilliant colleagues.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0670	Listen, I have a plan, but I'm going to need help. Let's talk it over.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0671	Well done. You've located the attack site. This is very useful data.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0672	Next, I need a material sample from one of the twisted mechanisms that's traveled through her portals.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0673	That sample forced me to rethink some of my assumptions. Now I need intel from an eyewitness to one of her portal attacks.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0674	I've located someone who witnessed one of Scarlet's attacks. See what you can find out from them for me.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0675	There's a sort of pattern to Scarlet's madness, but the more I catch a glimpse of it, the less I want to perceive.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0676	Before I can get you in, I need more data from several attack sites. This is where it gets a bit complicated.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0677	I need data from specific portals as they're closing.
> ...


Je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau, mais ça parle d'un mur détruit à reconstruire :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0754	Help rebuild our wall! Be a part of history in the making!
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0760	With your help, we can restore our historic wall to its former glory!


Pour la reine !



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0788	Shatter your opponents in Her Majesty's name.


Ensuite il y a un lot de nom de compétences étranges, dont voici quelques extraits :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0800	((Disassemble))
> 
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0802	((Summon Clockwork Skelk))
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0803	((Eat Parts))
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0804	((Build Turret))	
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0816	((Missile Barrage))
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0830	((Flame Jet))
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0831	((Tantrum))
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0834	((Force Stomp))
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0835	((Create Gadget))


Déséquilibre hormonal ?



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109842_0977	Hormonal Imbalance


Les créatures Twisted de Scarlet :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0128	Twisted Nightmare
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0130	Twisted Horror
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0132	Twisted Mender


Aucun rapport : on va pouvoir mettre des Administrateurs ayant accès à la gestion de l'arène visiblement :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0326	Administrators are allowed to use the same commands as the owner to help administer the custom arena.


Encore un peu de dévastation de Scarlet :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0454	Be sure to return to the Crown Pavilion for the closing ceremony. The Queen's Jubilee is sure to end with a bang.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0466	I can't believe she just waltzed in here like that.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0467	Our poor queen. She must be beside herself. Our city, violated.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0468	Why didn't the Seraph stop her? How could this happen?
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0469	She ruined the entire celebration.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0470	This is our home. Are we not even safe here?


C'est aussi le retour de Marjory Delaqua, qui va visiblement nous iader dans une phase d'enquête à la recherche de Scarlet :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0485	Isn't that the investigator who caught the councillor's murderer?
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0486	Yeah, I think so. Necromancer, by the look of her.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0487	I think I'll go say hello.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0488	Be careful. She seems...intense.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0489	Hello. I wanted to congratulate you on solving the councillor's murder.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0490	My, aren't you a big boy.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0491	One of the biggest in my homestead, actually. I'm Braham. Pleased to meet you.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0492	Is that what we're doing? Meeting?
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0493	Well, Braham, I don't currently have any mountain-sized acquaintances, so the pleasure's all mine. You can call me Marjory.
> ...


Bon, sinon, la Reine va se faire attaquer... et tuer... mais en fait on découvrira que c'était une illusion créée par Anise pour la protéger d'une attaque :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0773	Forgive the deception, Logan. Countess Anise's security measures depended on as few people as possible knowing about them.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0775	Don't be petulant. My job to is protect the queen from her enemies. Yours is to seek out and destroy those enemies.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0776	There were indications of a threat, so I concealed the real queen until it revealed itself. Now it has. And it's spreading.


Scarlet a étudié chez les Asuras d'ailleurs :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0790	Of course. I know of this Scarlet. She earned advanced engineering degrees at each of Rata Sum's colleges in record time.


Okay, interlude : je vous présente le Hobo-Tron !



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0903	Hobo-Tron
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0904	Taking—requests. I—will—play—your—Krytan—favorites.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0905	Spare—change?
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0906	I—require—spare—coins—for—the—asura—  gate.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0907	Willing—to—perform—for—validation.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0908	Seeking—gainful—employment.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0909	Golem—down—on—its—luck—here.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0910	May—the—Six—bless—you.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0911	I—wonder—what—the—subdirector—is—doing  —right—now.
> ...


Le golem veut négocier :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109844_0143	I—once—attended—a—Consortium—workshop—  on—hostage—negotiation. We—should—cooperate—with—them.


Et son "concurrent", Marcelle DiGiacomo :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0980	Marcello DiGiacomo
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0981	Pay no attention to the golem, folks. I'm the real deal.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0982	Will you buzz off?
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0983	Any requests for a genuine, human artist?
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0984	I will end you if you don't move— May the gods smile on you!
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0985	I'm not too proud to turn down tips, folks.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0986	Unlike certain others in the vicinity, I need to eat.
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0987	So hungry...
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0988	I hope I die soon.
> ...


Faren est débile :



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0947	Look—even Chauncey is dressed up for the queen!
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109843_0956	Hey, there's Chauncey! Aw, doesn't he look fancy?


Un sondage pour les joueurs ?



> 15/08/2013 19:07	109846_0551	Guild Wars 2 Level 1-10
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109846_0552	How fun is the Guild Wars 2 gameplay? (1 Not - 5 Very)
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109846_0553	How do you feel about the overall difficulty? (1 Easy - 5 Hard)
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109846_0554	How likely are you to play after release? (1 Not likely - 5 Very likely)
> 	15/08/2013 19:07	109846_0557	Overall fun (1 Not - 5 Very)


Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'ai pour l'instant.

----------


## Maderone

Juste pour savoir, vu que c'est énorme, absolument tout est du spoil ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui

----------


## Myron

Mega spoil en effet. J'ai vraiment lu en diagonal pour connaitre la trame tout en continuant à profiter du voyage le moment venu mais vu les infos du jour rien ne m'étonne.

Merci pour les recherches Maxi  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

J'hésite à poster ça sur Reddit, surtout après qu'un post disant "merci aux dataminers de ne pas avoir spoilé" est passé en première page.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Il disait surtout à quel point il était fier des gens qui dataminaient, parce qu'ils ne spoilaient jamais... Va les détruire :evil:. Non arrête, c'est pas sympa :angel:.

----------


## Maximelene

Posté. Si les gens ne veulent pas se faire spoiler, ils ne lisent pas les spoilers. S'ils n'ont aucune volonté, c'est pas mon problème.

EDIT : ça leur plait pas, je suis en train de me faire downvoter dans les abysses.  ::o:

----------


## Hasunay

Hum je comprend pas pourquoi ils refusent un post comme ça, on donne des informations si les gens ne veulent pas les connaitre c'est leurs droits mais ceux qui veulent les connaitre en ont également le droit. Bref c'est complètement con, moi quand je veux pas me faire spoilé je me connecte pas au endroit sensible stoo ...

----------


## Maximelene

Durant mon datamining, j'ai visiblement raté une phrase. Je l'ai volontairement ignorée parce qu'elle ne me paraissait pas nouvelle, mais au vu de son ID et de la légère différence avec ce qui est en jeu actuellement, il s'avère qu'elle est récente, et pourrait (conditionnel) être liée au patch d'aujourd'hui, et à Scarlet.




> 109842_0646 Lure out the Claws of Jormag by destroying the final dragon crystal.


Notez le pluriel.

Le. Pluriel.

Les. Griffes. De. Jormag.

Sa. Mère.

----------


## Bartinoob

Encore plus de lag !  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

L'heure des folles spéculations : Chronomancer.

Pourquoi ?
Parce que c'était une classe censée être introduite dans Guild Wars Utopia, l'extension annulée qui devait fire le lien entre les deux Guild Wars.
Parce que les nouveaux gardes mécaniques de la reine ressemblent fortement aux artworks de cette classe.
Parce que certains fansites ont reçu pour faire la promotion de ce patch une montre.
Parce que cette montre était accompagnée d'un poème disant "it's time for time to stop", parmi d'autres mentions au temps.
Parce qu'Anet doit annncer un truc cette semaine, qui n'est pas une extension.
Parce qu'un mec sur Reddit m'a mis ça dans la tête.
Parce que j'aime bien l'idée.

----------


## Nessou

Et si c'était pas nos futurs ennemis ?

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, ça pourrait aussi être possible mais du coup, ça n'aurait plus grand lien avec le discours de la reine, ça n'expliquerait pas la ressemblance des garde de celle-ci avec le design original des chronomanciens, et ça ne collerait pas avec l'annonce à venir d'Anet.

Je préfère ma théorie, surtout si ça nous donne accès à une classe basée sur le temps.  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est vrai qu'on voit aussi pas mal de théories basées sur le temps concernant nos ennemis (Scarlet ou les créatures de vapeur qui viendraient du futur ou d'une réalité alternative, notamment).

----------


## Ptit gras

Plutôt qu'une extension, une nouvelle race (tengus cf le bateau qui vole et compagnie), une nouvelle classe (chrono) et un nouveau dragon (krakra)  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Ils ont clairement dit qu'on n'aurait pas de nouveau dragon avant une extension.

Et à mon avis les Tengus sont trop discrets pour qu'on entende parler d'eux d'un coup comme ça.

Oui, j'anti-spécule.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Une classe comme ça ? Sans extension ? Je veux ! Sinon pour les Tengus ils viendront clairement un jour vu qu'il y a trop d'indice dans ce sens mais s'ils seraient perdent en les introduisent en dehors d'une extension. Par contre vu qu'on a 3 léger, 3 medium et 2 lourd, la prochaine classe ne devrait-elle pas être lourde ?

----------


## Maximelene

Les chronomancers pourraient très bien être en armure lourde, qui sait ?

----------


## Rikimaru

THE paragon  ::wub::

----------


## Myron

M’étonnerais qu'ils ajoutent une nouvelle classe comme ça mais bon le concept du chronomancer est tellement cool que j'ai presque envie d'y croire. ^^

----------


## gnouman

Une montre a 1600 gemmes qui balance un hologramme géant qui spam l'heure façon horloge parlante.  ::wub::

----------


## Hasunay

> Les chronomancers pourraient très bien être en armure lourde, qui sait ?


Tu sais que tu donne de l'espoir à plein de monde ? Si c'est un pétard mouillé on viendra chez toi pour te tremper dans le goudron !




> THE paragon 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/abb90d4...bf3cff957d.jpg


Perso je voudrais juste revoir la lance en tant qu'arme terrestre, j'adore jouer des lanciers. D'ailleurs j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi ne pas l'avoir implanté directement ça aurait pu être la seul arme terrestre/aquatique.

----------


## Bartinoob

Chronomancer, pour moi ça serait un truc avec plein de CC, style une bulle mesmer mais verte qui inflige un genre d'effet comme le givre mais impossible à retirer tant que t'es dans la zone d'effet, qui te ralentit parce que t'es dans une faille temporelle inversée  :Bave: . En armure lourde  :Bave: 

Ça va être nerf  :tired:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Perso je prie pour qu'il n'y ait JAMAIS de nouvelle classe. C'est toujours le début des emmerdes sur un MMO...

----------


## Maderone

:D Génial

----------


## Maximelene

> Perso je prie pour qu'il n'y ait JAMAIS de nouvelle classe. C'est toujours le début des emmerdes sur un MMO...


Ce serait très dommage de rester limité à 8 quand même, je trouve.

---------- Post added at 18h55 ---------- Previous post was at 18h34 ----------




> Well, well, well. You've certainly earned my attention, %str1%. Oh yes. 
> 
> I've decided to make a special side project out of you. We're going to be seeing more of each other in the future. So much more.
> 
> Since you took the time to tick me off, I can't wait to take you apart and see what makes you tick.
> 
> Tick-tock-tick. Talk to you later!
> 
> XOXOX
> ...

----------


## Myron

Des nouvelles armures arrivent visiblement (élevées?)
http://imgur.com/a/OQjIt

----------


## Maximelene

On refait la même qu'il y a quelques patchs : un patch note leaké, sans la moindre confirmation de sa véracité. *Il s'agirait du patch du 15 octobre, et il est quasiment confirmé par la preview posté par un développeur.*

Anecdote : apparemment, ce leak serait à attribuer à SacrX.  ::P: 




> *Features:*
> Added new condition damage floaters: An option to use the more iconic damage floaters.
> New Fact System: Added trait facts. Showing linked skills in traits. Traits and skills update facts when affects by other traits.
> 
> *General:*
> Aoe spells with that have a maximum number of targets will now count combatants that block or evade the attack towards that maximum
> Fixed a bug where some 0 damage spells (Tainted shackles among others) did not place their casters in combat.
> Fixed a bug that disabled utility skill swapping while transformed
> Stun breakers now break blowouts and launch as well
> ...

----------


## Vroum

Il y a pas mal de choses intéressantes, rien que _Skills that buff allies in an aoe now prioritize party members_ qui est demandé depuis longtemps !

Espérons que ça se retrouve dans le vrai patch.  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a juste un truc que je comprends pas bien : 




> Aoe spells with that have a maximum number of targets will now count combatants that block or evade the attack towards that maximum


Est-ce que ça veut dire que les blocages n'étaient pas comptés auparavant dans le calcul des aoe qui proc sur 5 personnes uniquement et qu'ils vont l'être dorénavant ?

----------


## meiKo

@Bartinoob : j'ai compris la même chose :D

----------


## Maximelene

Apparemment. Ce qui est un sacré nerf des aoe.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

On va se retrouver bientôt plus qu'avec des CACs en 3W...

----------


## meiKo

Même ça permet d'augmenter la durée de vie des pets/spirits/minions!!

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est marrant, y avait pas assez de gardiens/war. Les GCK ont de beaux jours devant eux ...

----------


## Vaaahn

Les AOE prendraient vachement cher en effet (ça va rager sec chez les nécromants/élementalistes/ing... ah non pas eux c'est une classe de merde  ::ninja:: ).




> Il y a pas mal de choses intéressantes, rien que _Skills that buff allies in an aoe now prioritize party members_ qui est demandé depuis longtemps !


J'ai du mal à avoir la vision que toi et "ceux qui le demande depuis longtemps".
Je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique l'avantage (ce qui doit être dans une façon de jouer qui n'est pas la mienne...).
Perso en raid RvR, être groupé entre élem qui buff et soigne va nous permettre de s'appliquer tout ça ... entre nous en prio ... wahou  ::|:

----------


## Nessou

> Les AOE prendraient vachement cher en effet (ça va rager sec chez les nécromants/élementalistes/ing... ah non pas eux c'est une classe de merde ).
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai du mal à avoir la vision que toi et "ceux qui le demande depuis longtemps".
> Je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique l'avantage (ce qui doit être dans une façon de jouer qui n'est pas la mienne...).
> Perso en raid RvR, être groupé entre élem qui buff et soigne va nous permettre de s'appliquer tout ça ... entre nous en prio ... wahou

----------


## Maximelene

> Perso en raid RvR, être groupé entre élem qui buff et soigne va nous permettre de s'appliquer tout ça ... entre nous en prio ... wahou


Ben... faut pas faire des groupes de gens ayant exactement la même utilité.

----------


## Vaaahn

Non mais je veux dire, en sPvP ça sert à rien t'es pas assez nombreux pour que ça rentre en compte.
En PvE, en openworld t'es suffisamment tranquille pour que ça ne heal que toi et tes potes  et je parle pas de donjon ou fractale ... .
En RvR ... baaah c'est juste pour faire le gros égoïste dans ton groupe si tu te retrouve dans un minivan/raid/bus ... super l'interaction entre gens de ton serveur.
Ah et au passage, le groupement entre gens de même classe permet de savoir facilement (point bleu, hein) où sont les autres pour s'aider/se répartir/se retrouver dans un buisson et tu vois ce que je veux dire.

Donc non grumpy Nessou, pas besoin de me faire cette tête là s'il te plait, et éclaire ma lanterne plutôt, merci.

----------


## Maximelene

> En RvR ... baaah c'est juste pour faire le gros égoïste dans ton groupe si tu te retrouve dans un minivan/raid/bus ... super l'interaction entre gens de ton serveur.


En même temps si tu montes un groupe, avec une stratégie, tu as envie que tes buffs aillent à ton groupe, pas à un random à côté. C'est pas de l'égoïsme, c'est de l'organisation, et c'est à ça que sert le système de groupes.

----------


## Nessou

> Non mais je veux dire, en sPvP ça sert à rien t'es pas assez nombreux pour que ça rentre en compte.
> En PvE, en openworld t'es suffisamment tranquille pour que ça ne heal que toi et tes potes  et je parle pas de donjon ou fractale ... .
> En RvR ... baaah c'est juste pour faire le gros égoïste dans ton groupe si tu te retrouve dans un minivan/raid/bus ... super l'interaction entre gens de ton serveur.
> Ah et au passage, le groupement entre gens de même classe permet de savoir facilement (point bleu, hein) où sont les autres pour s'aider/se répartir/se retrouver dans un buisson et tu vois ce que je veux dire.
> 
> Donc non grumpy Nessou, pas besoin de me faire cette tête là s'il te plait, et éclaire ma lanterne plutôt, merci.


Maxi l'a fait pour moi.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> En même temps si tu montes un groupe, avec une stratégie, tu as envie que tes buffs aillent à ton groupe, pas à un random à côté. C'est pas de l'égoïsme, c'est de l'organisation, et c'est à ça que sert le système de groupes.


Bah pas forcément. Imagine tu mets 5 gardiens dans la même équipe pour par exemple couvrir un coté du bus. Ça aide bien de savoir où se trouve les autres gardiens pour rester bien positionné afin de faire un rempart. Après je connais pas trop les stratégies en RvR, mais doit bien y'en avoir qui joue sur ça. Au mieux faudrait mettre une option ! Genre on choisit si on veut que nos buffs soit partagés principalement à l'équipe ou aux autres.

----------


## Maximelene

Ben faudra adapter les stratégies, c'est tout. Ça fait aussi partie du jeu.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est simplement un changement débile de la formation des groupes, on passera de groupes otpis par classe à des groupes optis bien séparés.
Bref, c'est bien pour ceux qui ne connaissaient pas le fonctionnement des priorités de buff avant, ça change rien pour les autres. 

Mayrde vais me retrouver dans un groupe avec Rohdann et le Caf' moi  ::'(:

----------


## Tynril

Je suis d'accord avec Maximelene, ça me semble assez logique comme fonctionnement. Ça permet d'optimiser son groupe de roaming aussi. Certes, il va falloir adapter un peu, mais je trouve ça plutôt sympa dans l'absolu.

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est assez différent selon la taille du groupe.
Pour du roaming en petit com en effet Tynril, c'est vraiment mieux. Pour la microgestion quoi.
Mais combien de groupe de petit com se font à l'heure des karma train, groupes à majorité gardiens full représaille et autre supercroiseurs?
Dès que ton raid a une certaine taille, c'est tellement la foire des buff/debuff que cette microgestion est, comment dire, assez incertaine. En général t'es plutôt à espérer toucher tes mates. Mais si en plus on a une plus grande chance de diriger ces buffs vers ses mates qui eux même se buff déjà, vla le gâchis.

Oui, c'est un changement d'habitude à prendre en compte dans comment on fait les groupes ou comment on se réparti dans un raid.
M'enfin là ça va être funky pour pas perdre en efficacité  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

T'es pas à ça prêt en termes d'efficacité  ::P:

----------


## Tynril

J'ai tendance à me dire que si le jeu change pour pousser à des meta qui sortent un peu du gros bus blindé de gardiens représailles, c'est plutôt pour le mieux. Même pas que ce soit inintéressant (même si ça se résume un peu trop souvent à une question de taille de groupes, vu que dans la majorité des cas, en tous cas hors de Vizunah, c'est du PU sans organisation particulière), mais ça change un peu, et le renouvellement est sûrement le bienvenu.

Et puis j'aime bien les changements qui font qu'on doit s'arrêter deux secondes pour réfléchir à comment s'adapter. Ça casse un peu la routine.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> J'ai tendance à me dire que si le jeu change pour pousser à des meta qui sortent un peu du gros bus blindé de gardiens représailles, c'est plutôt pour le mieux.


Je vois pas en quoi ça va changer la meta des CACs sous représailles.

----------


## Ptit gras

Surtout vu le patch cadeau du mois prochain  ::trollface::

----------


## Tynril

C'est pas ce changement qui fera changer le meta, mais c'est un petit pas dans cette direction quand même (permettre aux groupes une meilleure coordination en petit comité, tout ça). J'espère juste qu'il y en aura d'autres, qui amèneront à faire se renouveler le meta régulièrement.

----------


## meiKo

Des gens ont trouvé les codes de nouveaux set d'armures. Peut être ceux des armures élevées  :;): 
Heavy [&AgE4uwAA][&AgE5uwAA][&AgE6uwAA][&AgE7uwAA][&AgE8uwAA][&AgE9uwAA]
Medium [&AgFEuwAA][&AgFFuwAA][&AgFGuwAA][&AgFHuwAA][&AgFIuwAA][&AgFJuwAA]
Light [&AgE+uwAA][&AgE/uwAA][&AgFAuwAA][&AgFBuwAA][&AgFCuwAA][&AgFDuwAA]

Quelques screens :
Humain/Sylvaris/Norns (M) :

Léger

Intermédiaire

Lourd
Désolé pour les couleurs ^^ ce n'est pas mes screens  ::): 

Humain/Sylvaris/Norns (F): http://imgur.com/a/DvQ4f
Asuras : http://imgur.com/QM95kxS
Charrs : http://imgur.com/KteuoJ0&kiAgPJm&wa1zxQL

sources : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...scended_armor/

----------


## Maderone

Là comme ça, ça fait plutôt moche... Je sais pas si c'est les couleurs, mais voilà.

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est pas tant moche que ridicule en fait  ::huh::

----------


## Maximelene

Donjons en hard mode ?




> *Extreme dungeon running* 
> 109818_0161 Half Life 
> 109818_0167 ../.. Completed 
> 109819_0060 Complete the dungeon with the 50 percent health gambit active. 
> 109819_0061 l33t Less 
> 109819_0062 Complete the dungeon without using utility or elite skills. 
> 109822_0162 One Life to Live 
> 109822_0163 Complete the dungeon without going downed or dying. 
> 109822_0165 Man Down 
> ...





> *Halloween* 
> 109848_0989 Cobbled together from delicious candy corn. 
> 109848_0990 Candy Corn Cob[s] 
> 109850_0208 Grants you a bundle item that has 10 charges of red-, blue-, green-, and yellow-colored fireworks and a one-time finale firework that grants a 50% magic-find boost to all nearby allies. "No tricks—just treats and colors that can't be beat." 
> 109850_0209 Hallows Fortune Fireworks 
> 109850_0210 You cannot create a Hallows Fortune Fireworks Launcher right now. 
> 109850_0211 Halloween Pail 
> 109850_0236 Mini Bloody Prince Thorn[s] 
> 109850_0237 Mini Ghost Carlotta[s] 
> ...





> *Daily Activity* 
> 109850_0383 Activity: Gladiator 
> 109850_0384 Activity: Assassin 
> 109850_0387 Activity: Lunatic Inquisition





> *WvW Season 1* 
> 109850_0341 This key will unlock one WvW Season 1 Reward Chest containing rewards based on your server's performance in the previous season. WvW Season Reward Chests are awarded at the end of a WvW season to all players who achieved the meta-achievement for the season. 
> 109850_0342 WvW Season 1 Reward Chest Key 
> 109850_0343 WvW Season 1 Participation Bag 
> 109850_0344 WvW Season 1 Achievement Chest 
> 109850_0345 Contains rewards based on your world's performance in the previous WvW Season. Requires a WvW Season 1 Reward Chest Key to unlock 
> 109850_0346 WvW Season 01 Reward Chest (Locked) 
> 109850_0368 Here are your spoils for placing first in your League in WvW Season 1.


Et quelques autres succès WvW, peut-être exclusifs à la saison 1 :




> 109824_0991 Big Spender
> 109826_0898 Spend %num2% Badge[s] of Honor.
> 109826_0249 %num1%/%num2% Badge[s] of Honor Spent
> 109828_0719 Master of Ruins
> 109828_0722 %num1%/%num2% Ruin[s] Captured
> 109829_0592 Capture %num2% ruin[s].
> 109840_1013 The Order of the White Lotus
> 109840_1014 Order of the White Lotus
> 109840_1015 Defeat a member of ArenaNet staff or someone who has defeated a member of the team.
> ...




Note personnelle :




> Complete the dungeon without using utility or elite skills.


Hunter Ranger weapon achievement !

----------


## Tygra

> 109850_0237 Mini Ghost Carlotta[s]


Carlotta ?

----------


## Maderone

Ha donjon Hard Mode ! Le truc qui me fera surement rejouer régulièrement ! 
Ça s'annonce intéressant. La moitié de la vie, 4 joueurs, sans mourir  ::o:  !!

----------


## Maximelene

Faire les trois en même temps !!!

----------


## Nessou

C'est génial si ça peut augmenter la récompense finale d'un donjon.  ::P:

----------


## Ragiel

> 109840_1014 Order of the White Lotus
> 109840_1015 Defeat a member of ArenaNet staff or someone who has defeated a member of the team.





> 109848_0818 High-Value Target
> 109848_0819 Defeat an ArenaNet developer in WvW, or someone else who has this achievement, during Season 1.


Wtf  ::huh::

----------


## Maderone

J'y crois moyen... Fin peut être qu'il y'aura une petite récompense mais je vois rien de significatif. Parce que la communauté se jetterait plus que jamais dans la recherche d'exploit en tout genre. Et vu à la vitesse où ils fixent les exploits des donjons, ça serait con de leur part... 
Donc effectivement on peut s'attendre à une bonne récompense  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Wtf


J'aime bien le principe. Ça va s'étendre lentement, et être totalement aléatoire, mais c'est drôle.  ::P:

----------


## Karnus

> 109818_0161 half life


(1+0+9+8+1+8)/(1+6+1)=3 (en arrondissant)

half-life 3 announced !

----------


## Nessou

Dans half life 3, freeman va affronter le lupicus, c'est pourtant logique.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah obligé, vu qu'il peut plus le skip  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

:haha:

----------


## Tynril

Comment vont faire les serveurs européens pour tuer un dev d'ANet par contre ? >.>

----------


## Maximelene

Ah, pas con comme question.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ils vont ou ils veulent les devs je pense.

----------


## Tynril

Ouais mais leurs comptes perso sont à priori plutôt côté NA, vu la latence de fou de la connexion transatlantique... Y'aura surement des events ou des trucs du style dans ce cas.

Et qui sait, peut-être que le meurtre de canards donnera aussi cet achievement  ::ninja::

----------


## Karnus

Je doute que leurs comptes perso soient tag 'dev anet', ils doivent avoir des comptes corporate dédiés. Et puis si ils laggent comme des porcs chez nous ça leur fera une excuse pour mal jouer.

----------


## Zepolak

Gros gros leak sur cette page  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Carlotta ?


Réponse idiote : ce n'est pas le nom de l'araignée de la ranger qu'on rencontre dans Guild Wars 1, dans la base de la Lame Brillante cachée dans la jungle de Maaguma ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Si  ::):

----------


## Tygra

Ben ouais mais ma réponse était vachement mieux ! Sauf que personne en a rien eu à foutre  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Normal, c'était nul !

----------


## Maximelene

> Normal, c'était nul !


+1.

----------


## Tygra

> Maderone





> Maximelene


Ma-gique !  ::wub::

----------


## Maderone

De quoi ?  ::huh::

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a rien à comprendre, on est magiques, s'tout.  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ma(riage pour tous)gique  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ça suffit la jalousie Slurp, t'as déjà ton mec, TOI !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ça suffit la jalousie Slurp, t'as déjà ton mec, TOI !


 :^_^:  
'foiré  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Les succès liés à la saison 1 du McM ont été mis sur le wiki : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/WvW_...chievements%29

----------


## Maximelene

D'après SacrX, qui a de bonnes sources internes quand même :




> EB Jumping puzzle will now be a new map that you can queue from anywhere. At the start of the puzzle there will be a huge colosseum like area for GvGs with no orb buff


On pourra accéder au puzzle des Champs éternels depuis n'importe où, et à l'entrée de celui-ci se trouvera un semblant de colisée permettant aux joueurs de s'organiser des GvG.

Pas de date prévue, c'est du "prévu", pas plus.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'adore les réactions sceptiques sur Reddit (Meiko a linké ceci dans le sujet Barbarian).
Ce serait quand même bien hein !  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

> J'adore les réactions sceptiques sur Reddit (Meiko a linké ceci dans le sujet Barbarian).


C'est pas vraiment que les gens sont sceptiques : c'est qu'ils pensent que SacrX est un gros con imbu de sa personne.

----------


## Maximelene

Ce qui est vrai.

----------


## Tygra

Oui.
Et si on rajoute les seaux de merde qu'il a déversé sur Vizu, ça donne une bonne raison d'aller faire du McM pour le faire mentir une fois de plus !

----------


## Maderone

C'est quoi un sceau de merde ? C'est un sceau vraiment pas beau ?

----------


## olih

> C'est quoi un sceau de merde ? C'est un sceau vraiment pas beau ?


C'est la marque qu'on trouve sur les seaux de merde  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est quoi un sceau de merde ? C'est un sceau vraiment pas beau ?


C'est la future nouvelle compétence du nécromancien, lié à sa spécialisation Scatophilie.

----------


## Tygra

:Emo: 

Il a lancé des paroles en mode prophécies sur le fait que Vizu ne gagnerait plus jamais, il a probablement utilisé un sceau pour rendre le truc plus RP !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Il a edité, le salaud !

----------


## Wizi

L'information concernant l'ajout d'une arène "GvG" dans le jumping puzzle est confirmée par Devon Carver : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-large-battles

Comme d'habitude, ils donnent pas de date de sortie, sortira quand ça sera prêt.

----------


## Maximelene

*Extracteur d'upgrade !*



> Upgrade Extractor
> Separates one slotted upgrade from one item.
> Warning: The item will be bound to this character after extraction.


*Tenue de bourreau !*



> Seasonal. For sale only during the Halloween season. Costume yourself as a fearsome executioner in these town clothes as long as you're not in combat. Comes with a hat and uniform that hide all other slots, plus a toy greataxe with five role-playing costume brawl skills.


*Casque loufoque !*



> This extremely silly helmet skin has no stats of its own and can be applied once to replace the appearance of another helm of any weight class. This skin can be converted for PvP use.


*Casques... sacs en papier...*



> Can't fight your way out of a paper bag? Get all four paper helmet skins for a bargain price! Happy, Sad, Angry, and Blushing paper helmet skins can be applied once to replace the appearance of another helm of any weight class or converted for PvP use.


*Tenue du Prince en tenue de ville (3s après que Lee Tchii dise "je veux sa robe")*



> Contains three pieces of town clothes making up the Bloody Prince's outfit. Town clothes cannot be worn in combat.

----------


## Maximelene

29 octobre : KRAITS !

L'image du prochain patch : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!


Une nouvelle texture apparue dans les fichiers : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!


Un concept art nommé "Krait Obelisk" : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!


Une ombre au dessus du lac : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!


Du bois sous l'eau :myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!


Se rendre aux Collines de Kesse, et tomber sur Marjory, Kasmeer et quelques autres PNJ discutant d'un "mur invisible" autour des kraits : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!


Constater que de nombreux arbres ont été rasés : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!


Constater que les ruines du village proche ont été encore plus dépouillées qu'auparavant : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!


Constater que le contenu permettant de compléter le coeur le plus proche, ainsi que le panorama, ont été déplacés : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!

Cette citation : myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!



> Religion is at the heart of krait society, and in turn, *the obelisks are at the heart of krait religion*. The obelisks are rare, eerily smooth stones made from a unique material found on the ocean floor. According to the Oratuss, the priesthood of the krait, *the obelisks mark the sites of the "ascension" of ancient krait prophets to some higher realm*, but land-based scholars speculate that they are simply ancient krait monuments whose purpose have been long-forgotten due to the oral nature of the krait's religious texts.
> 
> Krait doctrine fortells the return of the obelisks' prophets, bringing with them *massive armies to flood the surface of the world and destroy other species*. It is to these prophets that the krait sacrifice their slaves, believing that they will serve the prophets as they expand their otherworldly armies. The krait regularly use magical and mathematical means to attempt to predict the time of the prophets' return, but have yet to be successful.


Myyyyystéééérieuuuuuux !!!

Anecdote : le bâton pouvant être obtenu avec des tickets du Lion Noir pendant Halloween est buggué en espagnol : plutôt que d'afficher son nom, il affiche "Encuentra a Marjory y Kasmeer al sur del Fuerte Salma en las Colinas Kessex", qu'on peut traduire par "Trouvez Marjory et Kasmeer au sud de Fort salma dans les Collines de Kesse". Original comme nom d'arme...

----------


## Vroum

Du coup on sait où sont passés les kraits des maps rvr.  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Update du système de combat aquatique ? 
Rêvons, un court instant. Oh puis merde, en fait ça sert à rien.

----------


## Maximelene

Si c'est un patch aquatique, je boycotte le jeu pendant 2 semaines.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah, ça pourrait être pas mal d'avoir une refonte complète. J'avais bien aimé l'idée du placement en 3 dimensions avant de me rendre compte que les combats aquatiques, c'est vraiment de la merde.

Si ils trouvent le moyen de rendre ça sympa (comment ? aucune idée  ::ninja:: ), ça peut être marrant. Sans compter que le PJ étherlames pourrait être beaucoup plus simple si Gendarran est sous la flotte  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Nessou

Des respirateurs aquatiques exotiques et élevés !

----------


## Tygra

Et des skins de nageoires dorsales please, parce que j'ai pas assez de choix pour mon objet de dos. 

._.

----------


## NayeDjel

> 


Hum, sur ces screenshots ca ressemble plus à un truc Sylvari que Krait  ::o: 
Y'a des racines dans tous les sens alors que les Kraits utilisent des bouts de bois récupérés sur des épaves ou autre.

Encore un coups de Scarlett ?

----------


## Tynril

Scarlett devient une prophétesse krait et est élevée au rang de divinité par l’érection d'un obélisque !  ::wub::

----------


## Karnus

Pas grand chose de plus que le post de Maximilene sur les kraits mais il y a du personnel Anet qui tease sur le forum : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...o-Kessex-Hills

----------


## Ptit gras

L'obélisque, l'ascension, les kraits qui ressemblent étrangement aux oubliés de gw1 (remember prophecies ?)...Enfin la réponse ?  ::'(:

----------


## NayeDjel

> L'obélisque, l'ascension, les kraits qui ressemblent étrangement aux oubliés de gw1 (remember prophecies ?)...Enfin la réponse ?


Sur le wiki :



> Though there are other serpentine races, such as the krait and naga, the forgotten are said to come from the Mists, and are not related to the naga. *Their relation, if any, to the krait is unknown.*


Que de mystères :D et bah mine de rien je trouve que niveau narration c'est ce qu'on a vu de mieux dans le jeu jusqu'ici  ::): 
(Pas trop dur de faire mieux en même temps  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Tygra

> L'obélisque, l'ascension, les kraits qui ressemblent étrangement aux oubliés de gw1 (remember prophecies ?)...Enfin la réponse ?


Trop bon, pas possib'  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Myyyyst... okay, j'arrête.



C'est apparemment assez plat, et ça fait presque 2 fois la taille de Sud-Soleil. Ça pourrait être "l'extension" du sanctuaire d'obsidienne (le puzzle jump de CBE), ou... autre chose.

Notez aussi que l'étrange map qui était dans les textures des cartes WvW depuis mars n'y est plus.

----------


## Maximelene

Prochain patch : Scarlet. Vous l'auriez pas deviné, hein ?!



Des armes "spéciales" :



> *Marjory's Axe* 
> Marjory Delaqua inherited this axe from Mendel, a boy she failed to protect.
> Code d'aperçu : [&AgF1vwAA]
> 
> *Marjory's Dagger* 
> Marjory Delaqua promised Mendel she'd protect this dagger, though she couldn't protect him. 
> Code d'aperçu : [&AgF4vwAA]
> 
> *Kasmeer's Staff* 
> ...


Teintures spéciales :



> *Toxic Dye Kit[s]* 
> Double-click to gain one random toxic-inspired color. Includes a chance at 1 of 6 exclusive colors. 
> Cobolt 
> Violite 
> Limonite 
> Cyanide 
> Vincent 
> Blacklight


Un mini :



> Mini Toxic Nimross


Des skins, notamment d'une armure et, attention, révolution, d'une *pièce de dos* :



> *Gasmask* 
> Double-click to apply this look to any other helmet. 
> Code d'aperçu : [&AgH9vgAA] (Psycho Mantis !!!)
> 
> Air Purifier 
> Gasmask Skin[s] 
> Air-Filtration-Device Skin[s] 
> Toxic Spore[s] 
> Double-click to imbue another back-slot item's stats into this appearance (one-time ability). 
> ...


Une nouvelle rune :



> *Superior Rune[s] of Antitoxin* 
> Recipe[s]: Superior Rune of Antitoxin
> +28 Condition Damage 
> -4 condition duration applied to you. 
> +55 Condition Damage 
> -8 condition duration applied to you. 
> +100 Condition Damage 
> -12 condition duration applied to you. Gain 5 stacks of might for 10 seconds on incoming poison or torment (20s cooldown)


Et un cachet :



> *Superior Sigil[s] of Torment* 
> 30 chance on critical to trigger AoE torment for 8 seconds.(Cooldown: 7 Seconds)


De nouveaux consommables, aussi :



> Toxic Sharpening Stone[s] 
> Toxic Maintenance Oil[s] 
>  Toxic Focusing Crystal[s] 
> 
> *Bowl[s] of Marjory's Experimental Chili* 
> +50 Power +50 Condition Damage Gain Might when Using a Heal Skill +10 Experience from Kills


Nouvelle hache illimitée :



> Dreamcleaver Logging Axe


L'extracteur d'upgrade :



> *Upgrade Extractor* 
> Extract 
> Separates one upgrade component from one item. 
> Warning: The item will be bound to this character after extraction.


Un boost pour farmeurs :



> *Gathering Booster[s]* 
> Gain 10 seconds of swiftness when gathering. 33 chance at extra resources when gathering.


Apparemment, une option permettant de faire en sorte que certains rangs de guilde ne puissent pas afficher le tag :



> Members in this rank receive the guild tag next to their names in game.


Et la possibilité d'instaurer une "taxe de guilde" :



> Anytime players loot coins, 5%% is deposited into the guild stash. (Requires Architecture - Guild Stash)


Une fonction /random FFS !!!



> %str1% rolls %num1% on a %num2%-sided die.


La possibilité de créer des groupes fermés, dans lesquels on peut inviter, mais auxquels on ne peut pas envoyer de demande pour rejoindre :



> Closed parties only allow members that the leader has invited to join. The leader will never receive a request to join this party, and it will not show in the party search.


Et ça : soit ça implique une zone où on ne peut pas rentrer à 5 (bouh !!!), soit ça implique une zone où on peut rentrer à plus de 5 (yay !!!) :



> Your party has too many players to travel there. Do you wish to leave your party and travel separately?


Et (putain, enfin !) un aliasing qui ne crée pas du flou de merde :



> Use low-quality morphological antialiasing. Removes jagged edges without losing detail in textures. 
> Use medium-quality morphological antialiasing. Enables predicated thresholding for additional texture fidelity. 
> Use high-quality morphological antialiasing. Enables temporal supersampling for highest quality visuals. 
> Force 16x anisotropic filtering across all textures. Gives highest-quality texture appearance at oblique angles.


Et des écrans de chargement (le troisième est superbe, même si Kasmeer ressemble à une vieille droguée) :

----------


## NayeDjel

> *Superior Rune[s] of Antitoxin* 
> Recipe[s]: Superior Rune of Antitoxin
> +28 Condition Damage 
> -4 condition duration applied to you. 
> +55 Condition Damage 
> -8 condition duration applied to you. 
> +100 Condition Damage 
> -12 condition duration applied to you. Gain 5 stacks of might for 10 seconds on incoming poison or torment (20s cooldown)


Totalement OP en necro  ::o: 

Sinon ouai ca confirme ce que je disais y'a pas si longtemps, scénario ultra prévisible :/

----------


## Maderone

En même temps tu prends pas grand risque à annoncer ce genre de truc hein.

----------


## NayeDjel

> En même temps tu prends pas grand risque à annoncer ce genre de truc hein.


 ::rolleyes:: 

En fait en le disant j'esperais sérieusement me tromper et que Anet fasse quelquechose de surprenant ::|:

----------


## Korbeil

Need le baton !§!

----------


## Maximelene

Le 26 Novembre : Fractales !

----------


## Maximelene

Nouveau patch = datamining !

Des fragments pour avoir des légendaires en sPvP



> *Shard[s] of Legend*
> Turn in these shards to purchase legendary PvP weapons and other rare items.
> 
> [&AgEgwAAA]
> [&AgEhwAAA]
> [&AgEiwAAA]
> [&AgEjwAAA]
> [&AgEkwAAA]
> [&AgElwAAA]
> ...


Des coffres rouillés. Je sens venir le truc merdique.



> *Rusty Black Lion Chest*
> This chest has seen better days... It needs some work before you can even attempt to unlock it.
> Your unlock is being processed... Please wait.


Trois nouveaux finishers



> *Ascalonian-Leader Finisher*
> A ghostly captain commands a phantom army to trample your opponents with this finishing move in PvP and WvW.
> 
> *Cute-Quaggan Finisher*
> A pink quaggan delivers fatal cuteness from atop a geyser of water with this finishing move in PvP and WvW.
> 
> *Skritt-Scavenger Finisher*
> A skritt thief rifles through your opponent's pockets with this finishing move in PvP and WvW.


Joyau céleste !



> Celestial Jewel[s]


Un effet de bouffe spécial.



> Any food eaten while the primer is active will have the same remaining time as the primer, rounded up to the next hour. The metabolic primer does not stack.


Monocle !



> Viper's Monocle[s]


Recherche !



> Search Trading Post
> Search Gem Store


Des kits d'armures



> [&AgEWwAAA] Tyrian Scholar's Kit (level 20) 
> [&AgEXwAAA] Tyrian Scholar's Kit (level 40) 
> [&AgEYwAAA] Tyrian Scholar's Kit (level 60) 
> [&AgEZwAAA] Tyrian Adventurer's Kit (level 20) 
> [&AgEawAAA] Tyrian Adventurer's Kit (level 40) 
> [&AgEbwAAA] Tyrian Adventurer's Kit (level 60) 
> [&AgEcwAAA] Tyrian Soldier's Kit (level 20) 
> [&AgEdwAAA] Tyrian Soldier's Kit (level 40)


Objets divers et variés.



> [&AgHvvwAA] Molten Iron Scrap 
> [&AgHwvwAA] Aetherblade Data 
> [&AgHxvwAA] Watchwork Core 
> [&AgHyvwAA] Dried Toxic Spore 
> [&AgHzvwAA] Sturdy Stick 
> [&AgH0vwAA] Dry Roots 
> [&AgH1vwAA] Makeshift Torch Handle 
> [&AgH2vwAA] Oil-Soaked Roots 
> [&AgH3vwAA] Makeshift Torch


Et c'est parti pour la chasse aux précurseurs !



> [&AgGSvwAA] My Journal: Seeking Frostfang 
> [&AgGTvwAA] My Journal: Seeking Kudzu 
> [&AgGUvwAA] My Journal: Seeking the Lover 
> [&AgGVvwAA] My Journal: Seeking Spark 
> [&AgGWvwAA] My Journal: Seeking Bard 
> [&AgGXvwAA] My Journal: Seeking Dawn 
> [&AgGYvwAA] My Journal: Seeking Dusk 
> [&AgGZvwAA] My Journal: Seeking Colossus 
> [&AgGavwAA] My Journal: Seeking Carcharias 
> ...


Begin the journey !



> [&AgG7vwAA]
> [&AgG8vwAA]
> [&AgG9vwAA]
> [&AgG+vwAA]
> [&AgG/vwAA]
> [&AgHAvwAA]
> [&AgHBvwAA]
> [&AgHCvwAA]
> [&AgHDvwAA]
> ...

----------


## purEcontact

Need pour ma nécro !  ::o:

----------


## Vroum

Le finisher quaggan va devenir un must pour l'humiliation de son adversaire.  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

> Des coffres rouillés. Je sens venir le truc merdique.


Tiens, un peu comme TF2 avec ses coffres spéciaux pour du caca encore plus coulant  ::o: 

Sauf que sur TF2, on pouvait au moins vendre les clés, elles servaient à quelque chose ...

----------


## Maximelene

Après deux patchs notes leakés qui se sont confirmés, en voilà un troisième sans doute moins fiable, puisqu'il ne contient que des trucs déjà dataminés, et aucune surprise.

*EDIT :* voilà, c'est bien un fake.




> NEW FEATURES AND CONTENT
> Changes to Crafting
> •     Armorsmith, Tailor, and Leatherworking can now be leveled to a rating of 500.
> •     Ascended material refinement recipes are unlocked at a rating of 450 to craft.
> •     Ascended insignia recipes are available for purchase at all master craftsmen and require a rating of 500 to craft.
> •     Ascended armor recipes are available for purchase at all master craftsmen and laurel vendors and require a rating of 500 to craft.
> •     Crafting discoveries for exotic armor have been reset to allow for rediscovery that gives bonus experience and facilitates leveling to a rating of 500.
> •     The collection in the bank that holds ascended crafting materials has been expanded to hold new materials.
> 
> ...

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'était que du fake ?

----------


## Maximelene

Rien de sûr, mais rien dans ce patch n'a été annoncé dans la preview d'hier, donc c'est probablement un fake, oui.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je m'étais pas exprimé sur ça, mais pour moi c'était évident que ça serait un patch "après saison 1" puisqu'ils ont dit ne pas vouloir toucher à l'équilibre pendant ces 7 semaines.

----------


## Maximelene

Quand ils disaient ne pas vouloir toucher à l'équilibre, ça concernait spécifiquement l'équilibrage des compétences et aptitudes, donc ça n'aurait pas été particulièrement étonnant. J'aurais même parié dessus, voir les armures arriver en même temps que les nouvelles fractales aurait été logique à mon avis.

----------


## Maderone

Une armure Wupwup  :Bave:

----------


## Ptit gras

Preums  :Bave:

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## revanwolf

Enfin les familiers seront utiles

...ou pas

----------


## Maderone

Je prédis un petit 800 gemmes à la boutique !

----------


## Maximelene

Je prédis que mon quaggan rose va péter la gueule de ton Logan.

----------


## Maderone

Chacalope attaque coup de korn !
C'est super efficace !
Quaggan est empalé. 
Quaggan est k.o.

----------


## Hasunay

> Je prédis un petit 800 gemmes à la boutique !


Si c'est le cas j'appel à une grève général et à une manifestation sans précédent !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les mini-pets ne sont pas des pokémons  :Emo:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je prédis un petit 800 gemmes à la boutique !


Je prédis pire que ça.
Je prédis le consommable à 100 gemmes à usage unique.

----------


## Maximelene

> Les mini-pets ne sont pas des pokémons


Bien sûr que si !  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Chacalope attaque coup de korn


 ::huh:: 




 ::huh::

----------


## Bartinoob

/summon liadri

'kthxbye.

----------


## Maximelene

Paie ta nouvelle légendaire (nommée Raven Staff), bitch !




Paie tes objets bizarres, bitch !


Paie ton bikini, bitch !

PS : boobs.

----------


## Bartinoob

Un légendaire qui ressemble à un légendaire  ::o: 

Voilà qui me motiverait à craft un baton, plutôt que cette infâme gloubiboulga arc-en-ciel.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Comme si faire UN bâton n'était pas déjà assez difficile  :Emo:

----------


## gnouman

A coter de chez moi il y a une forêt, si tu veux je t'en vois plein de bâton de toutes les tailles et de toutes les formes.  ::trollface::

----------


## mikelion

> A coter de chez moi il y a une forêt, si tu veux je t'en vois plein de bâton de toutes les tailles et de toutes les formes.


Ce n'est pas si facile, il faut une autorisation de la commune pour pouvoir tailler les arbres. De plus si la forêt est en zone protégée, tu n'as même pas le droit de ramasser les brindilles.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Du data-mining issu de la béta rien que ça, y'a vraiment des malins  ::o: .
Après je trouve les items un chouilla..chelou oO.

----------


## Korbeil

non mais c'est une branche hein

c'juste qu'on aura un event "replanté des arbres pour remettre en place les forêts !" forcément, les nagas ont tout détruits  ::(:

----------


## meiKo

Bon c'est pas du 100% sûr mais des nouveaux sorts de soin sont présents sur http://www.gw2db.com/
Les sorts sont niveau 1 donc n'essayez pas peur en voyant les valeurs présentes!

*Elem : Arcane Brilliance* (25s)
Arcane. Frappe la zone cible (1200) : frappe les ennemis avec des dégâts critiques et vous soigne. L'efficacité du soin est augmentée en fonction du nombre de cible touchée.

*Guerrier : Defiant Stance* (35s)
Pose de combat. Absorbe tous les dégâts reçus pendant un court instant (3s).
_Toutes les attaques reçues vous soignent._

*Rôdeur : Water Spirit* (20s)
Esprit. Invoque un esprit de l'eau qui octroie aux alliés 70% de chance de se soigner lors d'une attaque.
* > Aqua Surge* (25s)
Vous soignez et votre esprit de l'eau soigne les alliés proches (360)

*Nécro : Signet of Vampirism* (20s)
Passif : Siphonne la vie des ennemis qui vous frappent.
Actif : Marque un ennemi (1200). Les joueurs alliés voleront la vie de cet ennemi.

*Gardien : Litany of Wrath* (30s)
Méditation. Vous soigne. Pendant une brève période, vous vous soignez chaque fois que vous frappez un ennemi, basée en fonction des dégâts infligés. (5s)

*Voleur : Skelk Venom* (45s)
Venin. Vos 5 prochaines attaques vous soignent. (30s)

*Ingénieur : A.E.D.* (40s)
Gadget. Active votre AED : permet au système de vous guérir après une brève période de temps. Si votre santé descend en dessous de 1%, vous êtes soigné massivement et votre DEA est activé. (4s)
_En gros ça soigne normalement au bout de 4s mais si, pendant les 4s, votre vie descend en dessous de 1% (vous pouvez pas mourir) ça vous soigne plus et le buff est enlevé_

*Envout : Signet of the Ether* (25s)
Passif : Vous soigne en fonction du nombre d'illusions sous votre contrôle.
Actif : Vous soigne et reset tous les cd des skills Fantasme

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a des mécaniques sympa.

Sauf pour le voleur et l'envoûteur, ou c'est assez basique, et pour le rôdeur, qui se paie un énième esprit. J'aime pas les esprits.  ::(:

----------


## NayeDjel

Bon, je vais le faire avant que Bartinoob ne le fasse  ::ninja:: 




> *Envout : Signet of the Ether* (25s)
> Passif : Vous soigne en fonction du nombre d'illusions sous votre contrôle.
> Actif : Vous soigne et reset tous les cd des skills Fantasme
> 
> *Guerrier : Defiant Stance* (35s)Pose de combat. Absorbe tous les dégâts reçus pendant un court instant (3s).
> _Toutes les attaques reçues vous soignent._
> 
> *Gardien : Litany of Wrath* (30s)
> Méditation. Vous soigne. Pendant une brève période, vous vous soignez  chaque fois que vous frappez un ennemi, basée en fonction des dégâts  infligés. (5s)


En Zerk  :Bave: 

Bref, sinon c'est bien de rajouter de nouvelles compétences mais ils feraient pas mieux de refaire les skills raciaux totalement inutiles (élites ou non) ?

----------


## Maximelene

Les skills raciaux sont volontairement inutiles. Ils ne veulent pas que ces compétences déterminent le choix de la race, comme ça pouvait le faire sur WoW, par exemple, et ils ne les referont pas (ils l'ont clairement dit).

----------


## Deblazkez

> Les skills raciaux sont volontairement inutiles. Ils ne veulent pas que ces compétences déterminent le choix de la race, comme ça pouvait le faire sur WoW, par exemple, et ils ne les referont pas (ils l'ont clairement dit).


Genre le surplus de mort vivant en pvp grâce à la volonté des réprouvés, c'est ça?!?   ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Par exemple. Ou la masse de prêtres nains en PvE pour... je sais plus ce que c'était exactement.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Par exemple. Ou la masse de prêtres nains en PvE pour... je sais plus ce que c'était exactement.


Peau de pierre il me semble.

Edit: en plus un prêtre nain, qu'elle horreur, dans le genre on chie sur le lore c'est pas mal. Un maitre des runes ou un truc dans le style là c'était bon.

----------


## NayeDjel

Comment on peut faire qqch de volontairement inutile ? Ils devaient bien avoir une idée en tête quand ils ont fait ces skills.

Et clairement au début, j'avais choisi asura parce que je me disais : "Tiens ca va être trop cool, je pourrais utiliser des golems etc".
Effectivement, on a des golems, qui restent 40sec et qui meurent en deux hits avec un CD horrible  ::(: 
Pareil pour les transformations des Norns, ... ca aurait pu être bien...

C'est même plus de l'inutilité à ce stade, ils ne sont même pas drôles à lancer  ::(: . 
Faut pas qu'ils soient complètement fumés mais au moins viable quoi  ::(: 

Je trouve pas ça abérrant de choisir son personnage en fonction de la spécificité de la race, pas seulement d'un point de vue RP.

----------


## Maximelene

C'était pas plutôt forme de pierre ?

Ça commence à dater. En plus j'ai très peu joué nain.




> Comment on peut faire qqch de volontairement inutile ? Ils devaient bien avoir une idée en tête quand ils ont fait ces skills.


Oui, un truc fun et rafraichissant, à défaut d'être efficace. Les transformations des Norn y parviennent bien, et sont assez cool, à défaut d'être utiles.

----------


## Vroum

En pve aussi, le prêtre nain était vachement demandé dans les débuts des raids.

----------


## Maximelene

> En pve aussi, le prêtre nain était vachement demandé dans les débuts des raids.


C'est exactement ce que je dis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Deblazkez

> Comment on peut faire qqch de volontairement inutile ? Ils devaient bien avoir une idée en tête quand ils ont fait ces skills.
> 
> Et clairement au début, j'avais choisi asura parce que je me disais : "Tiens ca va être trop cool, je pourrais utiliser des golems etc".
> Effectivement, on a des golems, qui restent 40sec et qui meurent en deux hits avec un CD horrible 
> Pareil pour les transformations des Norns, ... ca aurait pu être bien...
> 
> C'est même plus de l'inutilité à ce stade, ils ne sont même pas drôles à lancer


Il est très difficile de faire des skills raciaux différent tout en faisant en sorte qu'il n'aient que peu d'incidence sur le pvp, ou tu moins du moins qu'il ne déséquilibre pas trop les choses.. Je pense qu'au bout de 6 mois d'arrachage de cheveux, ils ont fait des trucs "rigolos" et puis basta.

----------


## Vroum

> C'est exactement ce que je dis.


Réseau de merde et trop de gens qui postent => grillage intégral.  :tired:

----------


## NayeDjel

Ces skills ne sont de toutes facons pas disponibles en PvP  ::|:

----------


## Maximelene

> Ces skills ne sont de toutes facons pas disponibles en PvP


Y'a pas besoin de PvP pour que les gens regardent l'équilibrage. Si un Charr est 1% plus puissant que les autres races, les gens feront un Charr juste pour ça, plutôt que de choisir leur race par préférence. Anet a voulu éviter ça, en faisant des trucs à thème, potentiellement funs, plutôt que des trucs pouvant influer sur l'équilibre du jeu. Et ils ne comptent pas revenir dessus.

Et moi je trouve ça bien.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Ces skills ne sont de toutes facons pas disponibles en PvP


Pour ça que j'ai parlé aussi d'équilibrage   ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

> Y'a pas besoin de PvP pour que les gens regardent l'équilibrage. Si un Charr est 1% plus puissant que les autres races, les gens feront un Charr juste pour ça, plutôt que de choisir leur race par préférence. Anet a voulu éviter ça, en faisant des trucs à thème, potentiellement funs, plutôt que des trucs pouvant influer sur l'équilibre du jeu. Et ils ne comptent pas revenir dessus.
> 
> Et moi je trouve ça bien.





> Sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec Maxi.
> 
> Sur le principe, je n'aime pas être d'accord avec Pure, je vais donc encourager le up des compétences raciales.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Envoyé par Maximelene
> 
> 
> Y'a pas besoin de PvP pour que les gens regardent l'équilibrage. Si un Charr est 1% plus puissant que les autres races, les gens feront un Charr juste pour ça, plutôt que de choisir leur race par préférence. Anet a voulu éviter ça, en faisant des trucs à thème, potentiellement funs, plutôt que des trucs pouvant influer sur l'équilibre du jeu. Et ils ne comptent pas revenir dessus.
> 
> Et moi je trouve ça bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure, tellement chiant qu'il n'est même pas d'accord avec lui-même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bon je ne sais pas si c'est vrai pour ces nouvelles compétences de soin, mais très déçu par celle du voleur... Le heal a intérêt à être monstrueux parce qu'une esquive de l'adversaire et il part dans le vent. Niveau 1, un heal de 20, ça donne quoi à 80 :/ ?
Par contre ça va rendre encore plus intéressante la spé partage de venin, et ça c'est bon ! Mais je me demande ce que ça va donner si on a pas un build spé venin. 
Pff, j'espère que c'est un fake. 

Sinon c'est plutôt intéressant mais ça dépend en fait beaucoup de l'adversaire. Ca à l'air contrable si on fait un peu attention. Et ça me ferait chier de perdre mon heal à 30 sec de cd, tout ça parce que le mec a esquivé au bon moment.

----------


## purEcontact

> *Ingénieur : A.E.D.* (40s)
> Gadget. Active votre AED : permet au système de vous guérir après une brève période de temps. Si votre santé descend en dessous de 1%, vous êtes soigné massivement et votre DEA est activé. (4s)
> _En gros ça soigne normalement au bout de 4s mais si, pendant les 4s, votre vie descend en dessous de 1% (vous pouvez pas mourir) ça vous soigne plus et le buff est enlevé_


Y'a que moi qui trouve ce soin complètement péter ?
Toutes les 40 secondes (surement moins avec réduction), tu es immortel pendant 4 secondes.

----------


## meiKo

> Y'a que moi qui trouve ce soin complètement péter ?
> Toutes les 40 secondes (surement moins avec réduction), tu es immortel pendant 4 secondes.


Ben ça remplace ton soin... et on ne sait pas de combien ça te heal... pendant 36s tu n'es pas immortel ^^
Sinon tu prends celui du guerrier et tu es immortel (sauf condi) pendant 3s toutes les 35s secondes aussi.

----------


## Maximelene

> Y'a que moi qui trouve ce soin complètement péter ?
> Toutes les 40 secondes (surement moins avec réduction), tu es immortel pendant 4 secondes.


S'il te rend 3% de ta vie en temps normal, et même si le soin "assurance" est massif, c'est aussi un gros risque à prendre.

J'aime beaucoup l'idée en tout cas, c'est original, et ça implique un minimum de réflexion. Je voudrais plus de trucs de ce genre !  ::):

----------


## Deblazkez

Moi aussi j'aime bien, c'est vraiment dans le style de l'ingé avec ce gros facteur hasard. 

Et puis je le trouve pas si pété que ça,n imaginons tu sors ton système, au bout des 4sc t'es à 3% de vie, t'as le droit à un heal normal donc 1sc à vivre ^^, alors que t'aurais sans doute claqué un sort heal classique à 25%.

----------


## Hasunay

C'est bien de mettre des sorts de soins mais ça va pas faire rester très longtemps les mecs qui commencent doucement à connaitre le jeu par cœur.

----------


## Abzaarg

C'est un bon sort contre l'agonie en fractale.

----------


## Setzer

Punaise encore un esprit moisi pour le rôdeur, du coup si on n'a pas un build orienté esprit avec les traits pour les améliorer, ben ça sert à rien -_-.

----------


## Tygra

> Punaise encore un esprit moisi pour le rôdeur, du coup si on n'a pas un build orienté esprit avec les traits pour les améliorer, ben ça sert à rien -_-.


Clair, c'est vraiment pourri, on te propose un choix de plus ! Probablement viable même que !  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Probablement viable même que !


L'expérience qu'on a des esprits tendrait vers le contraire...

----------


## Ptit gras

Les builds rôdeur zerk PvE sont pas tous (ou en grande majorité) à base d'esprit de givre ?

----------


## Hasunay

> Punaise encore un esprit moisi pour le rôdeur, du coup si on n'a pas un build orienté esprit avec les traits pour les améliorer, ben ça sert à rien -_-.


Ce n'est pas que le problème du ranger ça, un ingé spé tourelle sans les traits est complètement nul (déjà qu'avec c'est pas top ...) ; je l'ai déjà dis mais certaines classes sont beaucoup trop dépendante de leurs traits.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Ce n'est pas que le problème du ranger ça, un ingé spé tourelle sans les traits est complètement nul (déjà qu'avec c'est pas top ...) ; je l'ai déjà dis mais certaines classes sont beaucoup trop dépendante de leurs traits.


Bah si t'as pas mis de trait dans les tourelles tu joues pas spé tourelle. Tu mets des traits dans ton style de jeu, si tu te retrouve avec des tourelles fortes sans avoir mis des traits dedans, je vois pas l'intérêt des traits. C'est le principe de personnalisation et spécialisation.
Ou alors j'ai mal saisi tes propos.

----------


## Maximelene

Le problème c'est que ces compétences ne sont utiles *que* si on est spécialisé dedans. A côté de ça, les bannières du guerrier, par exemple, ne nécessitent pas de points d'aptitude pour être utiles. Et la majorité des compétences utilitaires classiques non plus.

Pourtant, certaines (esprits et tourelles) ne fonctionnent qu'en étant totalement spécialisé dessus, quitte à ne servir qu'à ça.

Il faudrait que ces compétences puissent être utiles sans avoir à se spécialiser dedans, comme toutes les autres compétences, et que la spécialisation serve à les améliorer plus qu'à les rendre fonctionnels (et encore, les esprits en PvE, même spécialisé, c'est de la merde en barre).




> Les builds rôdeur zerk PvE sont pas tous (ou en grande majorité) à base d'esprit de givre ?


La compétence est souvent incluse, si, mais pas forcément (je ne l'utilise pas, personnellement), et aucun point d'aptitude n'y est dédié, donc dire que c'est "à base" de cet esprit est très largement exagéré.

----------


## Hasunay

Merci Maxi c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire  ::):

----------


## Deblazkez

Comme ça je comprend mieux, parce que un ingé spé tourelle sans les traits, c'était bizarre.   ::P: 


Bon pour les tourelles ça me choque pas trop car je trouve qu'elles ont tendance à faire doublon avec d'autre truc, par contre le rôdeur c'est plus chiant, ce sont ses seuls sorts de soutient. 
Bon après on sait comment fonctionne un mmo, c'est a base de nerf et de up, pas facile de tout équilibrer.

----------


## Ptit gras

> La compétence est souvent incluse, si, mais pas forcément (je ne l'utilise pas, personnellement), et aucun point d'aptitude n'y est dédié, donc dire que c'est "à base" de cet esprit est très largement exagéré.


Mais du coup l'esprit qui "healerait" avec 70% chance avec le trait il pourrait pas soigner 140% du temps ?  ::P:

----------


## meiKo

Les build DPS qui utilisent l'esprit de glace prennent le trait qui augmente la vie et le taux de proc des esprits.
Pour l'esprit de l'eau le 70% c'est peut être un fail et ça sera peut être 35% aussi. Si ce n'est pas un fail il passera peut être à 100% une fois traité ce qui n'est pas mal  ::): 
Les spé esprits en sPvP vont surement apprécier en tout cas mais c'est sûr que pour le McM et certains boss en Donjon c'est même pas la peine d'y penser.

J'aimerais tellement que les esprits soit comme les minions... qu'ils suivent par défaut et qu'ils ne dépopent pas tout seul au bout de 60s. De cette façon ils seraient utilisables en PvE et en McM(Roaming/Solo) mais peut être que cela serait trop OP.

----------


## Maximelene

> Les build DPS qui utilisent l'esprit de glace prennent le trait qui augmente la vie et le taux de proc des esprits.


Et du coup, c'est 20 points d'aptitude dépensés juste pour ça.

Personnellement, avoir un trait pour demander aux esprits de se déplacer ne me gène pas particulièrement. Je pense par contre qu'ils devraient disposer d'une certaine immunité aux AoE (en restant sensibles aux attaques ciblées), pour pouvoir être utilisables en PvE, et que les aptitudes les améliorant devraient être mieux réparties (et *moins* réparties). Devoir dépenser 30 points d'aptitude pour être à peine correct en support, ce n'est pas logique.

----------


## meiKo

Pour les builds DPS en donjon c'est 10 points seulement. C'est de l'adepte! 
Même si ils mettent 15 ou 25 points dans cette branche pour bénéficier des traits mineurs.

Avec la maj du 10, avec 20 points tu pourras les faire se déplacer tout en ayant plus de vie et une chance de proc élevée.
Donc ça ne vaudra plus vraiment le coup d'y mettre 30 points hormis, peut être, pour ceux qui joue full Esprit où avec le nouvel Esprit de l'eau pour se garantir un heal.
Je trouve que le trait qui fait que les esprits lancent leur actif en mourant ne vaut pas 30 points perso.

Après c'est un des probs du Ranger (mais pas que) de devoir mettre 30 points (voir plus) pour avoir des utilitaires corrects (Pièges, Signets et Spam "Guard')

----------


## Ptit gras

Portée et nombre de personnes affectées par l'esprit ? Genre on peut le coller à 5000 à côté de la baston ou pas du tout ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, la portée est limitée, mais je me rappelle plus de la distance (moins de 1200, quasi-sûr).

----------


## meiKo

La porté du passif c'est 1000 et le nombre de personnes c'est 5. Les 5 personnes pouvant être différents à chaque tick (10s de cd) de l'esprit.

----------


## revanwolf

allez hop petit up du topic pour vous montrer le datamining du jour avec une esquisse d'un mode VIP qui nous vient des fichiers de la bêta d'edge of the mists:




Bon j’espère juste que ce n'est qu'une idée pour le 1er avril dans le cas contraire anet aura vraiment pété les plombs.

----------


## Maximelene

Mouais, faut voir comment ça sera géré, s'il s'agit d'un truc _legit_. Pas grand chose de visiblement indispensable là dedans.

En plus, l'idée d'une forme d'abonnement optionnel a très souvent été proposée par les joueurs.

----------


## Nessou

Ou alors c'est juste un truc pour les asiatiques, ils aiment bien ce genre de truc là-bas.

----------


## meiKo

> We just wanted to respond to the image that has been data-mined from the Edge of the Mists testing branch.
> This is a testing branch. We conduct internal experiments for various territories on our testing branches. This particular experiment is not being tested for the West.


Nessou a peut être vu juste  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Bravo le veau !

----------


## revanwolf

Apparemment cela sera pour le marché chinois,vu que Blade & Soul à le même système en chine.

----------


## revanwolf

Il y aurait un début de skin de remplacement pour l'armure enflammé qu'ils avait enlevé,il n'y a que la version humaine pour le moment:

----------


## Maderone

On dirait un skin d'élevé dégueux  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aime bien les skins élevés !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> J'aime bien les skins élevés *dégueux*!


 Fix'd

----------


## Maximelene

That_shaman est de retour (et moi aussi, un peu), du coup, DATAMINING !  ::lol:: 

Allez, encore un instrument :



> [&AgFTrwAA]	Musical Harp
> Get Your Own Playable Harp!
> Make any of your events truly special with the beautiful sounds of this harp.


Après Modern Warfare : Chocolate Warfare ! Bouffez du chocolat pendant les batailles de costumes !



> Chocolate warfare
> This box contains chocolates that you can eat or throw for various effects in Costume Brawl.
> Eat this delicious milk chocolate candy to return to normal size.
> Milk Chocolate Candy
> Costume Brawl. Eat a mystery chocolate to perform a random costume brawl ability.
> Mystery Chocolate
> Costume Brawl. Throw wrappers on the ground to knock down other costume brawlers.
> Scatter Used Chocolate Wrappers
> Eat a dark chocolate candy to shrink in size.
> ...


Quelques finishers.



> [&AgENwAAA]	Permanent Quaggan Finisher[s]
> [&AgEMwAAA]	Permanent Ascalonian-Leader Finisher
> [&AgERwAAA]	Permanent Skritt-Scavenger Finisher
> [&AgFPrwAA]	Permanent Dhuumstone Finisher
> [&AgFQrwAA]	Permanent Martial Finisher


Les armes de la Saint Valentin, trop choupi choupignou choupinet !



> [&AgFbrwAA]	Lovestruck Axe
> [&AgFerwAA]	Lovestruck Anlace
> [&AgFhrwAA]	Lovestruck Focus
> [&AgFkrwAA]	Lovestruck Greatsword
> [&AgFnrwAA]	Lovestruck Hammer
> [&AgFqrwAA]	Lovestruck Longbow
> [&AgFtrwAA]	Lovestruck Mace
> [&AgFwrwAA]	Lovestruck Pistol
> [&AgFzrwAA]	Lovestruck Rifle
> ...


Les bottes de points de succès (à 12 000 points, en théorie) !



> [&AgHnwgAA]	Hellfire Greaves Skin
> [&AgHxwgAA]	Radiant Greaves Skin


En développement dans le WvW :



> Account-Bound WXP
> WvW WXP is account-bound now! Load into a map with each other character to have its WXP added to your account.
> WvW Rank: __ WXP user: __ WXP char: __
> World vs. World Overflow
> World vs. World Center Map Jumping Puzzle


Oh, une nouvelle maîtrise (qui m'a l'air bien mauvaise) !



> Siege Golem Mastery
> Improve siege golem skills
> Increases the base power and precision stat bonuses of the golem you are piloting by 15
> Your golem gains 50 increased movespeed for 20 seconds after destroying a gate
> Projectiles blocked by shield skill give Golem Might
> Increases the base vitality and toughness stat bonuses of the golem you are piloting by 15
> When the golem you are piloting dies, it creates a ring of warding


Oh, encore une (spéciale carpettes) !



> Reinforcement Mastery
> Improves your ability to get back to the fight
> Improves your ability to get to the fight faster and safer
> Gain bonus experience from enemies
> Gain improved swiftness when leaving your base
> Reduces the cost of armor repairs
> Gain stealth when you leave your base
> If you have less than five supply, periodically replenish supply when leaving your base


Oh mais... une autre !  ::o: 



> Assaulter Mastery
> Gain buffs, send players back to base, and stuff from killing enemy players
> Gain buffs when killing players and send them back to their base


Encore un écran "VIP"... pour un truc qui n'était censé être que en test, voire abandonné, je ne sais plus, on en voit beaucoup :


Y'a même des icônes de grades très classes.

----------


## Ptit gras

La mastery golem sux, les autres ça peut être sympa.

----------


## meiKo

L'écran VIP c'était pour la version chinoise non?

----------


## revanwolf

yep ils sont fana de mode vip et de P2W là-bas.

----------


## Maximelene

Et un nouveau leak de patch d'équilibrage, un !

*EDIT* : cette fois, contrairement aux deux précédentes, Arena Net affirme que ce patch notes est faux.




> *Elementalist*
> *Weapon Skills*
> Gust: This skill's projectile has been modified to more reliably hit foes.
> Magnetic Aura: This skill now reduces incoming condition duration by 10% while active. Other sources of Magnetic Aura will not grant this additional effect.
> Water Trident: This skill now applies regeneration to allies in the radius.
> Dust Devil: This skill's projectile has been modified to more reliably hit foes.
> Burning Speed: This skill now evades attacks.
> Frozen Burst: This skill is now a blast finisher.
> Frost Aura: This skill now reduces incoming damage by an additional 10% while active. Other sources of Frost Aura will not grant this additional effect.
> ...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Shitstorm incoming sur le buff du gardien.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai vraiment, vraiment la flemme de traduire et mal à la tête. Y a une trad FR quelque part ?  :tired:

----------


## Tygra

La partie sur le necro semble complètement erronée ... (les marques ont déjà un radius de 180 - 240 avec le trait)

----------


## Maderone

> J'ai vraiment, vraiment la flemme de traduire et mal à la tête. Y a une trad FR quelque part ?


Une trad rapide Barti.
Voleur : Buff :D

----------


## Ptit gras

La partie nécro est correcte, la mastery ne fera plus que la partie "imblocable".
Je pense pas qu'il y ait de buff qui fasse rager, ça me paraît bien foutu globalement.
D'un point de vue McM quelques changements mineurs à prévoir, mais rien de foufou.

----------


## Nessou

> Honor VIII—Empowering Might: This trait no longer has a recharge time.


 ::O: 

 = CRIT X 5 = (Honor)  X 5 =  X 5  5  240

 X 5  5 = (Valor)  = 25*69(0.01) = 1725 (0.01) Heal

=

----------


## Ptit gras

Et le tourbilol sur la hitbox à 13 procs  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

> La partie nécro est correcte, la mastery ne fera plus que la partie "imblocable".


Non :


Je joue sans Greater Marks, qui est le VII en Death Magic, et mes radii sont déjà de 180.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben ils le passeront à 240 au pire, c'est pas très grave vu leur (in)utilité.

----------


## Maximelene

N'oubliez pas que c'est un leak de version test, il peut y avoir des erreurs de rédaction, de recopie, ou je ne sais quoi.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, bah cette fois, contrairement aux deux précédentes, Arena Net affirme que ce patch notes est faux.

----------


## Tygra

> ...

----------


## Ptit gras

Je mets la tête de Maderone à couper que la moitié va sortir sur le balance patch

----------


## Maderone

Moi je mets la tienne à couper que le balance patch va être vraiment merdique. Et que c'est pour ça que ça fear chez Anet, parce que c'est pas le leak qui va rendre les gens mad, mais la merde qu'ils vont sortir, après que les joueurs aient placé tant d'espoir dans le leak.

----------


## Nessou

En même temps ce leak est à 80% constitué de trucs déjà dits par les dévs, le reste c'est soit des erreurs soit des trucs aberrants qui seront surement pas en jeu.

----------


## BigGift

Rendre les gens Mad... quand y'en a un ça va, c'est quand y'en a plusieurs qu'on a des problèmes  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...e_of_Wrath.png = CRIT X 5 = (Honor) http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...Trait_VIII.png X 5 = http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/7/7c/Might.png X 5 http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/2/...ous_effect.png 5 http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/a/a4/Radius.png 240
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/7/7c/Might.png X 5 http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/2/...ous_effect.png 5 = (Valor) http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...x-Trait_XI.png = 25*69(0.01) = 1725 (0.01) Heal
> 
> = http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...c/Faceroll.gif
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...y_Loot_Bag.png http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...y_Loot_Bag.png http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...y_Loot_Bag.png http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...y_Loot_Bag.png http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...y_Loot_Bag.png


J'avais pas vu que tu avais posté la réflexion qui avait eu lieu sur mumble ^^

----------


## Maximelene

A venir !

L'xp de McM liée au compte :



> WXP is account bound now! Load into the game with each character to have its WXP added to your account.


Des mini-pets :



> Series 3 Miniatures! Now Available!
> Mini Panda
> Mini Llama
> Coyote
> Orrian Drake
> Arctic Crab
> Steam Orge
> Corrupted Troll
> Mini Armored Scarlet Briar




Et c'est tout.

----------


## Tygra

Le fameux that_shaman, dataminer de l'extrême a également noté que le nombre de codes objets présents en jeu vient de passer de 50 000 à ... 63 000+ !  ::o: 
Mais ces fameux 13 000 objets sont inaccessibles pour le moment a priori.

----------


## Tigermilk

13 000 nouveaux objets dans l'extension  ::):

----------


## Gwenn

Mais ?
Si y'a une extension ça sera pas avec un nouveau cédé ?
Donc quel serait l'intérêt de faire passer ça avec les MàJ avant la sortie éventuelle de l'extension ?

----------


## Tygra

Bienvenue en 2014 Gwenn.
Le CD n'existe plus.
Voilà, voilà. Pardon.
 ::trollface:: 

Non mais sinon il reste la possibilité qu'on obtienne ce développement par la Living Story.
Et sinon, sans trop m'avancer parce que je me plante peut être, c'est juste des "item codes", donc ce qui sert à linker dans le chat (?). Du coup, que tu possèdes une extension ou pas, il faut que ces codes existent pour que ton client t'envoie au bon endroit.

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais ?
> Si y'a une extension ça sera pas avec un nouveau cédé ?
> Donc quel serait l'intérêt de faire passer ça avec les MàJ avant la sortie éventuelle de l'extension ?


C'est pas comme ça que ça marche.

Déjà, à un moment, que les données soient sur ton PC ou pas, il faut que Arena Net réserve des ID d'objets dans la base de données du jeu s'ils veulent en ajouter. Ils ne peuvent pas se contenter de tout faire à l'arrache et de mettre tout au dernier moment.

Du coup, s'ils devaient sortir une extension avec 13 000 objets, ils devraient, à un moment, réserver 13 000 ID dédiées à ces objets.

Là, en l’occurrence, les ID qu'on trouve dans les fichiers "sautent" 13 000 unités. Une des raisons possibles est justement que ces ID aient été réservées pour une extension. Mais rien qui correspond à ces ID n'est en jeu, il y a juste un "trou" dans les ID, on n'a rien téléchargé (sinon, justement, on ne verrait pas de trou, puisqu'on aurait des données à cet endroit).


De plus, même s'ils sortaient une nouvelle extension, ils ne pourraient pas mettre tout le contenu sur un nouveau CD : il y aura forcément une grosse part de ce contenu qui devra être téléchargé par tous les joueurs, même ceux n'ayant pas l'extension.

Pourquoi ? Eh bien parce qu'il faut bien que tous les joueurs puissent voir les objets de l'extension, même s'ils ne peuvent pas les obtenir. Si, sous prétexte que tu n'as pas l'extension, tu n'as pas téléchargé les nouveux modèles d'armes et d'armures, tu verras tous les personnages possédant l'extension à poil. De plus, il faut que les données de tous les objets soient dans tes fichiers pour pouvoir les voir au comptoir, ou quand quelqu'un les linke sur le chat.


Bref : si une extension devait sortir, tu téléchargerais de toute façon une grosse partie des données liées, que tu décides ou non de l'acheter. C'est le but des gros patchs de contenu qui sortent peu avant les extensions dans tous les jeux en ligne (Diablo 3 la semaine dernière, par exemple, ou WoW juste avant la sortie de chaque extension) : faire télécharger à tous les joueurs le contenu commun. D'où leur taille, qui n'est pas justifiée par les changements de gameplay seuls.

----------


## Tygra

Sinon pour se rendre un peu mieux compte : il y a eu 15k item codes ajoutés depuis Halloween ... 2012.

----------


## Zepolak

> ...


Ouais ou alors les gars ont fait une connerie avec leur séquence Oracle/whatever et ils ont juste eu la flemme de faire un gros retour en arrière qui aurait été aussi sale que de laisser le trou.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

Popo, casseur d'ambiance ™

----------


## Tynril

J'avoue que se baser sur une séquence d'ID c'est un peu maigre comme base de theorycraft.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Il en faut moins que ça pour qu'une rumeur d'extension se répande  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maderone

C'est simple, tu demandes à Pure ce qu'il en pense. Tu peux être sûr qu'il arrivera l'inverse.

----------


## Gwenn

> Là, en l’occurrence, les ID qu'on trouve dans les fichiers "sautent" 13 000 unités. Une des raisons possibles est justement que ces ID aient été réservées pour une extension. Mais rien qui correspond à ces ID n'est en jeu, il y a juste un "trou" dans les ID, on n'a rien téléchargé (sinon, justement, on ne verrait pas de trou, puisqu'on aurait des données à cet endroit).


Oui ok vu comme ça je comprend ce chiffre de 13k ID.
Je pensais qu'il y avait 13k objets qui avaient déjà été implantés mais pas encore dispo.
Si c'est juste la réservation de leur numéro (voir leur nom) c'est pas si énorme.

Et je parlais de cédé pour rigoler hein je saisbien qu'on vit dans un monde moderne et que le dévédé apporte quatre mille méga-octets de plus que le cédé  ::trollface:: 




> J'avoue que se baser sur une séquence d'ID c'est un peu maigre comme base de theorycraft.


Donc c'est quoi ces 13k objets ?
Extension prochainement ou pas ? :D

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouais ou alors les gars ont fait une connerie avec leur séquence Oracle/whatever et ils ont juste eu la flemme de faire un gros retour en arrière qui aurait été aussi sale que de laisser le trou.


Moi je dis rien, j'explique juste à Gwenn en quoi ces ID seraient téléchargées même si elles faisaient partie d'une extension vendue sur un CD distinct.

Mais faut quand même avouer qu'un aussi gros trou, c'est quand même louche. Pis bon, on est sur le topic du datamining, s'il y a bien un endroit ou spéculer, c'est ici !  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Ah oui carrément  ::): 
J'ai juste pas pu m'empêcher de faire le poil à gratter, petit pêché mignon !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Merci pour les explications Maximelene  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Certain parle du retour du bazar,That_Shaman a trouvé de nouveaux modèles dans le jeu ce qui corroborai cela:













edit:quelqu’un a aussi regardé sur la console de la foreuse et troouvé une map montrant d'autres lieu bien connu,voila la dite-map:

----------


## Ptit gras

EotN  ::lol::

----------


## NayeDjel

:Bave:  Olala, il me faut absolument l'une de ces tables basses dans mon salon  :Bave:

----------


## Beanna

> Certain parle du retour du bazar,That_Shaman a trouvé de nouveaux modèles dans le jeu ce qui corroborai cela:


Les images de la dernière news de Anet sont prises dans le Bazar et le personnage illustré porte le Sac à dos du Zéphyr. Le lien avec ces images révélatrices au beau milieu d'une news sur Scarlett et la proche fin des events liés à sa petite personne laisse penser que les Morceaux de lames seront une monnaie potentielle pour ce nouvel event à venir.

----------


## Maximelene

> Les images de la dernière news de Anet sont prises dans le Bazar et le personnage illustré porte le Sac à dos du Zéphyr. Le lien avec ces images révélatrices au beau milieu d'une news sur Scarlett et la proche fin des events liés à sa petite personne laisse penser que les Morceaux de lames seront une monnaie potentielle pour ce nouvel event à venir.


Vu que la news parle du fait de simplement pouvoir réobtenir d'anciens objets d'event, cette image est plutôt là pour simplement illustrer la news avec un ancien objet d'event. Ils ont juste repris une capture datant de l'année dernière.

----------


## Beanna

En complément des leaks de textures dont a parlé Tatsu juste au-dessus ça fait quand même une grosse coïncidence.

----------


## revanwolf

> En complément des leaks de textures dont a parlé Tatsu revan juste au-dessus ça fait quand même une grosse coïncidence.


C'est mieux.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Sur GW le nouvel an chinois était un event annuel, on peut se dire que le bazar le sera aussi ? (au même titre qu'halloween et hivernel)

Sinon pour l'extension y'a un article sur mmorpg qui parle d'une extension en 2015 selon une société d'investisseurs koréen via des infos de NCSoft, beaucoup de bruits en ce moment..
... Pour pas grand chose je pense.

----------


## Maximelene

Une image rajoutée un peu trop tôt sur l'Atlas (et retirée depuis) :

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Monument aux morts ?

----------


## purEcontact

Non, annonces pôle emploi pour des métiers demandant à être surqualifié (_sauveur de la tyrie - 2 fois_) et d'être sous-payés (_604 karma_).

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Et des métiers ou t'es exploité : 9 semaines dans les brumes pour ton serveur, payé 1 exotique si t'es bon et des crottes de nez sinon.

----------


## Maximelene

10 nouveaux lieux ont été ajoutés à l'Atlas. Nos reporters ont ramené des images exclusives (attention, spoilers) !

----------


## Maximelene

> [&AgHE+gAA]	Engagement Ring


*Lee Tchii, tu veux m'épouser ?*


Sans transition : datamining !

Des skins :



> [&AgFgmgAA]	Warrior Quaggan Backpack
> [&AgHE+gAA]	Engagement Ring
> [&AgHF+gAA]	Ring Box
> Frost Wasp Logging Tool


Des trucs liés à la transmutation, avec mention d'une garde robes !!!



> Your favorite look. Your favorite stats. Build your combination!
> Single-use. Gives you transmutation charges, which can be spent in the wardrobe to change appearance.
> This kit is guaranteed to remove upgrades from any sort of armor, weapon, or trinket and +50%% chance for rare materials of better quality.


Teintures.



> [&AgH++gAA]	Lion's Arch Survivors Dye Kit
> [&AgHG+gAA]	Enameled Legacy Dye
> [&AgHH+gAA]	Enameled Sky Dye
> [&AgHI+gAA]	Enameled Reign Dye
> [&AgHJ+gAA]	Enameled Jungle Dye
> [&AgHK+gAA]	Enameled Crimson Dye
> [&AgHL+gAA]	Enameled Emblaze Dye
> Each dye box contains one random dye in the green hue spectrum. Once a dye has been unlocked on a character it can be used as many times as you like to color armor and town clothes on that character. Dyes can also be used as components for Mystic Forge recipes.


Ah bah oui, manquait les percussions !



> Drumkit
> Get Your Own Playable Drum!
> Be the hit of your next event with some beats from this drum.
> Musical Frame Drum


Ah non, il manquait la possibilité de s'enregistrer, aussi...



> Activate to record your own looping rhythms. Sounds you play while this is active will be repeated automatically in a loop.
> 109761_0061	Push to clear the sounds recorded for this loop and start a new loop. If no sound is currently recorded, a metronome will play to mark the beat.
> 109761_0062	Recording
> 109762_0057	Keeping Time
> 109761_0710	Playback Mode
> 109762_0062	Start Playing
> 109760_0883	Player Loops
> 109760_0686	Preset Loops #2
> 109760_0883	Preset Loops
> ...


Human Bobblehead !!!  ::lol:: 



> Get a big head without the ego!
> Use this potion to give your character a bobblehead-style effect.
> Use this wand to produce a bobblehead-style effect.


Les nouvelles miniatures.



> Miniatures Set III
> Mini Blue Moa
> Mini Skritt Bottle Lobber
> Mini Krait Damoss
> [&AgHN+gAA]	Mini Iron Legion Soldier
> [&AgHO+gAA]	Mini Aetherblade Elementalist
> [&AgHP+gAA]	Mini Vulture Raptor[s]
> [&AgHQ+gAA]	Mini Aetherblade Swashbuckler
> [&AgHR+gAA]	Mini Bandit Bomber
> ...


Un oeuf à miniatures !



> This egg contains one random mini. Minis are tiny models of your favorite monsters and characters from the world of Tyria. Minis can also be used as components for Mystic Forge recipes.


Des bébé miniatures pour fêter le printemps, PLEIN !



> Spring Is Here! Get Your Own Baby Miniatures
> Contains 1 of each of these miniatures: • Mini Arctodus Cub • Mini Polar Bear Cub • Mini Jaguar Cub • Mini Orange Kitten • Mini Piglet Each mini can be activated from your inventory to follow you around the world.
> Available for a limited time this spring, this cute miniature polar bear cub will be sure to impress. Minis are tiny models of your favorite monsters and characters from the world of Tyria. Each mini can be activated from your inventory to follow you around the world.
> Available for a limited time this spring, this miniature orange kitten will keep you company on long adventures. Minis are tiny models of your favorite monsters and characters from the world of Tyria. Each mini can be activated from your inventory to follow you around the world.
> Available for a limited time this spring, this miniature arctodus cub can be yours! Minis are tiny models of your favorite monsters and characters from the world of Tyria. Each mini can be activated from your inventory to follow you around the world.
> Available for a limited time this spring, this miniature jaguar cub is sure to please. Minis are tiny models of your favorite monsters and characters from the world of Tyria. Each mini can be activated from your inventory to follow you around the world.
> Available for a limited time this spring, this miniature piglet will make you the talk of the town. Minis are tiny models of your favorite monsters and characters from the world of Tyria. Each mini can be activated from your inventory to follow you around the world.
> Contains 1 of each of these miniatures: • Mini Black Bear Cub • Mini Hippo Calf • Mini White Kitten • Mini Lion Cub • Mini Moa Chick Each mini can be activated from your inventory to follow you around the world.


Et des oiseaux, aussi.



> Mini Avian 3 Pack[s]
> Contains 1 of each of these miniatures: • Mini Snow Owl • Mini Hawk • Mini Raven Each mini can be activated from your inventory to follow you around the world.
> Miniature Snow Owl
> Miniature Raven
> Miniature Hawk


Des finishers (dont un *PANDA* FFS, Cantha confirmé !!!).



> [&AgGj+gAA]	Permanent Panda Finisher
> Mocking Minstrel Treasure Finisher!
> Summon the minstrel to bring a soothing end to your opponents with this finishing move in PvP and WvW.
> Summon a fake treasure chest to crush your opponent. A minstrel will then appear from the chest and play for the deceased. This works in WvW and PvP. This is a permanent account unlock.
> Buy an Assassin
> Summon a shadowy assassin for a finishing move in PvP and WvW. This is a permanent account unlock.
> Rapid Punching Rocket Powered Golem Finisher!
> Summon a rocket-powered golem to land on your downed foes and finish them off. This works in WvW and PvP. This is a permanent account unlock.
> Summon a golem air strike to make sure your enemy stays down.
> ...


Les armes WvW pour la saison 2.



> [&AgEf+wAA]	Hero's Axe
> [&AgEV+wAA]	Mistforged Hero's Axe
> [&AgEk+wAA]	Hero's Longbow
> [&AgEQ+wAA]	Mistforged Hero's Longbow
> [&AgEp+wAA]	Hero's Short Bow
> [&AgEK+wAA]	Mistforged Hero's Short Bow
> [&AgEg+wAA]	Hero's Dagger
> [&AgEU+wAA]	Mistforged Hero's Dagger
> [&AgEh+wAA]	Hero's Focus
> ...


D'autres trucs liés à la saison 2.



> 109732_0139	Take this ticket to a WvW weapons specialist.
> 109732_0162	WvW Tournament Claim Ticket[s]
> 109739_0857	WvW Spring Tournament 2014 Reward Chest (Unlocked)
> 109740_0756	Contains essence of luck and badges of honor. Double-click to open.
> 109741_0948	Contains obsidian shards. Double-click to open.
> 109741_0949	Contains dragonite ore. Double-click to open.
> 109741_0950	Contains empyreal fragments. Double-click to open.
> 109741_0951	Contains scrolls of knowledge and liquid world experience. Double-click to open.
> 109742_0079	Contains random loot. Double-click to open.
> ...


Pis tiens, une nouvelle maîtrise, ça faisait longtemps !



> 109745_0550	Burning Oil Mastery I: Increase Radius
> 109745_0551	Burning Oil Mastery II: Increase Damage
> 109745_0552	Burning Oil Mastery III: Reduce Damage Received by Oil Pot and Player
> 109745_0553	Burning Oil Mastery IV: Basic Burning Oil Attacks Burn One Supply from Target
> 109745_0854	Burning Oil Mastery V: Burning Shell Skill

----------


## Maderone

> *Lee Tchii, tu veux m'épouser ?*


Non  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

Casse toi, espèce de personnalité secondaire !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Merci Maximelene !
Je n'ai pas utilisé le datamining mais les codes vont me servir :D
http://guildwars2.fureur.org/dossier...oilent-lavenir

----------


## Maximelene

*The End that Should Have Been*

Oui, je met mon titre en anglais, parce que ça sonne vachement plus classe que "la fin qui aurait du avoir lieu". Voilà.


Bref, that_shaman, révéré dataminer source de la plupart des informations de ce topic, a créé un sujet sur Reddit pour parler de certaines de ces découvertes passées, concernant notamment des fichiers texte et audio qui n'ont été disponibles qu'un temps avant d'être retirés. Ces fichiers concernaient la fin de l'Histoire Vivante. Une fin bien différente de celle que l'on a pu voir il y a deux semaines, et qui a été leakée par certaines personnes (heureusement, de façon assez réduite).

Dans cette fin, vous faisiez face à Scarlet aux côtés de Marjory et Kasmeer. Braham et Rox, eux, étaient à l'Arche, visiblement pour sauver Taimi qui s'était (encore) mise dans la merde.

Alors que Kasmeer murmurait un "nous devons trouver Scarlet" plein d'appréhension (oui, je rajoute des effets, en vrai j'en sais rien, mais "ceci est mon histoire", tais toi !), la Sylvari surgissait soudain, accompagnant son apparition d'un "Ce n'est pas vous qui me trouverez, c'est moi qui vous trouve !" bien cliché.

Après quelques secondes de combat, Scarlet parvient à capturer Marjory, affirmant alors qu'elle est "Un bien meilleur hôte que les dragons. Ils ne prennent pas de prisonniers". Alors que Marjory s'énerve, Kasmeer lui conseille de ne pas provoquer Scarlet, ce à quoi celle-ci rétorque "Oh oui, ne la provoque pas, Jory", ce qui évidemment l'énerve encore plus. Alors qu'elle commence à crier un truc sonnant à peu près comme "Éloigne toi de Kas, espèce de monstres !", elle se fait tuer.

A partir d elà, le combat contre Scarlet se déroule comme dans le patch. Les répliques de Kasmeer sont néanmoins un peu plus morbides.




> Finally I will see my Jory again.
> Give Jory my love.
> Is that death, come to take me too?
> I walk alone!
> I miss Marjory, I'm half empty without her


L'épilogue se déroule dans le bar de Marjory, redécoré comme en Hivernel pour l'occasion. C'est, selon Kasmeer, ce qu'elle aurait voulu.

Logan fait preuve d'une absence totale de tact en comparant la mort de Marjory à celle de son frère, et se fait gentiment envoyer balader par Kasmeer.

On apprend que Rox n'a pas rejoint le groupe de Rytlock comme elle le voulait. Lorsqu'elle a du choisir entre protéger Braham, et tuer Scarlet pour le compte de sa Warband, elle a sciemment décidé d'aider Braham. Le groupe décide plus ou moins de rester uni, à la manière de Destiny's Edge. Un nom se voit proposer : Destiny's Orphans.

Braham est un peu froid envers Taimi, semblant la juger partiellement responsable de la mort de Scarlet. Celle-ci n'est qu'à moitié réceptive, visiblement.


Le but de ce post de that_shaman était de convaincre les gens de ne pas faire aveuglément confiance aux dataminers, mais je trouve intéressant de voir ce qu'aurait pu être la fin de l'Histoire Vivante.

Personnellement, si cette fin est bien plus triste, je la trouve aussi plus humaine. Et vous ?

Vous pouvez trouver le post original, avec notamment certains dialogues complets, ici.

----------


## Snydlock

Je trouve que ça fait un peu reprise de Destiny's Edge. Un perso qui meurt et un qui est indirectement responsable par son égoïsme/bêtise.

----------


## Maximelene

Taimi est visiblement loin d'être aussi responsable que Logan, quand même.

Mais effectivement, c'était assez proche, probablement trop.

----------


## purEcontact

On en parlait sur mumble et globalement, je trouve que ça colle beaucoup mieux à l'état d'esprit.
Scarlett nous fait subir des attaques depuis un an, elle fait subir de lourde perte à tout les peuples, y'a surement des destins brisés, des familles détruites, un climat lourd globalement
Et nous, qu'est-ce qu'on fait ?
Bah on fait la fête bien sûr, on est pas touché (en tant que personnage), on a perdu personne, tout le monde est content, tout le monde a eu ce qu'il voulait.
En gros, faudrait des méchants plus souvent, ça arrange nos affaires !

Alors comme le disait revan : voir un personnage "principale" mourir, c'est extrêmement cliché.
Je suis d'accord, c'est cliché mais ça a un minimum d'impact tandis que la fin en l'état actuel, elle n'en a aucun.
Par extension, elle n'a aucune saveur.

En étant médisant, je dirais que c'est donc une fin appropriée pour Arenanet : garanti sans édulcorant, sans arôme artificiel et sans goût.

----------


## Maderone

T'es cinglant Pure... 
J'aime :evil:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je trouve que ça aurait été mieux.
J'aime beaucoup Marjory, attention. Plus que Kasmeer (plus on creuse, moins je la trouve interessante) et Braham (qui m'a tué avec son "on s'en fiche. Tu vas mourir"). J'aime bien Rox, et le fait que dans les deux fins elle aie finalement préféré ses amis à sa Troupe, ben c'est pas anodin pour moi. Et en ce qui concerne l'asura Taima qui a des répliques excellentes, je l'aurais bien vu effectivement se mettre en danger pour tenter de contrecarrer les projets de Scarlet.
Une fin où Jory meurt, et Kasmeer vire glauque (voir nécro, ça pourrait être fnu) voir folle plus tard, même en ayant vengé Jory ... ça aurait été classe.
Et Braham handicapé à vie  :Bave:  on ne devait pas aller sauver sa chéri, à lui ? Ils ont oublié ça dans l'histoire vivante ?
Mais laissez-moi l'écrire !!!! Mais laissez-moi  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

Bof, je trouve la fin alternative dataminée autrement plus naze. Bien pleine de clichés. Et avec du grand Logan, merci.

----------


## revanwolf

> blabla


De mon point de vue les 2 fins(actuelle et celle data-miné)sont bancale,pourquoi?

Déjà dans celle dataminé c'est tellement cliché(monologue interminable,mort d'un personnage)et tu as tellement peu d’éléments dans le jeu pour t'attacher aux personnages que même s'il meurt ça m'aurait rien fait("tiens marjo est morte."avec une voix monotone).

et l'actuelle est tout aussi bancale(Jory qui a pas une égratignure,seul braham semble avoir des séquelles).

J'aurai eu plus d'impact si les blessures de Jory était réellement grave ,ou autre chose(genre jory dans un dernier effort tue scarlett dans une attaque dévastatrice,cliché mais ça peut marcher).

Mais dans les cas les 2 fins présenté me laisse un arrière gout d'inachevé.
Ils avait du potentiel et comme d'habitude ils ont sorti un truc bancal.

edit:voila le fichier audio de la fin au bar data-miné

----------


## Beanna

Moi j'aurais aimé que Jory meurt. Ou que l'attaque de Scarlet lui laisse des séquelles psychologiques qui la fasse virer de bord. Ou encore que Kasmeer - qui m’apparaît de plus en plus comme la bondasse pas fute-fute à chaque nouveau patch - meurt en essayant de donner le coup de grâce à Scarlet. J'sais pas. Un truc pour nuancer cette happy ending cucul.

Et par pitié, plus de scène pseudo-erotico-lesbienne pour jeunes kévins en fleure, ça n'amène rien à l'histoire. Passer 10 minutes au bar à écouter les deux grognasses roucouler alors que Scarlet prépare une attaque sur l'Arche ça a tué le peu de considération que j'avais pour le scénario.
Depuis les 2-3 derniers épisodes j'avais le sentiment que la love story prenais le pas sur la menace (toute relative) de Scarlet. Déjà que Miss peau verte et poils de carotte n'était pas vraiment un méchant charismatique qui faisait trembler la Tyrie, je trouve que le romantisme omniprésent dans les dialogues à gravement nuit à l'instauration du climat de peur qu'on attendait. 
"Avec tous ces indices nous savons maintenant que Scarlet a rassemblé toutes les peuplades nocives de la Tyrie pour frapper l'Arche du Lion. Bien bien bien... Et toi Rox, comment ça va sentimentalement parlant ? Tu sais, Jory et moi on s'éclate vraiment au lit, tu devrais laisser tomber tes amants à cornes et nous rejoindre au bar un soir." 
Anet pls.  ::sad::

----------


## Dka

La vraie question c'est pourquoi ils lui on donné le hoquet dans la scène de l'affrontement avec scarlett.

----------


## revanwolf

> La vraie question c'est pourquoi ils lui on donné le hoquet dans la scène de l'affrontement avec scarlett.


Ils ont du comme d'hab donner la raison ailleurs que dans le jeu.

----------


## Maderone

Hein ? Pas du tout.
On l'apprend dans le jeu à plusieurs reprise que Kasmeer a le hoquet quand elle est effrayé.

----------


## revanwolf

dans ce cas la,ça à été dis tellement vite que j'ai rien vu sur cela.

----------


## Maderone

Deux fois on le voit si mes souvenirs sont bons. 
Une fois, raconté par Kasmeer elle même. Je ne sais plus si elle parlait à Majory ou à nous même. Mais elle nous dit qu'elle a le hoquet quand elle est effrayé depuis toute petite. 
La deuxième fois c'est par Majory, qui nous dit que son hoquet ne se manifesterait pas dans des conditions si moches, ça en serait attendrissant et drôle.

----------


## revanwolf

bon apparemment le tic du hoquet de kasmeer aurait été évoqué lors de la tour du cauchemar(je m'en étais pas rappelé jusqu’à maintenant et ça m'avait pas marqué à l'époque)

----------


## purEcontact

Comme on a rien à se mettre sous la dent, that_shaman a décidé qu'il était temps de data miner quelques petits trucs.

Ca se passe ici : Lien pour reddit

----------


## purEcontact

Ce qui nous attend.

Taille de la map : (peut être plus grande)
http://i.imgur.com/nFv8JA1.png

----------


## Maderone

Une map complète en gros. 
Si elle est aussi bien foutue que ce qu'on a là, c'est encourageant

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça veut dire qu'avec un fusil de TP on peut visiter ?
Oh my ...
Oh my ...
Reviens dans le jeu tout de suite Nalaaris !

----------


## Tygra

Si elle est aussi bien foutue que ce qu'on a en ce moment sur la totalité de sa surface, ça devient la meilleure map du jeu  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Attention à la spéculation, quand même. Il est possible que la map ait été construite sur une surface volontairement plus grande, pour laisser aux concepteurs de la place pour travailler, sans que cette surface soit entièrement utilisée (voire utilisée tout court).

Comme le disait un de mes profs : c'est pas parce que vous travaillez sur une feuille A4 que votre résultat final devra obligatoirement la taille d'une feuille A4. Bon, c'était rapport aux gens qui voulaient forcément occuper tout l'espace, mais ça marche quand même.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai ouvert un topic spécifique pour ce sujet : ici

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Maximelene banni ? oO

En toute logique les succès "COl arid" sont pas permanents, si ?

----------


## Maximelene

that_shaman a trouvé un moyen d'appliquer les textures aux modèles dataminés. Dans le futur, donc :

----------


## ds108j

Vu sur Reddit : 




> All credit goes to Mizuq Luvs Ya.
> Chat code 	Name
> [&AgFXBAEAAA==] 	Ambrite Fossilized Grub
> [&AgFbBAEAAA==] 	Ambrite Fossilized Spider
> [&AgFXcAEAAA==] 	Ambrite Fossilized Cockroach
> [&AgFCBAEAAA==] 	[((DO NOT USE))]
> [&AgFdBAEAAA==] 	Ambrite Fossilized Beetle
> [&AgFDBAEAAA==] 	[((DO NOT USE))]
> [&AgFeBAEAAA==] 	Ambrite Fossilized Devourer
> ...

----------


## Maximelene

Tiens, des fossiles. Ça me rappelle l'année que j'ai passé à entretenir un site sur l'extension Cataclysm de WoW, introduisant l'archéologie.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Vous avez entendu parlé du fameux stuff décerné pour le tournoi all-star ?
Mais si, vous savez, celui qui a l'air trop classe en artwork :


Bah avec le rendu IG, ça donne pas tout à fait pareil mais je vous laisse juger :

----------


## Tynril

Disclaimer: c'est pas du rendu IG, c'est un joueur bricoleur qui a fait sa propre appli pour rendre les modeles d'armures. Il y a plein de trucs qui ne sont pas rendus correctement (pas les memes shaders, pas de FX, eclairage foireux, etc). Ceci dit, et meme si le rendu est pas exactement le meme qu'en jeu, c'est vraiment classe ce que les gens font juste avec du reverse engineering. Respect.

----------


## Tigermilk

Purée, on fait/fera comment pour l'avoir ce skin ?

----------


## revanwolf

> Purée, on fait/fera comment pour l'avoir ce skin ?


tournoi en spvp

----------


## ds108j

C''est unisexe ? Et sinon sur les mâles, il est ou le rendu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

> tournoi en spvp


Ok, donc je l'aurais jamais  ::(:

----------


## revanwolf

> C''est unisexe ? Et sinon sur les mâles, il est ou le rendu ?


je pense que mardi elle sera dans le jeu ou au moins dans le .dat du jeu.

----------


## purEcontact

Elle va être introduite avec le tournoi pvp puis ils comptent la filer d'une autre manière.
On est plusieurs à penser qu'ils vont foirer le coté exclusif en mettant cette armure dans une reward track.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Je pense que vous êtes plusieurs à vous tromper ^^.
Hormis via Tournoi je pense pas qu'on pourra l'avoir, et une reward track, ça peut prendre le temps qu'on veut mais du coup on est assuré de l'avoir.
Ça serait pas cohérent.
Enfn j'espère..

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## mopalion

Je veux une robe pour mon Asura !!!!

----------


## Nessou

> 


La tenue "légère" en homme est juste énorme, dans le même style que le skin héritage mais encore mieux.

----------


## Maximelene

Ton gif me fait peur. Très peur.  ::O:

----------


## revanwolf

cette semaine dans le datamining voici une nouvelle tenue qui est la version GW2 du "Raiment of the Lich" de GW1:

----------


## Maximelene

Putain, classe !  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est pas le mot que j'aurai employé bizarrement ...

----------


## revanwolf

Ils ont aussi mis une tenue en catimini "Ceremonial Plated" que sera surement dispo mardi prochain à moins qu'ils sont vaches et qu'il s'agit de l'armure de tournoi spvp(ils en serait bien capable).

----------


## Maderone

Préparez vous, Nessou va venir pour emprunter des sous afin de refaire les armures de ses perso pour la 15 ème fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

> à moins qu'ils sont vaches et qu'il s'agit de l'armure de tournoi spvp(ils en serait bien capable).


Pas compris.

---------- Post added at 16h30 ---------- Previous post was at 16h29 ----------




> Préparez vous, Nessou va venir pour emprunter des sous afin de refaire les armures de ses perso pour la 15 ème fois


Non vu que j'ai déjà 700 gemmes de côté et que ça sera un outfit.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aime bien pour une fois !
Mais vais-je dépenser mes sous irl/en ligne pour habiller ma guerrière ? Moins probable !

----------


## revanwolf

> Pas compris.


Je parlais de ce skins là.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aime la première !  ::love::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

J'suis bien d'accord  ::): .
La 2nde, c'est "lignes de force" le thème ?  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

Encore des sets dataminés : 

(Light Armor, Female)

Le reste par ici : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...tamined_armor/

----------


## tibere

ils ont pris lani comme top modèle ou bien ?

----------


## Tygra

Dans le post sur reddit le dataminer parle de son outil de visualisation des armures.
Je suppose donc qu'il a fait un modèle "de base" pour les previews, et donc qu'il s'affranchit de toute possibilité de clipping avec les coupes de cheveux  :;):

----------


## Beanna

> ils ont pris lani comme top modèle ou bien ?


Vilaine Tib !  ::P:

----------


## tibere

je cherchais juste a le pull, visiblement il snob !

et pour pas faire que du hs, modèle un peu chargé et le papillon a gauche est franchement pas vitale  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lanilor

> je cherchais juste a le pull, visiblement il snob !
> 
> et pour pas faire que du hs, modèle un peu chargé et le papillon a gauche est franchement pas vitale


Anet a utilisé mon skin, je suis célèbre maintenant, donc oui je snob  :Cigare: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojY1Sj1-E0Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## lPyl

> Anet a utilisé mon skin, je suis célèbre maintenant, donc oui je snob


Un snob qui sait pas mettre des vidéos tho. (corrigé en citation)

----------


## Lanilor

Arf... Faut mettre quoi, juste l'id de la vidéo ?

----------


## lPyl

[\video\]urldelavidéo[\/video\]

Sans les \


Edit: ou cliquer sur le petit bouton pour mettre des vidéos (celui à droite de celui pour les images)

----------


## revanwolf

> Arf... Faut mettre quoi, juste l'id de la vidéo ?



Alors:
1) ne pas utiliser la balise youtube et utiliser la balise video
2) mettre des liens en http (en gros tu enleve le s d'https).

----------


## Lanilor

Merci ! En effet j'ai utilisé la balise Youtube.
(et sorry pour le off topic)

----------


## Saeryswen

j'avoue que le set en mode "butterfly" est sympa

----------


## Beanna

> j'avoue que le set en mode "butterfly" est sympa




 :tired:

----------


## Nessou

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._feature_pack/

FAP FAP !

----------


## Snydlock

> http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/2fxoo3/datamining_upcoming_features_from_the_feature_pack/
> 
> FAP FAP !



Ce serait...  ::o:

----------


## Leybi

Gvggggggggg

----------


## Argha

Ça y ressemble.

----------


## lPyl

Si c'est ça, c'est juste 2 ans trop tard :D

----------


## Argha

Puis avec les compétences de GW2 ça ne m'inspire pas.

----------


## Sephil

> Gvggggggggg


Mais oui !!!!! Je veux ! En format 8v8 évidemment !

----------


## mikelion

Ils pourraient pas faire une partie de 32vs32 sans point de capture ou autre connerie du genre, et le dernier à rester en vie gagne un coffre avec un quaggan ?

----------


## revanwolf

Petit datamining de nouvelles tenues par That_Shaman:

asura:


charr:


humaine(féminin):


humain(mâle):


Norn(femelle):


Norn(mâle):


Sylvari(femelle):


Sylvary(mâle):


avec plusieurs couleurs:



Il aurait aussi trouvé une tenue pour hivernel aussi:

----------


## Leybi

J'aime pas du tout  ::sad::  Ça va pas trop avec le style GW2...

----------


## purEcontact

C'est drôle, je regardais un documentaire sur arte qui parlait de balmain y'a pas longtemps...  ::ninja:: .

Si ça vous parle pas.

----------


## mikelion

Yeah, Yankees vs sudistes !!

----------


## Sephil

Ils veulent vraiment faire des Teemo asuras en fait !  ::):

----------


## gnouman

Cool encore des tenus en gemmes. ::zzz::

----------


## revanwolf

Et voila la tenue spécial hiver:

----------


## purEcontact

Je la trouve vraiment classe.

----------


## revanwolf

Faut juste pas la mettre quand tu te promène à sud-soleil.  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

"You know nothing, Jon Snow"

----------


## Tigermilk

"T'y connais rien, Jean Neige"

----------


## NayeDjel

> Petit datamining de nouvelles tenues par That_Shaman:
> humain(mâle):


Très bel apparat Cubain, Fidel Castro Approved.



Dafuk avec ces nouveaux skin. Pareil que Leybi je trouve que ca va pas du tout avec GW2. 
But hey, Anet...

----------


## revanwolf

> Très bel apparat Cubain, Fidel Castro Approved.
> 
> Dafuk avec ces nouveaux skin. Pareil que Leybi je trouve que ca va pas du tout avec GW2. 
> But hey, Anet...


Boarf certains sur reddit disent que ça ressemble à des uniformes nazis.

cf.

----------


## purEcontact

Ah ouais !
J'adhère au nazisme dans Guild Wars 2.

----------


## Bartinoob

> humaine(féminin):




Franchement, c'est aussi la première idée qui m'est venue vu les couleurs.

----------


## Beanna

Le bandeau rouge à la jambe au lieu du bras c'est un peu trop subtil pour parvenir à se dissocier du rapprochement au nazisme...

----------


## Sephil

Les points Godwin ne sont pas loin.

----------


## purEcontact

Soirée costume et castor nazi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

that_shaman a encore frappé il a trouvé une nouvelle tenue dans le jeu et je dois bien avouer que je la trouve classe.

Rouge & Blanc

Orange & noir

Bleue

----------


## lPyl

Y a des Derviches dans GW2?  ::o:

----------


## Leybi

Superbe.

Ça + la tenue d'hiver + la tenue de noble, je trouve que les nouveaux outfits sont vraiment de qualité. Même le reskin d'Halloween je le trouve plutôt classe (pour un reskin fait en vitesse je veux dire). Y'a juste la tenue de commando qui est vraiment trop moderne  :tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

La tenue Halloween est vraiment moche sur certaines race. A croire que les charrs sont vraiment mal-aimés...

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Derviche...  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

> La tenue Halloween est vraiment moche sur certaines race. A croire que les charrs sont vraiment mal-aimés...


Les charrs sont des mal aimé,ils ont un physique différents des humains,norns,sylvari et donc ça fait du travail en plus et comme c'est des gros flemmards,ils font les modifs à l'arrache.

ils se passent la même chose avec les asura mais comme leurs physique est assez semblable cela passe mieux généralement.

----------


## Sephil

Les charrs c'est quand même les méchants de GW1 donc ouais, ils sont pas aimés.

----------


## purEcontact

Je préférais les méchants félins aux méchants choux-fleurs...

 ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

that_shaman a encore frappé il a trouvé le reste de la nouvelle tenue (Dervish outfit)avec la version charr et asura(la plus classe surtout grâce aux ouverture pour les oreilles)

Asura:




sans capuche


Charr:




Sylvari male:





Et un grand merci à leybi pour en avoir parlé sur le mumble.

----------


## Bartinoob

Damn.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'est pour fêter le lancement d'AC Unity ? :D

Bien badass je l'avoue  ::o: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ma future tenue  :B):

----------


## lPyl

Comment faire oublier aux joueurs qu'on a sorti aucune nouvelle classe, aucune nouvelle race en plus de deux ans? Facile, suffit de sortir une tenue qui ressemble à une classe de GW1, ils y verront que du feux.  ::|:

----------


## purEcontact

> Ma future tenue


Gnouman trouve que ça fait pute.

La paix des peuples je vous dit  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Merci pour vos commentaires journaliers qui rendent mes journées plus douces :D.

lPyl, ça a pas l'effet inverse du coup ? :x

----------


## gnouman

> Gnouman trouve que ça fait pute.
> 
> La paix des peuples je vous dit .


Tu ments! Je n'ai jamais dis que je *trouvais* que ça faisais pute!

J'ai dis que ça* FAISAIS* pute! 

Ce qui n'est pas pareil!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Parce que ça le fait plus ?

----------


## revanwolf

Nouvelle tenue dataminer par that_shaman au look très canthéenne.

----------


## purEcontact

J'allais la poster  ::P: .
Notez le plateau sur la tête de l'asura pour pouvoir poser sa bière (norn, évidemment).

----------


## atavus

> Notez le plateau sur la tête de l'asura pour pouvoir poser sa bière (norn, évidemment).


Oh, une utilité aux asuras. ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

autre nouvelle armure dataminé lors d'hivernel apparemment même si certaines me semble familière:

----------


## revanwolf

Autre tenue dataminé qui vient du dernier patch au look très cristallin:

----------


## Nessou

Ils peuvent annoncer uniquement cette armure aujourd'hui ça me suffit moi.

TAKE MY MONEY !

----------


## atavus

> Ils peuvent annoncer uniquement cette armure aujourd'hui ça me suffit moi.
> 
> TAKE MY MONEY !


Oh une armure avec du clipping sur chaar.

----------


## Sephil

Vu qu'elle a été designée pour Rytlock, j'imagine mal pourquoi elle aurait spécialement de clipping sur charr.  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

Euh même les armures raciales charr clippe selon la morphologie alors voila.

----------


## Sephil

Ouais un peu au niveau des cornes et oreilles, mais bon, ils ont qu'à pas en avoir 4 de chaque aussi ! Ils simplifient pas la vie ces gros matous !  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Nouvelle armure intermédiaire data-miner:

----------


## Saeryswen

Elles sont plutôt classes ces nouvelles armures. Mais elles ne sont pas encore en jeu.

----------


## atavus

Dans l'extension à tous les coups.

----------


## revanwolf

Elles sont dans le .dat du jeu mais effectivement pas dispo officiellement.

----------


## revanwolf

Voila la version intermédiaire de l'armure "ley line" pour las asura et charr:




asura


charr


Version lourde dataminé il y a quelque temps déja

----------


## revanwolf

Voila quelque nouvelles armures dataminé:

léger




tenue

----------


## revanwolf

Nouvelle tenue dataminé qui à comme base celle qu'utilise la comtesse Anise.

----------


## atavus

J'ai hâte de voir cette tenue sur chaar.

----------


## gnouman

Vue FPS pour le 10 mars! un stream prévue pour demain. Curieux de voir ça.

----------


## Hasunay

Attends ! Ça voudrait dire qu'ils écoutent les demandes des joueurs ? Et avec une latence de seulement 2 ans !

----------


## purEcontact

A chaque fois qu'ils écoutent les demandes des joueurs et qu'ils les intègrent au jeu, y'a un mec qui vient faire une réflexion.
Forcément, ça pousse pas à écouter les joueurs.

----------


## olih

Et surtout, pour ceux qui on fait la beta de la lisière des brumes, il y avait l'option dispo.
Comment dire, il ne faut pas jouer asura.

----------


## Hasunay

Bah putain les trucs implémentés issu des demandes de joueurs doivent ce compter sur les doigts d'un manchot. Surtout que pour le coup c'est vraiment une feature qui était déjà demandé pendant la beta et qui n'était pas difficile à mettre en place vu qu'une appli non officiel à la con le permettait déjà ...

----------


## atavus

> Comment dire, il ne faut pas jouer asura.


Il ne faut jamais jouer asura. :Gerbe:

----------


## gnouman

C'est surtout que je cherche encore l'utilité d'une telle fonction.

Et puis règle n•1 : le joueur est un con, il ne sait pas se s'il veut.

----------


## purEcontact

Prendre des screens, faire des vidéos plus sympa avec le moteur du jeu ?
La direction artistique est loin d'être dégueulasse et c'est assez varié au niveau des décors pour faire quelque chose d'intéressant.

En l'état, un mec qui avait envie de narrer une histoire à travers le jeu, il avait forcément son personnage en gros plan, ça limitait quand même pas mal.
Là, de ce que j'ai compris, en fonction de si il prends asura ou norn/charr, il pourra faire une plongée / contre-plongée sans avoir à se trouver un rocher de 3km de haut avec un arbre sur lequel s'adosser pour faire disparaître son perso.

Bref, arrêtez de gueuler, vous êtes lourd.

----------


## Haelnak

La vue FPS pour les puzzle jump (par exemple), surtout pour les Charrs, me semble un poil utile.

Et pouvoir faire plus de screens, en tout cas plus facilement, et remplir plus encore mon compte flickr  ::wub::

----------


## Nessou

> Prendre des screens, faire des vidéos plus sympa avec le moteur du jeu ?
> La direction artistique est loin d'être dégueulasse et c'est assez varié au niveau des décors pour faire quelque chose d'intéressant.
> 
> En l'état, un mec qui avait envie de narrer une histoire à travers le jeu, il avait forcément son personnage en gros plan, ça limitait quand même pas mal.
> Là, de ce que j'ai compris, en fonction de si il prends asura ou norn/charr, il pourra faire une plongée / contre-plongée sans avoir à se trouver un rocher de 3km de haut avec un arbre sur lequel s'adosser pour faire disparaître son perso.
> 
> Bref, arrêtez de gueuler, vous êtes lourd.


+1

Sinon je vais apprécier pouvoir avoir une caméra plus haute en asura, permettant d'utiliser plus facilement les grenades dans certains endroits où il est compliqué de viser en asura.

----------


## Sephil

C'est cool pour les screens ouais, par contre j'espère pour toi que je te croiserai jamais avec ta vue FPS dans les matchups JS/FSP parce que je te mettrai une déculottée tellement aisément. x)
Lecture du jeu = 0 face à un simple thief S/D. J'imagine la scène : un bon thief te met une pâtée immédiate, un mauvais te donne le tournis ce qui entraîne ta branlée. :D






> La vue FPS pour les puzzle jump (par exemple), surtout pour les Charrs, me semble un poil utile.


Je vois absolument pas pourquoi.

Y a une raison pour laquelle les jeux de plateforme ne sont pas des FPS hein...

----------


## Haelnak

Guild Wars 2 n'est pas un jeu de plateforme, du coup tu n'as pas du tout la même précision au niveau des collisions. Quand je suis passé d'un Asura à un Charr (oui), j'ai souffert ragé sur pas mal de sauts auparavant faciles.
Et quand tu dois sauter sur un pavé de la taille d'un pied de Charr ou que tu ne peux pas voir les plateformes à cause de la caméra qui se bloque (ex. le début de Cliffside), c'est bien chiant.

Mais sinon, ouai, c'est principalement pour les screenshots/vidéos que la vue FPS m'intéresse.

----------


## mikelion

Le Charr en JP n'est pas seulement génant pour celui qui le guide.

----------


## lPyl

Genre le jp du roi dément, ou tu priais pour qu'y ai pas trop de norns/charrs sur ton instance du jp...

----------


## Sephil

> Guild Wars 2 n'est pas un jeu de plateforme, du coup tu n'as pas du tout la même précision au niveau des collisions. Quand je suis passé d'un Asura à un Charr (oui), j'ai souffert ragé sur pas mal de sauts auparavant faciles.
> Et quand tu dois sauter sur un pavé de la taille d'un pied de Charr ou que tu ne peux pas voir les plateformes à cause de la caméra qui se bloque (ex. le début de Cliffside), c'est bien chiant.
> 
> Mais sinon, ouai, c'est principalement pour les screenshots/vidéos que la vue FPS m'intéresse.


/protip : dégaine ton(tes) arme(s) quand tu jump en charr
C'est qu'une question d'habitude.
J'ai fait Cliffside des dizaines de fois (pour pas dire centaines) dont une bonne partie en charr et j'ai jamais eu de problème (d'autant plus que mon charr est un guerrier, coucou l'accès à la stab le plus facile du jeu).

----------


## Haelnak

Je dégaine déjà mes armes, mais après c'est peut-être la différence entre mon petit asura ingé (taille min) et mon gros charr guerrier (taille max) qui m'a choqué. 
En tout cas l'arrivée de la vue subjective ne peut qu'apporter quelque chose, je vois mal quelqu'un jouer en pve/pvp à la première personne, à moins de vouloir plomber son équipe...

----------


## Snydlock

> Le Charr en JP n'est pas seulement génant pour celui qui le guide.


C'est là où est tout le plaisir.
Après personnellement, j'ai fait tout les JP avec mon Charr taille max et du coup, chose assez improbable, j'ai plus de mal avec les autres races.
Je me souviens ne pas avoir réussi le JP du Roi Dément avec un Asura quand j'ai voulu recommencer la première année pour réussir presque aussitôt avec un Charr.

----------


## revanwolf

Oyé oyé,voici la tenue de Balthazar porté par les charrs et asura.




personnellement je trouve la version asura plus deadly(petit nain de jardin fou avec des pics et des flammes ça fait peur).

Et en parlant d'asura voila la tenue d' "anise" en version mini avec en prime une nouvelle coiffure asura.

----------


## Sephil

Les asuras c'est OP !  ::wub::

----------


## atavus

> Les asuras c'est OP !


 :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:

----------


## Sephil

Papry n'aime pas les asuras, preuve que c'est OP !  ::wub::

----------


## atavus

Cette répartie de malade. ::wub:: 










 ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Tes persos préférés sont des vaches bipèdes. 'Nuff said.

----------


## Haelnak

Les Asuras, c'est LA race du jeu  ::wub:: 
Et, juste après, les Charr, non ?

----------


## atavus



----------


## Nessou

:Cigare:

----------


## Haelnak

Papry c'est un putain de troll qui poste des screens du jeu en low avec des Asura volontairement horribles !   :tired: 

Nessou  ::wub::

----------


## Bartinoob



----------


## Haelnak

Guild Wars 2 by nAKAZZ, on Flickr

----------


## Hasunay

Ah les asura, la nouvelle caméra va pas leurs faire du bien les pauvres.

----------


## revanwolf

> Ah les asura, la nouvelle caméra va pas leurs faire du bien les pauvres.


Pas vraiment au vu de la personnalisation possible,et rien ne t’empêche de la régler comme elle est actuellement.

----------


## Hasunay

Certes, mais je parlais surtout pour ceux qui mettront la caméra à hauteur max et ne verront plus les pauvres Asura que comme de vulgaire insecte virevoltant dans tous les sens.

----------


## revanwolf

> Certes, mais je parlais surtout pour ceux qui mettront la caméra à hauteur max et ne verront plus les pauvres Asura que comme de vulgaire insecte virevoltant dans tous les sens.


Boarf en zoom max c'est déjà le cas même pour les humains alors bon,ça va pas changer grand chose(cf. certains boss en fractales voir les world boss).

---------- Post added at 22h13 ---------- Previous post was at 20h52 ----------

Et voila la version humaine de la tenue de balthazar:

----------


## BigGift

Bon bah insta-buy la tenue de baltha, plus qu'a mettre des sous de coté  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

La tenue de Balthazar sera sûrement liée à une reward track spvp, vu que le dos l'est déjà. Ça reste de la pure spéculation de ma part.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ça serait beau  ::o:  et gratuit  ::o: 

Donc impossible  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

That_shaman datamining :




> 963328_0743	Bring the noise to your next event with this charr-inspired bass guitar.
> 963389_0144	Get Your Own Playable Bass Guitar!




Instabuy.

----------


## atavus

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._the_revenant/

That_shaman semble avoir dataminé les 3 légendes restantes du revenant:

    Glint
    Ventari
    Shiro Tagachi

Quelque élément de HoT:
http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...he_hot_closed/

----------


## mikelion

> http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._the_revenant/
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._the_revenant/
> 
> That_shaman semble avoir dataminé les 3 légendes restantes du revenant:
> 
>     Glint
>     Ventari
>     Shiro Tagachi
> 
> ...


Ces légendes fantastiques ! Shiro de retour après GW1, Ventari le centaure comme monture et Glint Eastwood !!

----------


## Hasunay

Donc Shiro sera la forme dps, Glint la forme couteau-suisse et avec Ventari on deviendra un putain de gros hippie !

----------


## revanwolf

Comme chaque nouveau patch c'est datamining time avec de nouvelles mini armes et tenues:

nouveaux minis avec le mini elan [&AgH1DwEAAA==]



et le mini panda roux (je le veux!) [&AgHZCwEAAA==]



la tenue exemplaire(déja dataminer mais qui est en jeu) [&DBMAAAA=]



tenue régalienne de balthazar [&DBQAAAA=]



finisher licorne (pour tous les fans d'arc poney)



épée [&C0UXAAA=]



espadon [&C0oXAAA=]



arc long [&C0wXAAA=]



bâton de pêche [&C0cXAAA=]

----------


## atavus

Punaise 2 mini, 2 tenues et un finisher; je vais raquer.

----------


## Sephil

Tu vas prendre un finisher fait pour Maderone ?  ::huh::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tu vas prendre un finisher fait pour Maderone ?


En même temps, je te rappelle que c'est une personnalité alternative de Maderone.
Et comme cette dernière s'est beaucoup estompée, faut bien qu'une autre récupère certaines déviances.

----------


## Sephil

Papry ?  ::huh::

----------


## gnouman

Elle a l'air vraiment sympa la nouvelle tenue, à voir avec d'autre couleur  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> En même temps, je te rappelle que c'est une personnalité alternative de Maderone.
> Et comme cette dernière s'est beaucoup estompée, faut bien qu'une autre récupère certaines déviances.


On est toujours une légende dis donc  :Cigare:

----------


## blutch2

Need le panda roux.

----------


## revanwolf

> Need le panda roux.


Ça fera 350 gemmes,une affaire à ce prix.  ::P:

----------


## atavus

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rly-done/first

Ouai, une bonne affaire.

----------


## lPyl

Des minis sorties vite fait uniquement pour se faire du fric sur le dos des pigeons, quelle surprise!

----------


## revanwolf

Bon remontons ce topic avec le datamining du dernier patch pour les non-fana de reddit(ou les fainéant) grace à that_shaman comme d'habitude.

[&C2QXAAA=] 	Chain-Whip Sword pour les fana d'Ivy de Soul Calibur


[&AgE6EAEA] 	Miniature Beetle pour les fana d'insectes


[&DBYAAAA=] 	Mad Scientist Outfit


pour les fanas de sebulba de star wars


[&C24XAAA=] 	Canach's Backpack


[&C3MXAAA=] 	Daydreamer's Wings Backpack


[&AgGaEAEAAA==] 	Permanent Honor Guard Finisher


et petit message dataminé concernant les précommandes de l’extension




> Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns is now available for prepurchase. Buy now to receive the Maguuma Trailblazer exclusive title and access to all beta weekend events.


  ::ninja:: 

voili voilou à la prochaine.

----------


## gnouman

trompe de post

----------


## revanwolf

bon qui dit patch dit datamining mais avant un interlude musical:




bon déja des détails sur les préco




> Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns—Prepurchase
> Thank you for your purchase.
> Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns—Deluxe
> This is only available in Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns—Deluxe.
> Thank you for purchasing Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns—Deluxe.
> Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns—Ultimate
> Thank you for purchasing Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns—Ultimate.


[&AgGeEAEAAA==] 	Mini Rock (creepy as hell)


Revenant Mail Carrier


il y aura aussi un"Exalted Mail Courier" surement en bonus de l’édition de luxe ou ultimate

oh et aussi "Job-r-Tron Tools Pack" pour les fanas de robot qui savent pas se taire.

----------


## gnouman

ultimate sa sent bon la version 150 boules pour faire la nique a tout les sales prolo. ::trollface::

----------


## lPyl

Et qui va apporter des trucs aussi intéressant que la digital deluxe de GW2? (ie que des items qui servent à rien)

----------


## Choubi chou

150€ c'était le prix de l'édition collector.

Du coup si ils refont le coup avec l'édition ultimate on peut s'attendre au moins à une nouvelle figurine et un portfolio.

----------


## gnouman

> Et qui va apporter des trucs aussi intéressant que la digital deluxe de GW2? (ie que des items qui servent à rien)


 ::ninja:: 



(whai elle a prit la poussière là où elle était...)

----------


## lPyl

(je parlais de la digital deluxe, pas de la collector :D )

----------


## Tynril

Ca fait bizarre de voir des editions collector sans plein de signatures dessus.

----------


## atavus

> Ca fait bizarre de voir des editions collector sans plein de signatures dessus.


Voilà le prolo supérieur.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ca fait bizarre de voir des editions collector sans plein de signatures dessus.


Je t'aurais bien envoyé le carton pour avoir les signatures, mais ça coûte vraiment trop cher en frais d'expédition ><

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je t'aurais bien envoyé le carton pour avoir les signatures, mais ça coûte vraiment trop cher en frais d'expédition ><


Tsss ... Zetes pas doués !
Demande à Tynril de faire signer ses compères sur une feuille.
Tynril scanne la feuille et te l'envoie par mail.
Tu imprimes le pdf sur un film transparent autocollant prévu pour.
Tu découpes les signatures une à une et tu les colles sur le carton.
CQFD.

Et en plus, ça brille.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, mais vous cherchez les ennuis mademoiselle !

----------


## BigGift

Ahahah, la Valerie Damidot de GW2, encore des astuces wiiiiiiiiiih!  ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

> Ca fait bizarre de voir des editions collector sans plein de signatures dessus.


Je ne veux que personne ne touche a ma collector surtout pas pour faire des gribouillages dégueulasses dessus.

----------


## Sephil

Mouais...
Y a déjà une double page de signatures en page 4 de l'art-book.

Si je devais faire signer quelque chose ça serait genre le couvercle de la boite en métal, ou au dos des artworks. Le carton je m'en suis débarrassé depuis longtemps, trop encombrant. :x

----------


## Maximelene

> Je t'aurais bien envoyé le carton pour avoir les signatures, mais ça coûte vraiment trop cher en frais d'expédition ><


Pareil. J'ai du choisir il y a deux semaines, en déménageant, ce que j'allais faire de cette boîte quand même très encombrante.

Elle est partie à la poubelle.  ::sad::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Pareil. J'ai du choisir il y a deux semaines, *en déménageant*, ce que j'allais faire de cette boîte quand même très encombrante.


 ::o: 
MOI VOULOIR DÉTAILS !!!!!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Vu que la boite fait la taille de la statuette + le coffret, je me demande ce qu'il a fait du contenu...

----------


## purEcontact

Dataminé dans le patch d'hier :




> White Feather Wings Backpack


 :^_^:

----------


## gnouman

Oh ça alors! Je ne m'e serai pas douté...

Bon, elles arrivent quand ig!

----------


## Maximelene

> MOI VOULOIR DÉTAILS !!!!!


J'ai emménagé chez ma moitié en attendant de trouver un truc plus grand pour tous les deux.  :;): 




> Vu que la boite fait la taille de la statuette + le coffret, je me demande ce qu'il a fait du contenu...


La boîte métallique rangée dans un carton avec mes autres collectors (y'en a un paquet), la statuette protégée avec les autres statuettes (pareil).

Stockées dans un garage pour l'instant, avec toutes mes autres possessions matérielles, on manque de place.  :Emo:

----------


## revanwolf

it's datamining time!

mais avant un petit adieu à l'arche du lion délabré




bon pour commencer après les ailes noires voila les ailes blanches(non, ils nous prennent pas pour des pigeons) [&C5MXAAA=]



pour les fanas de la classe des moines voila la tenue [&BBgIAAA=] [&AgHnEAEAAA==]



quelques image des menus de spécialisation

Chronomancer



Dragon hunter



Reaper



Glint



Shiro

----------


## Tynril

> bon pour commencer après les ailes noires voila les ailes blanches(non, ils nous prennent pas pour des pigeons) [&C5MXAAA=]


Ben non, s'ils nous prenaient pour des pigeons, les ailes seraient plutôt grises.  ::ninja::

----------


## HristHelheim

Tain, need la tenue de moine!
Même si ça n'ira pas sur ma nécro  ::ninja::  ... mais bon, ça reste une tenue.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ben non, s'ils nous prenaient pour des pigeons, les ailes seraient plutôt grises.


Le mois prochain, laisse leur le temps.

----------


## Sephil

> pour les fanas de la classe des moines voila la tenue [&BBgIAAA=] [&AgHnEAEAAA==]
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/p0aga3N.jpg


S'ils nous font une tenue FoW armor monk, j'achète direct !  ::wub::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ben non, s'ils nous prenaient pour des pigeons, les ailes seraient plutôt grises.


Jerry.

Enfin, de toute façon, ils ont déjà vendu un putain de caillou...
Je vois pas ce qu'ils peuvent faire de plus. Ah si, ils pourraient faire un minipet de l'homme invisible.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Le mois prochain, laisse leur le temps.


Tu m'as encore doublé  ::o:  *blaguepourrie*

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, mais Lee Tchii, c'est pas possible ça. Pure est spécialisé dans le troll, c'était pas ta catégorie ça avant !
Laisse faire le pro.


 ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

Il manque les ailes roses (et un familier lion mais ça je l'ai déjà dis).

----------


## atavus

> Ben non, s'ils nous prenaient pour des pigeons, les ailes seraient plutôt grises.


Après la mini pierre; "et les gars ont peu les enfler facile, on va essayer sur l'extension".
Après l'extension gate; "bon on peux seulement les enfler ingame, vous avez pas un truc HV a reskinner dans une couleur différente?"




> Il manque les ailes roses (et un familier lion mais ça je l'ai déjà dis).


C'est officiel mikelion est un alt de gnou.

----------


## Sephil

Vraiment possédé avec son lion le gars !

----------


## Pulse

Ca me donne envie de revenir toute ces conneries !

----------


## mikelion

Il faut qu'on te pulse à revenir.

----------


## Hankh

> Il faut qu'on te pulse à revenir.

----------


## gnouman

> C'est officiel mikelion est un alt de gnou.


Ton manque de bon goût me consternes ! Rose c'est la vie!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Futur skins du lion noir ?




Edit :

Un peu d'exploration de la nouvelle arche du lion.

----------


## BigGift

Pourquoi futurs skins? Ce sont des vieux, qu'ils vont sans doute resortir a un moment ou a un autre je pense, ce qui expliquerai leur presence dans ce vault.

----------


## atavus

> Pourquoi futurs skins?


Chaos.
Phoenix.
Lignes de forces.

En gros les trucs qu'ils ont virer récemment. Faut suivre tatsu.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je parlais uniquement du skin du Phénix, parce que ce skin ne me disait rien.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tatsu, il a un hall de guilde privatif  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tatsu, il a un hall de guilde privatif


Ouais, si tu veux, je te fais visiter, les autres sont tellement mauvais que y'en a aucun qui a fait la remarque !

----------


## purEcontact

> Pendant ce week-end, vous pourrez créer un revenant en version bêta et jouer en JcE, JcJ et McM.


Le premier qui se pointe en fractale 50 avec cette classe de merde non finie, je le kick.
Ou je me barre.
Ou les deux.

----------


## atavus

> le premier qui se pointe en fractale 50 avec cette classe de merde non finie, je le kick.
> Ou je me barre.
> Ou les deux.


Enfin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 ::lol::

----------


## purEcontact

Et je me suis planté de thread, c'était sensé être dans le topic des commentaires de dev.

----------


## purEcontact

Map McM :

----------


## atavus

Bonjour le bordel.

----------


## revanwolf

Bon comme à chaque patch voila son lot de datamining

et pour commencer tout ça voila le mini coffre d'imitation que tatsu a déja montré sur le topic des screens: [&AgFaEgEAAA==]





il y a aussi une tenue de noces [&DBoAAAA=] qui est unique a chaque race/sexe:



Humain:





Sylvari:





Norn:




Charr:





Asura:





Il y aura aussi un lot de cadeaux romantiques:

----------


## Nightwrath

La tenue Chars.  :^_^:

----------


## lPyl

La tenue homme ça passe encore. La tenue femme...

----------


## atavus

> La tenue homme ça passe encore. La tenue femme...


Elle a quoi ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Un autre screen



Pour confirmer que les designers se foutent des charrs.

----------


## lPyl

> Elle a quoi ?


Pour moi ça fait très "sauvage qui a essayé de mettre une tenue de ville". Surtout le torse.
La tenue homme fait tenue en drapé, ça va encore.

----------


## Haelnak

Sérieusement, ils abusent avec les Charr, quasiment toutes les armures puent la merde.
À côté de ça, mon asura, même avec du stuff de clocharr *badum tss*, lui met la misère au niveau de l'apparence.

Quand je regarde mes persos, je regrette un peu que mon "main" soit un charr :

----------


## Nightwrath

Ce que je regrette sur les chars c'est leur posture. 
Typiquement l'artwork de la création de perso les montre super imposant se tenant droit , sauf que réellement les perso chars sont courbés comme des papy. Du coup j'en ai jamais fais un.  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais c'est la tenue de mariée ou la tenue demoiselle-d'honneur-je-vais-me-taper-le-futur-marié-entre-deux ?  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

Rolala, tout de suite les grands mots... mais je dois admettre que celle de l'humaine est un peu osée, c'est vrai.

----------


## Bartinoob

Suffit de mettre la tenue en blanc, et ça devient future-mariée-je-vais-me-taper-le-futur-marié-entre-deux  ::o:

----------


## atavus

> Sérieusement, ils abusent avec les Charr, quasiment toutes les armures puent la merde.
> À côté de ça, *mon asura, même avec du stuff de clocharr *badum tss**, lui met la misère au niveau de l'apparence.
> 
> Quand je regarde mes persos, je regrette un peu que mon "main" soit un charr :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AzFFEApm.jpg http://i.imgur.com/IxEntGZm.jpg http://i.imgur.com/wdgwjaYm.jpg http://i.imgur.com/MGQfrmbm.jpg



Il faut juste aimer les gueules de gremlins.  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  




> Non mais c'est la tenue de mariée ou la tenue demoiselle-d'honneur-je-vais-me-taper-le-futur-marié-entre-deux ?


Vu qu'elle va se taper le marié. Est-ci important ?

----------


## Nessou

*asura master race*

----------


## atavus

> *asura shit race*

----------


## Sephil



----------


## atavus



----------


## Lee Tchii

La robe de mariée asura est clairement la plus adaptée.
Par contre je ne connaissais pas cette nouvelle coupe de cheveux sur l'humaine.
J'aime  ::love::

----------


## gnouman

> La robe de mariée asura est clairement la plus adaptée.
> Par contre je ne connaissais pas cette nouvelle coupe de cheveux sur l'humaine.
> J'aime


Tu parle de quelle coupe de cheuveux? Si est celle sur les captures de tatsu elle est dispo dans les coffres de coiffures (c'est celle que j'ai sur Evera depuis presque un an)

----------


## purEcontact

> *asura master race*

----------


## Haelnak



----------


## Alchimist



----------


## BigGift

Bordel ils sont kawaiiiii...

----------


## atavus

> http://i.imgur.com/DXFtGHJ.png http://i.imgur.com/blY1PZZ.png


Dis moi; il y a combien de visage potables en asura déjà ?

----------


## Haelnak

> Dis moi; il y a combien de visage potables en asura déjà ?


Deux pour les mecs je dirais.
C'est déjà deux de plus que chez les humains.

Et un pour les femelles asura, sans compter les visages du kit de transformation, sinon 3.

----------


## purEcontact

Sujet à changement mais pour le moment, il faudra 170 points pour débloquer les compétences et traits de la spécialisation.
Il faudra 250 points pour débloquer tout les paliers : des apparences liées à la spécialisation semblent être inclus dans le parcours de spécialisation (cases noires).

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Lee Tchii

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::lol::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Mouais, tant que ça sera pas là, je préfère me méfier.
Y'a régulièrement des textures de la SAB qui sont ajoutés puis retirés des fichiers du jeu...

----------


## Maderone

+1 Tatsu. 

Je vais me dire que y'aura rien du tout. Parce que c'est tous des cons et voilà  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Sephil

Stop nous tease ANET please!  :Emo:

----------


## Zaiyurhf

J'avoue que rien que pour la SAB, je pourrais revenir  ::wub::

----------


## revanwolf

Voila un up du topic pour un nouveau dos data-miné par that_shaman.

Mesdames et messiers je vous présente le dos Mursaat (qui servira aussi surement de glider).



lien alternatif

----------


## Saeryswen

Difficile à trouver dans ce flot de tweet

----------


## revanwolf

> Difficile à trouver dans ce flot de tweet


Surtout que l'image apparaissait pas (le forum aime pas le https)

----------


## revanwolf

Comme toujours qui dit patch dit datamining fait par that_shaman.

un bâton [&CvUaAAA=]



un arc long [&Cu4aAAA=],moyen[&CusaAAA=],lourd[&Cu0aAAA=]



des sacs culturels pour les 4 ans des personnages avec un courrier messager d'anniversaire:

Sac à dos du promontoire divin [&CvIaAAA=]



Paquet de la montagne de Hoelbrack [&CuwaAAA=]



Appareil de Rata Sum [&CuoaAAA=]



Hydre du bosquet [&CvYaAAA=]



Moteur de la citadelle noire [&Cu8aAAA=]



lien de l'album direct des images (imgur aime pas trop le lien direct)

----------


## Saeryswen

moe c'est pas mieux... il n'y a que des ? à la place des images. Ce n'est pas grave, tant pis  :;):

----------


## Leybi

Faut utiliser http://tof.canardpc.com/ ou autre et arrêter d'utiliser ce site de chie  :ouaiouai:

----------


## revanwolf

Bon comme les liens directs imgur semblent ban pour le forum, bien que fonctionnant parfaitement au moment où je les poste,j'ai rajouté le lien des albums associés.

Mais bon tout ça me donne de moins en moins envie de poster les liens si je suis obligé de me taper tof.canardpc à chaque fois(vu qu'un lien externe risque de foirer un jour ou l'autre vu le traffic potentiel du forum,et j'ai pas envie de tout téléchargé pour le reuploader).

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bon comme les liens directs imgur semblent ban pour le forum, bien que fonctionnant parfaitement au moment où je les poste,j'ai rajouté le lien des albums associés.
> 
> Mais bon tout ça me donne de moins en moins envie de poster les liens si je suis obligé de me taper tof.canardpc à chaque fois(vu qu'un lien externe risque de foirer un jour ou l'autre vu le traffic potentiel du forum,et j'ai pas envie de tout téléchargé pour le reuploader).


Imgur à en quelque sortie banni CPC en tant que referer, donc tout lien vers une image ne marche pas sur le forum (c'est le cache de ton navigateur qui fait que ça s'affiche correctement pour toi)

----------


## BigGift

Pour ceux qui auraient loupe le dernier gros leak...
https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/...ap_chat_leaks/

----------


## revanwolf

D'après le datamining du patch du 20 Juin fait par that_shaman, il va y avoir un festival hivernel cet été.

Pratique en ce temps de canicule.

----------


## urel

Il n'y a plus de saison... même dans les jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Vu qu'il y a peu de contenu saisonnier, ils le recycle à la mi-saison  ::trollface::

----------


## Kiyo

Mais ce sera le vrai hivernel avec le puzzle jump ( ::wub:: ) ou une version autre ? (Ou on n'en sait rien encore d'ailleurs)

----------


## revanwolf

Pas vraiment du datamining mais la nouvelle map du cœur de brume à une zone VIP avec un jeux de table nommée "Amnoon Oasis Game" et d'origine Eloniennne(possible spoiler de la future extension.






cartes et dés (album imgur).

Bientôt dans Tabletop Simulator  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Qui dit gros patch piur une béta dit beaucoup de datamining fait par That_shaman et illustré par Dulfy avec entre autre les armures et armes de la béta(comme ça vous verriez comment ça va rendre sur vos persos.

Il y a aussi de nouvelles tenues dont une(nommé champion de Tyrie) qui semble être pour fêter le 5ème anniversaire de votre personnages.

----------


## Dralern

J'aime bien le bas avec le logo du jeu. Par contre le haut...  ::|:

----------


## purEcontact

Et comme c'est une tenue, tu l'as dans l'os et tu sera obligé d'avoir l'ensemble  :haha:

----------

